# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Hearthstone] Tournoi de printemps DVP

## Zirak

Bonjour / bonsoir  tous !

Aprs une premier tournoi plutt sympathique, nous ne nous reposons pas sur nos lauriers, et nous repartons pour de nouveaux affrontements !

Pour cette nouvelle dition, et comme cela a dj t voqu dans l'autre fil, nous allons changer un peu le format du tournoi, et partir sur un tournoi de type ligue, afin que tout le monde puisse effectuer quelques parties de plus, peu importe ses rsultats. Une fois tous les matchs de ligue raliss, alors seulement, les "meilleurs" s'affronteront dans un Bracket. 

(Le nombre de "meilleurs" dpendra bien entendu du nombre de participants total).

Concernant la partie Bracket, nous resterons dans le format du tournoi prcdent,  savoir des affrontements en BO5, avec 3 decks dtermins  l'avance, sans possibilits de changer, avec encore une fois, un looser Bracket.

En revanche pour la partie ligue, chaque participant affrontera 1 fois chaque joueur, ces matchs peuvent tre en :

- BO1
- BO3
- BO5 

ou alors, affronter chaque joueur en match aller-retour (donc 2 manches).

Suivant le nombre de joueurs, le fait de tous les affronter reprsentera dj un certain nombre de matchs, donc le BO5 fera peut-tre beaucoup, aprs cela dpendra encore une fois du temps de jeu de chacun, et du dlai que l'on se laisse pour faire la ligue, mais je pense qu'un BO3 serait plus raisonnable (si on part sur un match aller seulement).

En revanche, contrairement  la partie Bracket, et histoire de diversifier un peu les decks jous, je propose que pour la partie ligue, chacun puisse jouer les decks qu'il souhaite, avec la possibilit de changer  chaque adversaire, et de jouer plus de 3 decks par adversaire (pour ceux qui ne feraient pas 3-0  ::aie:: ), en bref, on se dcide au dernier moment sans annoncer ses decks  l'avance!

(Vous pourrez donc galement modifier les listes de vos decks quand vous voulez comme le souhaitait certains, cela vous permettra de dfinir la liste optimale pour la partie Bracket, qui sera donc moins permissive, comme annonc plus haut  :;): ).


Concernant le dure du tournoi, je pense que suivant le mode d'affrontement choisi (BO1/3/5), et le nombre de joueurs, on pourrait dj envisager une priode d'un bon mois et demi pour la ligue, et des matchs quand on peut pour le Bracket comme lors du tournoi prcdent. Bien entendu, si tous les matchs de ligue taient termins avant la date butoir, nous n'attendrons pas celle-ci pour lancer le Bracket.

Nous pourrions lancer la ligue pour le 1er mars, et faire un point tous les 15 jours pour voir o tout le monde en est.


*J'ouvre ds  prsent les inscriptions jusqu'au 28 fvrier*. 

Vous aurez galement ce laps de temps pour toute ventuelle suggestion, ainsi que pour "voter" sur le type d'affrontement  faire (BO1/3/5).

Nous ferons comme la dernire fois, selon la majorit !


Edit: concernant les matchs en aller simple / aller-retour :

En fait c'est 

- soit un match aller en BO1/BO3/BO5 (donc X parties contre chaque adversaire).
- soit un match aller retour en 1 manche gagnante (donc 2 parties contre chaque adversaire).

----------


## Lady

Je profite de ne pas encore tre au fond de mon lit pour faire un prem's sur les inscriptions !! 

Pour la partie ligue perso il ne faudrait pas trop long car je ne serais surement dispo que 2  3 soirs par semaine 1 ou 2h max vu que ce sera hors vacances scolaire. Mais le concept d'affronter tous le monde me plait, a m'apportera forcement en tant que dbutante. (Ou a va carrment me dgouter si j'arrive mme pas  gagner une match)

Je rappel mon battleTag : LadyCrystal#2182

----------


## Zirak

> Pour la partie ligue perso il ne faudrait pas trop long car je ne serais surement dispo que 2  3 soirs par semaine 1 ou 2h max vu que ce sera hors vacances scolaire.


Si on fait un match aller en BO3, ou des matchs aller-retour en 2 manches, cela fait 2/4 parties par adversaire (donc faisable en 2h largement, la Gooby et Wingelin ont du mettre moins d'une heure pour faire 4 parties), et si tu ne fais que 2 adversaire par semaine, bah a mettra entre 5 et 7 semaines (c'est pour cela que dans un premier temps je suis parti sur 1 mois et demi de toutes faons).

Et puis bah si une semaine, tu peux en faire 3 soirs, a sera que du bnef  :;): 

Aprs on ne va pas se mettre la pression sur les dates, comme pour celui qui vient de se terminer, on finira quand on finira, il ne faut pas te formaliser la dessus.

----------


## Barsy

Je m'inscris !!  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

Je m'inscris aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gooby

Je m'inscris galement :]

----------


## Nhaps

Je m'inscris  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Je vous ai tous ajouts sur le listing des participants du site.

N'oubliez pas de voter pour dire combien de manches par match, vous prfreriez avoir ! (Ou de poster un message pour dire si vous prfrez des affrontements de seulement deux manches en match aller-retour).

----------


## Kropernic

je m'inscris

----------


## Zirak

> je m'inscris


Voil, ajout  la liste.

D'ailleurs si ta copine veut toujours participer, faut pas hsiter, par contre, comme on avait dit, n'hsites pas  la faire inscrire sur DVP, histoire d'au moins venir poster un petit message et donner son Battletag.

----------


## Lady

> D'ailleurs si ta copine veut toujours participer, faut pas hsiter, par contre, comme on avait dit, n'hsites pas  la faire inscrire sur DVP, histoire d'au moins venir poster un petit message et donner son Battletag.




Ah oui que je sois pas la seule fille !!

----------


## Kropernic

J'lui ai dit, elle m'a dit non ^^

----------


## Alvaten

J'en serai bien sur !

----------


## Kropernic

> Ah oui que je sois pas la seule fille !!


J'lui en ai reparl, elle se tte ^^

----------


## GPPro

Pareil, je m'inscris !

Edit : surpris par les rsultats, BO5 a fait lourd pour une ligue je trouve...

----------


## Kropernic

> Pareil, je m'inscris !
> 
> Edit : surpris par les rsultats, BO5 a fait lourd pour une ligue je trouve...


C'est vrai qu' y rflchir, pour les phases de poule, je changerais bien mon vote en BO3... (pas trouv si c'tait possible).

----------


## Gooby

Moi en tout cas, je vote que pour un match aller. Pas de retour dans cette ligue, sinon a va prendre un sicle  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

Juste un match aller contre chaque autre concurrents de la poule me semble le plus adapt (faut voir quelle sera la taille des poules,  4 par poule on peut faire un aller/retour, au del un aller suffit).

Aprs, entre BO5 ou BO3, peu importe...

----------


## Nhaps

> Juste un match aller contre chaque autre concurrents de la poule me semble le plus adapt (faut voir quelle sera la taille des poules,  4 par poule on peut faire un aller/retour, au del un aller suffit).
> 
> Aprs, entre BO5 ou BO3, peu importe...


Un seul match all, la stratgie est morte, suffit que ton deck contre celui de l'adversaire et puis voil. BO3 & BO5 apportent une certaine stratgie.

----------


## Gooby

Ce qu'on veut dire par match aller, c'est on rencontre qu'une fois son adversaire ! a veut pas dire Bo1 par contre  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

Bah BO3 ou BO5, a fait plus de matchs  jouer qu'en matchs aller-retour...

Il y en a qui n'ont pas suivi le post initial (et vu que j'ai mis 2 fois l'explication, venez pas dire que ce n'tait pas clair !  ::D: )


Donc je reprends :

soit match *aller retour en BO1* (donc *2 parties par adversaire*).

soit match *aller simple en BO3 ou BO5* (donc minimum *2 voir 3 parties par adversaire*, voir entre 3 et 5 pour les parties les plus serres).


Sachant que tout le monde affrontera tout le monde (1 seul groupe de poule), car si on fait plusieurs groupes, a va encore tre dsquilibr au niveau de certains groupes, alors que la, avec 1 seul groupe, si tout le monde affronte tout le monde, tout le monde a les mmes chances, et on ne pourra pas dire "Ouiin, je suis tomb dans le groupe des balzes, je me suis fait rekt, j'avais aucune chance".  ::aie:: 

(Et puis vu que l'on ne va surement pas tre un compte rond niveau nombre d'inscrits, a va encore tre la zone pour faire des groupes homognes, va y avoir des BYE, etc etc).


Admettons qu'on soit 13, si on part sur du match aller simple BO3 cela fait faire 12x 2/3 parties, 3 parties en 1h c'est fait largement, donc cela va vous demander 12h de jeu sur 1 mois / 1 mois et demi (et puis si c'est plus long, bah on fera comme pour le 1er, on attendra). Cela ne me parait pas insurmontable, je pense que c'est mme jouable en BO5.

(Je ne prends pas 13 au pif, c'est les 10 inscrits du 1er tournoi (en admettant que tout le monde re-participe) + Lady, Rayek et Kropernic, donc notre potentiel nombre de joueurs max pour le moment).


Je rappelle galement que si on part sur une ligue, c'est pour que tout le monde puisse jouer plus de parties contre tout le monde (et de faons plus tale), si on fait des groupes de poule de 4 joueurs, et que la moiti se fait liminer aprs 3 matchs, autant refaire direct un Bracket double liminitation, cela revient strictement au mme.

----------


## GPPro

Y'a un systme intermdiaire o tu fais des poules, par exemple de 4, tu seed les 2 premiers en WB et les 2 derniers en LB. Comme a les derniers ont toujours une chance de continuer.

----------


## Alvaten

> Y'a un systme intermdiaire o tu fais des poules, par exemple de 4, tu seed les 2 premiers en WB et les 2 derniers en LB. Comme a les derniers ont toujours une chance de continuer.


Pas de poule, le but est de jouer en ligue. Tous le monde va affronter tous le monde au moins une fois. Ensuite les X premiers feront une phase finale en limination directe, les "derniers" auront comme cela quand mme trs bien profit

----------


## Zirak

> Y'a un systme intermdiaire o tu fais des poules, par exemple *de 4, tu seed les 2 premiers en WB et les 2 derniers en LB*. Comme a les derniers ont toujours une chance de continuer.


Au final tout le monde fini dans le bracket donc, c'est vraiment histoire de s'embter alors qu'on pourrait faire un Bracket avec tout le monde directement. ><


(Ne pas oublier non plus, que tout n'est pas forcment faisable comme on veut, ne pas oublier qu'on passe par un site intermdiaire, que je ne connais pas par cur, et qui ne peut peut-tre pas tout faire, typiquement, moi le site me demande un nombre de qualifis par poule, il ne me parle pas de pouvoir en mettre X en Winner Bracket et Y en Looser Bracket, si je lui mets poules de 4, je peux avoir donc de 1  4 qualifis par poule qui iront dans le Bracket, point barre).

Si vous voulez passer par des trucs un peu hybride comme a, moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient, mais il faut que quelqu'un se dvoue pour le grer  la main sur un fichier Excel, et pour faire le suivi de tous les scores / PV par partie.

----------


## Wingelin

Je m'inscris  ce nouveau tournoi !

L'aller-retour en BO1 n'a pas beaucoup d'intrt je trouve, l'alatoire dans le choix du deck serait trop fort. Du coup je prfre partir pour du BO3/5, plutt 5 pour ma part car cela permet plus de rattrapage en cas d'un mauvais tirage sur une ou deux parties. Aprs si les contraintes de temps sont trop fortes BO3 a marche aussi :-)

----------


## Alvaten

Question : le tournoi risque d'arriver aprs / au milieu de l'arrive du mode standard. Je pense qu'il est plus adapt de jouer la phase final en mode standard, et de laisser le choix  chacun de mode ligue qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Zirak

J'ai rajout les derniers inscrits, nous sommes donc actuellement 10 participants.

Reste  voir si r0d, shadowmoon et LawNasK reparticipent ou non, et si on trouve d'autres motivs. (Si on arrive  tre 16, on pourra faire 8 qualifis pour le Bracket, sinon cela ne sera que pour les 4 meilleurs si on ne veut pas se retaper des matchs prliminaires comme pour le prcdent tournoi et que tout le monde joue le mme nombre de matchs.

Edit :




> Question : le tournoi risque d'arriver aprs / au milieu de l'arrive du mode standard. Je pense qu'il est plus adapt de jouer la phase final en mode standard, et de laisser le choix  chacun de mode ligue qu'en pensez-vous ?


On verra quand on en saura plus au niveau de l'annonce de la date de sortie du format, mais bon, je serais plus pour faire le tournoi complet en libre, car si le format standard arrive pendant le tournoi ou juste au moment du bracket, tout le monde n'aura pas forcment eu le temps de se pencher sur des decks au format standard et/ou d'acqurir des cartes de la nouvelle dition, et donc cela risque de favoriser encore plus ceux ayant beaucoup de temps  consacrer  HS.

Perso je serais plutt d'avis de garder le format Standard pour le tournoi d't, quand tout le monde aura eu le temps de se pencher dessus.

----------


## Nhaps

Faudra penser  pas DEZ les anciennes cartes... =)

----------


## Alvaten

> Faudra penser  pas DEZ les anciennes cartes... =)


Perso j'ai pas l'intention de le faire, tournoi ou pas, mais je peux comprendre que certain ai envie de le faire. C'est surtout pour eux qu'il faut clarifier le point  ::):

----------


## Zirak

A mon avis, on aura pas le nouveau format avant fin mars voir courant avril. 

Si le format sort et qu'il ne reste que le Bracket  faire (Bracket  4 a va tre vite vu), les gens pourront certainement rfrner leurs pulsions "dsenchanteresses" pour 1 semaine quand mme. ^^

Aprs si certains ne peuvent se retenir, et veulent faire le Bracket avec des decks standards libre  eux, mais si ce n'est pas quilibr face  des decks au format libre "libre", il ne faudra pas venir se plaindre, comme je disais, on ne peut pas forcment forcer les gens  avoir le temps de se pencher sur le standard, alors qu'on peut trs bien se retenir de dsenchanter des cartes pendant  quelques jours.

Le format Standard, il va falloir faire les decks, voir ce qui peut tre fiable et efficace, tester pleins de trucs au niveau des nouvelles cartes / capacits, etc etc bref, cela va demander un certain temps pour avoir 3 decks viables. Temps que tout le monde n'aura pas forcment d'ici la.


Enfin perso, j'ai un gros temps de jeu, et je ne compte rien dsenchanter non plus, (et il y a de grandes chances que j'achte une quarantaine de boosters de la nouvelle dition  la sortie) donc Libre ou Standard, peu m'importe

----------


## LawNasK

Je sais pas si j'aurai le temps de participer. Si je le trouve, je suis chaud  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Il y aura l'offre des 40-50 paquets avec dos de carte, comme dab  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas si j'aurai le temps de participer. Si je le trouve, je suis chaud


T'as jusqu'au 28/29 pour savoir  ::D:

----------


## r0d

Je participerais volontiers, mais niveau disponibilit a va tre tendu pour moi dans les mois qui viennent...
Je vous donne ma rponse avant la fin de la semaine.  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

Aller, j'en suis  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Aller, j'en suis


Cool, je te rajoute ce midi. 

On serait donc 11 pour le moment, en attente des possibilits de r0d, et d'une ventuelle fin de "ttation" de la copine de Kropernic.  ::aie:: 


Cela aurait t cool que l'on soit 16 pour avoir un Bracket  8 au lieu de 4. On verra cet t.  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> Cool, je te rajoute ce midi. 
> 
> On serait donc 11 pour le moment, en attente des possibilits de r0d, et d'une ventuelle fin de "ttation" de la copine de Kropernic. 
> 
> 
> Cela aurait t cool que l'on soit 16 pour avoir un Bracket  8 au lieu de 4. On verra cet t.


Ha, j'ai oubli de le dire, mais j'ai un collgue qui est intress aussi. Je ne sais pas s'il a dj cr un compte sur le forum, mais il est chaud !

----------


## Zirak

> Ha, j'ai oubli de le dire, mais j'ai un collgue qui est intress aussi. Je ne sais pas s'il a dj cr un compte sur le forum, mais il est chaud !


Bah je l'ajouterai ds qu'il sera inscrit et qu'il sera venu donner son Btag.  ::D: 


Pareil, j'ai mon voisin (qui accessoirement est un collgue de boulot), qui joue aussi  HS, et qui va surement venir s'inscrire aussi, faut que je vois avec un autre collgue aussi.

On va ptet les avoir nos 16 joueurs.  ::D:

----------


## Lady

Je peux aussi voir avec mon mari mais j'ai un doute en ce moment il est pas du tout Hearthstone. En plus si on joue tout les deux en mme temps pendant la ligue qui va s'occuper des gosses ?
Et en plus il est install derrire moi avec vue plongeante sur mon cran ... donc faudrait que j'aille jouer sur ma tablette quand on saffronterait lol.

----------


## Kropernic

Ils n'ont pas encore leur tablette pour jouer  hearthstone ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Je peux aussi voir avec mon mari mais j'ai un doute en ce moment il est pas du tout Hearthstone.


Cela ne cout rien de demander, par contre oui, si jamais il s'inscrit, il faut qu'il soit sr de faire tous ses matchs, si Hearthstone ne le botte pas plus que cela en ce moment, il ne faut pas qu'il s'inscrive  moiti  contre-coeur juste car on cherche des joueurs en plus. 

De notre ct, il n'y a aucun problme pour qu'il participe de toutes faons ( celui l, ou aux prochains si il retrouve le got de jouer  HS d'ici l), on ne demande juste qu'un minimum de motivation et de respecter ses engagements si effectivement on s'inscrit.  :;): 




> En plus si on joue tout les deux en mme temps pendant la ligue qui va s'occuper des gosses ?


Les matchs n'ont pas de dates prcises, vous vous arrangez comme vous voulez avec vos adversaires, je suppute que si vous vivez ensemble, vous aurez l'occasion de discuter ensemble et de vous mettre d'accord pour ne pas faire vos matchs les mmes jours  la mme heure.  ::aie:: 




> Et en plus il est install derrire moi avec vue plongeante sur mon cran ... donc faudrait que j'aille jouer sur ma tablette quand on saffronterait lol.


Bah si tu as une tablette avec le jeu dessus, le seul ventuel problme est dj rsolu avant mme d'avoir eu lieu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ElSpopo

Salut toute le monde.

a me bote bien de participer au tournoi, j'ai commenc depuis quelques mois, et je suis dispo le soir en semaine entre 21h et minuit.
Je repasserais vous donner mon Btag ce soir

----------


## Zirak

> Salut toute le monde.
> 
> a me bote bien de participer au tournoi, j'ai commenc depuis quelques mois, et je suis dispo le soir en semaine entre 21h et minuit.
> Je repasserais vous donner mon Btag ce soir



Salut !

petite question niveau dispo, c'est que en semaine (d'ailleurs, du lundi au jeudi ou au vendredi ?) le soir, mais pas du tout le week-end (peu importe le moment de la journe), c'est bien a ?

(Si c'est a, a va tre marrant si shadowmoon se rinscrit, lui qui ne peut jouer que les week-ends justement  ::aie:: ).


Je t'inscris sur le site ds que je rentre  la maison !

----------


## ElSpopo

le soir du lundi au jeudi.
Le vendredi soir, a dpend et le week end a dpend de ce que je prvois d'autre, mais j'ai gnralement de la dispo aussi le week end.

mon battle tag : Spopo#2273

----------


## Kropernic

Laura, ma compagne, ne participera finalement pas

----------


## Lady

Me voil condamne  tre la seule fille bouhouhou !!  ::mouarf::   En mme temps c'est pas comme si j'avais pas l'habitude  Wow des fois c'tait pas mieux (au tout dbut en tout cas maintenant c'est quand mme plus quilibr)

----------


## Nhaps

> Me voil condamne  tre la seule fille bouhouhou !!   En mme temps c'est pas comme si j'avais pas l'habitude  Wow des fois c'tait pas mieux (au tout dbut en tout cas maintenant c'est quand mme plus quilibr)


Dans mon raid 25, on avait de mmoire, 4 filles qui avaient un bon niveau

----------


## Teredor

Bien le bonjour, je m'inscrit  ce tournois par l'intermdiaire de Lawnask ☺
Mon BT est : Teredor#2207. Merci ☺

----------


## LawNasK

> Lawnask


Law*N*as*K* !

----------


## Gooby

> Bien le bonjour, je m'inscrit  ce tournois par l'intermdiaire de Lawnask ☺
> Mon BT est : Teredor#2207. Merci ☺


Bienvenue !
Et n'hsite pas  faire un tour sur le reste du forum/site, tu y trouveras peut-tre des choses intressantes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

Bienvenue Teredor, je t'inscris ce soir ds que j'ai fini le boulot.





> Law*N*as*K* !


haha il se fait mettre en PLS par ses propres potes.

Fais un mail aux admins pour changer ton pseudo en Lawnask, tu gagneras ton temps et a simplifiera la vie de tout le monde  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Bienvenue !
> Et n'hsite pas  faire un tour sur le reste du forum/site, tu y trouveras peut-tre des choses intressantes


a c'est un modo, un vrai.

----------


## Gooby

> a c'est un modo, un vrai.


Hey, faut bien que je serve un peu ! C'est pas comme si la section Matlab dbordait d'activit  ::mrgreen:: 

et sinon, je vous ai dit que je m'tais fait tatou dvp.com sur les fesses?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Hey, faut bien que je serve un peu ! C'est pas comme si la section Matlab dborde d'activit 
> 
> et sinon, je vous ai dit que je m'tais fait tatou dvp.com sur les fesses?


fake

----------


## LawNasK

> haha il se fait mettre en PLS par ses propres potes.







> Fais un mail aux admins pour changer ton pseudo en Lawnask, tu gagneras ton temps et a simplifiera la vie de tout le monde


Aucune chance.

Tien Zirak c'est marrant, quand on fait un anagramme de ton pseudo et d'une note de musique, on trouve un monstre d'une le imaginaire  ::mrgreen:: 




> et sinon, je vous ai dit que je m'tais fait tatou dvp.com sur les fesses?


Photo ou fake.

----------


## Gooby

::roll:: 

Il restera toujours un doute en vous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Tien Zirak c'est marrant, quand on fait un anagramme de ton pseudo et d'une note de musique, on trouve un monstre d'une le imaginaire


Avec la note de musique c'est tout aussi tir par les cheveux qu'avec la marque de lessive (oui tu as t trop lent sur l'edit ^^), et puis dans les deux cas, c'est faux, le monstre s'crit avec un C !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LawNasK

> Avec la note de musique c'est tout aussi tir par les cheveux qu'avec la marque de lessive (oui tu as t trop lent sur l'edit ^^), et puis dans les deux cas, c'est faux, le monstre s'crit avec un C !


Je rfute  ::D: 

Et puisque les majuscule, l'orthographe, la conjugaison on s'en fiche (oui Teredor, c'est une attaque directe), Kasimir a passe trs bien  ::): 

Tu ne pense pas,(prononciation anglaise ->) Z-rack  ?

----------


## Zirak

> Et puisque les majuscule, l'orthographe, la conjugaison on s'en fiche (oui Teredor, c'est une attaque directe), Kasimir a passe trs bien 
> 
> Tu ne pense pas,(prononciation anglaise ->) Z-rack  ?


Oh perso, je m'en fiche compltement, l'exprience  montr que dans 95% des cas, un mec que tu reprends sur ton pseudo, en aura toujours autant rien  faire la fois d'aprs, et rebelote sur la faute (je pourrais dire dixit deuche avec ton pseudo pour imager mon exemple  ::D: ), du coup, moi tu peux l'crire  l'endroit ou  l'envers, avec ou sans accent, ou autre, cela n'a aucune importance (et surtout j'aurais dj utilis plusieurs des diffrentes graphies  imagines).

Pour imager un peu, parmi mes persos sur Wow, pour pas me faire chier, j'ai eu du Zirak, Zrak, Zrak, Kariz, Karz, Zhirak, etc etc ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Pour imager un peu, parmi mes persos sur Wow, pour pas me faire chier, j'ai eu du Zirak, Zrak, Zrak, Kariz, Karz, Zhirak, etc etc ^^


J'aime bien D3 de ce ct l. Mes personnages s'appellent LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, Ko (ouais, j'ai craqu), LawNasK et LawNasK  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

> Oh perso, je m'en fiche compltement, l'exprience  montr que dans 95% des cas, un mec que tu reprends sur ton pseudo, en aura toujours autant rien  faire la fois d'aprs, et rebelote sur la faute (je pourrais dire dixit deuche avec ton pseudo pour imager mon exemple ), du coup, moi tu peux l'crire  l'endroit ou  l'envers, avec ou sans accent, ou autre, cela n'a aucune importance (et surtout j'aurais dj utilis plusieurs des diffrentes graphies  imagines).
> 
> Pour imager un peu, parmi mes persos sur Wow, pour pas me faire chier, j'ai eu du Zirak, Zrak, Zrak, Kariz, Karz, Zhirak, etc etc ^^


Pas de Chirac ? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> J'aime bien D3 de ce ct l. Mes personnages s'appellent LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, Ko (ouais, j'ai craqu), LawNasK et LawNasK


Bon aprs rflexion, quand tu feras ton mail aux admins pour changer de pseudo, dis leur de mettre Hodor au lieu de Lawnask...

 ::mouarf:: 


@Nhaps : Chirac non, mais aprs qu'on m'ait fait 3000 fois la blague, j'ai eu un ZakZirak sur un autre mmo  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> Lawnask


 ::langue:: 

Hodor c'est un truc du Trne de Fer non ?




> @Nhaps : Chirac non, mais aprs qu'on m'ait fait 3000 fois la blague, j'ai eu un ZakZirak sur un autre mmo


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Nhaps

> @Nhaps : Chirac non, mais aprs qu'on m'ait fait 3000 fois la blague, j'ai eu un ZakZirak sur un autre mmo


Mdr ^^ 




> Hodor c'est un truc du Trne de Fer non ?


Hodor

----------


## Zirak

> Hodor c'est un truc du Trne de Fer non ?


C'est a, un grand bent qui ne connait qu'un mot de vocabulaire, son nom.

Donc une phrase peut ressembler  : 

Hodor ! Hodor Hodor, Hodor ? (avec juste l'intonation qui varie en fonction du sentiment exprim).

Du coup, ce bout de phrase m'y a fait penser direct :




> Mes personnages s'appellent LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK, LawNasK



Bon et maintenant vous arrtez de pourrir le fil de mon tournoi, et vous retournez digresser sur le fil des identifications de jeux !  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Oh perso, je m'en fiche compltement, l'exprience  montr que dans 95% des cas, un mec que tu reprends sur ton pseudo, en aura toujours autant rien  faire la fois d'aprs, et rebelote sur la faute (je pourrais dire dixit deuche avec ton pseudo pour imager mon exemple ), du coup, moi tu peux l'crire  l'endroit ou  l'envers, avec ou sans accent, ou autre, cela n'a aucune importance (et surtout j'aurais dj utilis plusieurs des diffrentes graphies  imagines).
> 
> Pour imager un peu, parmi mes persos sur Wow, pour pas me faire chier, j'ai eu du Zirak, Zrak, Zrak, Kariz, Karz, Zhirak, etc etc ^^


Sur une autre conv, y avait un utilisateur qui avait russi  corcher deux fois ton pseudo... et pourtant il faisait des quotes... donc grosso modo au lieu de laisse le quote par dfaut, il effaait le pseudo dans la balise, mais le rcrivait plus loin avec des fautes...

----------


## GPPro

> Sur une autre conv, y avait un utilisateur qui avait russi  corcher deux fois ton pseudo... et pourtant il faisait des quotes... donc grosso modo au lieu de laisse le quote par dfaut, il effaait le pseudo dans la balise, mais le rcrivait plus loin avec des fautes...


JE crois que c'est ddoumeche, il le fait volontairement pour emm**** les gens, ce qui au vu des ces posts souvent trollesque n'est pas trs surprenant  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

Bon sinon pour en revenir au tournoi, avec Teredor nous sommes maintenant 13 inscrits, j'ai normalement mes deux collgues qui doivent venir s'inscrire aussi. 

Encore un copain  trouver, et on sera 16 et on pourra avoir nos 8 qualifis pour le Bracket au lieu de 4.  :8-):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Encore un copain  trouver


Prsent !

----------


## Kropernic

> Prsent !


Un copain il a dit ! 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> Prsent !


\o/

Je t'ajoute ce midi !

Nous passons donc officiellement  8 qualifis pour le Bracket (sous rserve de dsistements  ::D: ).

----------


## ElSpopo

et mes brackets, rouge et jaune  petit poids...

Ce serais possible de mettre un lien vers " *le site* " dans le premier message du sujet?

c'est juste qu' chaque fois que tu en parles, je me demande de quoi il s'agit  ::P:

----------


## Zirak

> Ce serais possible de mettre un lien vers " *le site* " dans le premier message du sujet?
> 
> c'est juste qu' chaque fois que tu en parles, je me demande de quoi il s'agit


Alors dans le 1er message du sujet non, car au bout d'un certain moment, on ne peut plus diter ses messages sans tre modo.

Mais oui, le lien sera post une fois les inscriptions closes et que j'aurais gnrer le tournoi en lui-mme. Je peux poster le lien ce soir, mais tant qu'il n'est pas "publi", le tournoi ne sera  mon avis ni accessible, ni visible pour vous.

Aprs "le site" en lui-mme, c'est pas un site spcifique  nous, c'est juste le site https://www.toornament.com/, lequel nous sert pour crer / grer le tournoi (et garder quelques stats).

Mais la typiquement, c'est ce que je disais, (je viens de vrifier), mme si vous allez dans la recherche de tournoi, et que vous tapez "DVP", il n'y a pour l'instant que le tournoi prcdent.


Vous n'aurez donc le lien spcifique au tournoi que le 1er mars vers midi (enfin plutt 12h30 :p).

----------


## r0d

Salut,

bon moi je suis toujours dans le flou en ce qui concerne mes disponibilits dans les semaines  venir.
Je prfre donc ne pas m'engager dans le tournoi.
Sauf vraiment s'il vous manque pile poil un slot pour faire le compte, je veux bien faire le bouche trou, mais sans pouvoir promettre d'tre 100% prsent.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf vraiment s'il vous manque pile poil un slot pour faire le compte


Pour l'instant, non, sauf ventuel dsistement. Mais dans le pire des cas on fera un Bracket  4 qualifis, te prend pas la tte pour a, si tu ne peux pas, tu ne peux pas. ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Salut,
> 
> bon moi je suis toujours dans le flou en ce qui concerne mes disponibilits dans les semaines  venir.
> Je prfre donc ne pas m'engager dans le tournoi.
> Sauf vraiment s'il vous manque pile poil un slot pour faire le compte, je veux bien faire le bouche trou, mais sans pouvoir promettre d'tre 100% prsent.


Dommage, j'aurais bien aim reperdre contre toi ^_^

----------


## Zirak

Bon, mes deux collgues s'inscriront ds qu'ils pourront, par contre, je vous file dj leurs battletag vu que le tournoi commence demain, n'hsitez pas  les ajouter en prcisant dans le message que c'est pour le tournoi, et  voir avec eux directement in-game pour vos matchs, le temps qu'ils s'inscrivent.

Donc : Aramas#2797 et HxCore#1161

----------


## Kropernic

Moi j'attends d'avoir la liste des joueurs qu'il faudra affronter ^^

----------


## ElSpopo

Au final, on doit figer 3 deck listes pour le tournoi ou on peut les faire varier comme on veut  chaque match?

----------


## Kropernic

> Au final, on doit figer 3 deck listes pour le tournoi ou on peut les faire varier comme on veut  chaque match?


Bonne question !  J'ai au mieux 2 decks pour le moment.  Va falloir que je fouille le net  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Donc comme expliqu dans le post d'origine :

- pour la ligue, vous jouez ce que vous voulez

- pour les qualifis qui feront le Bracket, oui cela sera 3 decks figs en mode Conquest (un deck valid par une victoire ne peut pas tre rejou contre le mme adversaire, bref pour gagner, c'est le 1er qui gagne avec ses 3 decks).

----------


## Kropernic

Ok cool.  Ca me laisse du temps pour fine-tuner mon dernier deck.

Pour la ligue, on prend quel format finalement ?

----------


## Zirak

> Pour la ligue, on prend quel format finalement ?


Bah, le vote se fini ce soir, mais pour l'instant le BO5 l'emporte.

----------


## Kropernic

En prenant en compte que certains (dont moi  ::aie:: ) ont indiqu que, aprs rflexion, le bo3 pour la ligue c'est pas mal ?

(pas vu si on pouvait changer son vote)

----------


## GPPro

> En prenant en compte que certains (dont moi ) ont indiqu que, aprs rflexion, le bo3 pour la ligue c'est pas mal ?
> 
> (pas vu si on pouvait changer son vote)


Bah le BO5 l'emporte largement, ce que je ne comprends pas trop... Ligue de 16 a fait 15 BO5 par personne... Ca fait BEAUCOUP trop.

----------


## Gooby

Ouais, moi aussi je regrette d'avoir vot BO5

EDIT: quand j'ai vot, je me suis dit "a laisse moins de chance au hasard" mais j'avais pas pris la composante temps en compte, ni le fait que sur 15 matchs, ton lot de chance/malchance risque de s'quilibrer

----------


## Zirak

> En prenant en compte que certains (dont moi ) ont indiqu que, aprs rflexion, le bo3 pour la ligue c'est pas mal ?
> 
> (pas vu si on pouvait changer son vote)


Oui en prenant en compte cela.

(en mme temps y'a que toi qui aprs rflexion, aurait plutt vu du BO3 => cela ferait 9/6 au lieu de 10/5, y'en a un qui n'a pas vot)  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Oui en prenant en compte cela.
> 
> (en mme temps y'a que toi qui aprs rflexion, aurait plutt vu du BO3 => cela ferait 9/6 au lieu de 10/5, y'en a un qui n'a pas vot)





> Ouais, moi aussi je regrette d'avoir vot BO5
> 
> EDIT: quand j'ai vot, je me suis dit "a laisse moins de chance au hasard" mais j'avais pas pris la composante temps en compte, ni le fait que sur 15 matchs, ton lot de chance/malchance risque de s'quilibrer


 ::whistle::

----------


## Zirak

> 


Oui bah vous tes 2  changer (voir 3 avec GPPro), z'tes toujours minoritaires !  ::aie:: 


BO3 ou BO5, cela ne changera pas grand chose, vous ferez des matchs de 30mn au lieu de 50mn. Maintenant, venez pas me dire que vous ne pouvez pas faire 2x 50 mn par semaine (vu le temps de jeu de certains, je ne vous croirais pas !) ??  ::mouarf:: 

Edit: perso je trouve justement que le BO3 est trop rapide, si c'est pour faire 2 matchs (car il ne faut pas se leurrer, 75% des matchs seront des 2-0, si ce n'est plus), autant faire des matchs aller-retour en BO1 (l'option dont personne ne voulait) xD

----------


## Nhaps

De tout de faon c'est pas la question B03 - B05 le plus chiant, c'est dj trouver le temps de rencontrer tout le monde.
Les dispos toussa toussa...
Le truc qu'on devrait faire c'est on fait un tournoi samedi soir, qui est l et puis voila xD

----------


## Zirak

> De tout de faon c'est pas la question B03 - B05 le plus chiant, c'est dj trouver le temps de rencontrer tout le monde.
> Les dispos toussa toussa...


Bah justement, 15 matchs en BO5 sur un week-end , je comprends que a fasse peur. 15 matchs en 1,5 mois voir 2 mois (voir plus, vu qu'on a dit qu'on ferai un point tous les 15 jours), a fait 2 parties par semaine, c'est ce qu'on a fait pour le 1er tournoi, et tout le monde a russi et est encore en bonne sant non ? :p

Est-ce que certains ont trouv a dur de faire 2 matchs par semaine sur le 1er tournoi ? (enfin pour ceux qui en ont fait plus que 2  ::D: ).

Edit: j'avais dit de faire un tournoi sur un week-end, mais tout le monde a cri au scandale car chacun avait dj son train-train et ne pouvait pas se librer sur un week-end tous les 3/4 mois...

Edit2: enfin perso je m'en fou hein, si vous voulez du BO3 on fera du BO3  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

Moi a allait vue la vitesse des games  ::aie::  MAis j'ai fait que 2 matches, l on parle de 7,5x plus !!! (o, je suis une bte en maths)

----------


## Nhaps

> Bah justement, 15 matchs en BO5 sur un week-end , je comprends que a fasse peur. 15 matchs en 1,5 mois voir 2 mois (voir plus, vu qu'on a dit qu'on ferai un point tous les 15 jours), a fait 2 parties par semaine, c'est ce qu'on a fait pour le 1er tournoi, et tout le monde a russi et est encore en bonne sant non ? :p
> 
> Est-ce que certains ont trouv a dur de faire 2 matchs par semaine sur le 1er tournoi ? (enfin pour ceux qui en ont fait plus que 2 ).
> 
> Edit: j'avais dit de faire un tournoi sur un week-end, mais tout le monde a cri au scandale car chacun avait dj son train-train et ne pouvait pas se librer sur un week-end tous les 3/4 mois...


Ben le truc chiant c'est de toujours regarder si la personne est l pour faire le match.
Aprs les matchs ca va vite.
En un samedi soir on aurai fait qu'un bracket winner/loser ca se torche rapidos  ::): 

Edit ; car au final tu rejoues 3 semaines aprs un deck que tu n'as peut tre pas rejouer depuis. dur..

----------


## Zirak

> Moi a allait vue la vitesse des games  MAis j'ai fait que 2 matches, l *on parle de 7,5x plus* !!! (o, je suis une bte en maths)


Et encore, c'est 7.5 fois plus, juste pour savoir si tu es qualifi ! 

Aprs pour les 8 qualifis, il y a un Bracket en match aller-retour en BO9 (oui je peux aussi faire du BO7 / BO9 sur le site), soit pour certains, soit en moyenne, minimum 30/35 parties en plus par joueurs !  ::aie:: 

On devrait finir le tournoi  la fin de l'automne, pile poil pour pouvoir hiberner.


(Avant que quelqu'un ne panique, le BO9 est une blague hein...).

----------


## Zirak

> Edit ; car au final tu rejoues 3 semaines aprs un deck que tu n'as peut tre pas rejouer depuis. dur..


J'ai pas compris l ?

Je le rpte encore : durant la ligue, les decks sont libres, donc tu peux mme faire un deck diffrent pour chaque manche de chaque adversaire si tu as suffisamment d'imagination, ou tu peux faire tes 15 x 3 manches avec 1 seul deck. (Et sinon rien ne t'empche de jouer tes decks pour le tournoi, en dehors du tournoi hein  ::D: ).

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une priode de 3 semaines sans qu'aucun des 15 autres joueurs ne soit dispo. Ca serait vraiment pas de bol ^^.

----------


## Gooby

> Oui bah vous tes 2  changer (voir 3 avec GPPro), z'tes toujours minoritaires ! 
> 
> 
> BO3 ou BO5, cela ne changera pas grand chose, vous ferez des matchs de 30mn au lieu de 50mn. Maintenant, venez pas me dire que vous ne pouvez pas faire 2x 50 mn par semaine (vu le temps de jeu de certains, je ne vous croirais pas !) ?? 
> 
> Edit: perso je trouve justement que le BO3 est trop rapide, si c'est pour faire 2 matchs (car il ne faut pas se leurrer, 75% des matchs seront des 2-0, si ce n'est plus), autant faire des matchs aller-retour en BO1 (l'option dont personne ne voulait) xD


Ah mais non, moi je pourrais faire 20 BO5 dans la semaine si c'tait ncessaire. Mais a ne veut pas dire que je veux consacrer tout mon temps de jeu  HearthStone et en particulier au tournoi, mais la vritable raison c'est que j'ai pas envie de lser ceux qui n'auront pas les "reins temporels" pour pouvoir jouer autant.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

Bah aprs les matchs sont fait par "round" de 8 rencontres sur le site. Dans le pire des cas, on fait 1 round par semaine, comme a chacun fait un BO5 par semaine (trouver 1h de temps a doit tre jouable pour tout le monde, sans empiter sur le temps vidoludique de chacun), et la ligue se finira dans 15 semaines.

En plus comme a, y'a pas besoin de chercher un adversaire au pif suivant les dispos de chacun, vous savez que chaque semaine, vous devez vous arranger avec X ou Y. Et a fera galement que 8 rencontres par semaines, pour ceux qui veulent en spec quelques unes.

Ca peut aussi tre une solution.

----------


## Zirak

Bon voil, le tournoi est valid et lanc, C'est parti pour 15 rounds en BO3 avec les decks que vous souhaitez.

Voil le lien du tournoi sur le site : https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...b8b4567/custom

(vous pouvez vous balader dans le menu pour voir les diffrents rounds et voir qui vous devez affronter.)

N'oubliez pas de venir rapporter le rsultat du vos matchs, en prcisant au moins le score et les classes utilises, comme pour le 1er tournoi (si vous notez les pv de chaque manches c'est encore mieux et vous aurez le droit  toute ma gratitude !).

Essayez de tous noter les rsultats, vos mieux les noter en double si vous voyez que votre adversaire a dj poster le rsultat, qu'aucun des deux ne le fasse en se reposant sur l'autre.  :;): 


Une capture du 1er round :



Bonne chance  tous !

----------


## Nhaps

*Bonne chance  tous*

----------


## Kropernic

> *Bonne chance  tous*


On se met sur la gueule ce soir ?

----------


## Nhaps

> On se met sur la gueule ce soir ?


Si tu veux, me faudra un peu de temps pour refaire quelques decks  ::):

----------


## Wingelin

Bonne chance  tout le monde pour ce dbut de tournoi !

Petite question : une fois deux decks sortis au cours d'un BO3 on ne peut plus jouer que ces deux l ou un troisime est possible ? Et est-ce qu'on peut r-utiliser un deck/classe avec lequel/laquelle on a gagn ou non ?

----------


## LawNasK

Merci Zirak ! 

ON doit faire les rounds dans l'ordre ?

----------


## Zirak

> Petite question : une fois deux decks sortis au cours d'un BO3 on ne peut plus jouer que ces deux l ou un troisime est possible ? Et est-ce qu'on peut r-utiliser un deck/classe avec lequel/laquelle on a gagn ou non ?





> durant la ligue, les decks sont libres, donc tu peux mme faire un deck diffrent pour chaque manche de chaque adversaire si tu as suffisamment d'imagination, ou tu peux faire tes 15 x 3 manches avec 1 seul deck.

----------


## Zirak

> ON doit faire les rounds dans l'ordre ?


Euh non, pas forcment, par contre, quand vous venez faire le rapport du match, prcisez le round  ce moment l, que je cherche pas 3 heures. :p

----------


## Gooby

Bon du coup, j'ai pas compris. C'est BO5 ou BO3?

----------


## Zirak

> Bon du coup, j'ai pas compris. C'est BO5 ou BO3?





> C'est parti pour 15 rounds *en BO3* avec les decks que vous souhaitez.


Je peux difficilement faire plus clair... 

Vous me dites que BO5 a va tre trop, que BO3 c'est mieux, je mets du BO3, je suis pas contrariant moi.

----------


## Teredor

> Je m'inscris aussi


Je viens de voir le tableau des matchs pour le tournois. Tu es donc mon premier adversaire  ::mrgreen:: 
Tu serais dispo quand pour le match ?  ::):

----------


## GPPro

Je remets mon battletag : Furikawari#2878

----------


## Zirak

> Je remets mon battletag : Furikawari#2878


Je le transmettrai  mon pote que tu dois affronter vu qu'il n'est pas encore inscrit (je te remet le sien : HxCore#1161), hsites pas  l'ajouter de ton ct en disant que c'est pour le tournoi et  voir avec lui pour le match, il est quand mme connect assez rgulirement (mme si pas forcment 7j/7 ^^).


@Alvaten : mme chose avec Aramas#2797.


@Barsy : moi je peux me trouver un crneau n'importe quel jour dans la semaine (entre 17h30 et 23h), par contre samedi je dmnage HxCore justement (avec Aramas  ::D: ) donc on ne sera pas dispo, sinon je suis dispo dimanche de 10h  16h. Donc tu me dis ce que tu prfre.

----------


## Rayek

> Je viens de voir le tableau des matchs pour le tournois. Tu es donc mon premier adversaire 
> Tu serais dispo quand pour le match ?


Normalement tu peux me contacter vers 20h30 les soirs de semaine.

----------


## Wingelin

ELSpopo je suis dispo ce soir  partir de 21h si tu es chaud pour notre premier match :-)

----------


## Alvaten

> @Alvaten : mme chose avec Aramas#2797.


C'est fait hier pour le moment il n'a pas encore valid

----------


## Kropernic

Kropernic 1 - 2 Nhaps


game 1 : demo (kropernic) - paladin (nhaps)
Sortie de ouf de moi-mme.  Partie vite plie

game 2 : idem
Pile l'inverse de la game 1 XD

game 3 : demo (kropernic avec un deck poney  ::aie:: ) - demo (nhaps avec un vrai deck)
les poneys taient l mais ils se sont vite cass une patte et il a fallu les abattre...

----------


## Alvaten

Pour info nous jouerons Aramas et moi ce soir vers 17h30-18h

----------


## Nhaps

Je reviens galement sur la rgle, histoire d'tre sr.
Hier soir Kropernic a gagn une game avec un dmo zoo, dans la game suivante il rejoue le mme deck mais je gagne.
Au final il a jou 3 fois dmo, avec deux fois le mme deck. Est ce dans les rgles ? Car hier on t pas vraiment sr. Mais bon aprs j'ai gagn donc a me va  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

> durant la ligue, les decks sont libres, donc tu peux mme faire un deck diffrent pour chaque manche de chaque adversaire si tu as suffisamment d'imagination, ou *tu peux faire tes 15 x 3 manches avec 1 seul deck*.

----------


## Nhaps

Ah ouais... bon je trouve pas a terrible par contre ^^
Enfin bon, on fait avec.
Je pensais que l'on pouvais changer comme on veut entre chaque match, mais valider au moins 2 deck diffrents dans une mme rencontre

----------


## Kropernic

Ah bin... La confiance rgne...

*fait du boudin*

----------


## Nhaps

> Ah bin... La confiance rgne...
> 
> *fait du boudin*


Je t'ai fait confiance hier, mais je demande confirmation aujourd'hui :p

----------


## Zirak

> Ah ouais... bon je trouve pas a terrible par contre ^^


Oui mais c'est la volont du peuple !  ::twisted:: 

Perso je serais rest sur 3 decks fixes avec, durant la ligue, la possibilit de modifier les 3 listes entre chaque adversaire puis 3 listes figes pour le Bracket.

Mais bon, on test diffrentes possibilits, aprs ce tournoi on pourra dbriefer et voir si effectivement, c'tait une bonne ide de pouvoir jouer le deck qu'on veut avec modification illimite, ou si c'est mieux de jouer que des decks annoncs  l'avance pour tout le tournoi, ou si il faut faire un entre-deux comme je propose ci-dessus.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui mais c'est la volont du peuple ! 
> 
> Perso je serais rest sur 3 decks fixes avec, durant la ligue, la possibilit de modifier les 3 listes entre chaque adversaire puis 3 listes figes pour le Bracket.
> 
> Mais bon, on test diffrentes possibilits, aprs ce tournoi on pourra dbriefer et voir si effectivement, c'tait une bonne ide de pouvoir jouer le deck qu'on veut avec modification illimite, ou si c'est mieux de jouer que des decks annoncs  l'avance pour tout le tournoi, ou si il faut faire un entre-deux comme je propose ci-dessus.


Ce qui est certain c'est que sur une priode aussi longue faire des decks fixes pour tout le tournoi ne me semble pas trs intressant. La solution qu'on a l est pas mal, la seule chose tant peut tre d'obliger  valider 2 decks diffrents effectivement (pour les futurs tournois, pas celui l !).

----------


## Teredor

> Normalement tu peux me contacter vers 20h30 les soirs de semaine.


Dsol pour le temps de rponse, je n'avais pas vu ton message. Je peux avoir ton BT complet ? Ce soir je ne serais pas dispo mais cet aprs-midi oui, o encore demain si a t'arrange. Merci

----------


## Rayek

Je bosse donc dur pour l'aprs midi, et vendredi Soir je live donc a va tre dur ^^

Mon BT : Rayek#2615

----------


## Teredor

> Je bosse donc dur pour l'aprs midi, et vendredi Soir je live donc a va tre dur ^^
> 
> Mon BT : Rayek#2615


Merci pour le BT, je t'ajoute ce matin. 
Je comprends, je bosse aussi mais je fini  16h tous les jours 😂
D'acc bah on se tiens au courant au pire ce sera ce week-end ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut,

Pour rappel mon BT : FuRinKaZan #2414

@Lady, je suis dispo tout le weekend, prviens quand c'est ok de ton cot.

----------


## Lady

> Salut,
> 
> Pour rappel mon BT : FuRinKaZan #2414
> 
> @Lady, je suis dispo tout le weekend, prviens quand c'est ok de ton cot.


Je t'ai ajout avant hier je crois, sinon moi c'est vendredi 21h/23h et samedi 21h/23h. Aprs en journe j'ai le problme de possibilit d'interfrence du type "Mamaaaaaaaaaaaannnn!" ou encore "ouiiiiiiiinnnnn!!" voir pire comme dimanche dernier mon fils qui dcide de jouer les cascadeurs et s'ouvre le crne ....  ::calim2::   ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> Ce qui est certain c'est que sur une priode aussi longue faire des decks fixes pour tout le tournoi ne me semble pas trs intressant. La solution qu'on a l est pas mal, la seule chose tant peut tre d'obliger  valider 2 decks diffrents effectivement (pour les futurs tournois, pas celui l !).


Je suis plutt pour ne pas changer les decks. En plus, pour le prochain tournois, on aura 18 slots disponible, donc en garder 3 pour le tournois ne me parait pas aberrant. 
Pareil, je suis pour valider plusieurs decks diffrents.

----------


## shadowmoon

> moi c'est vendredi 21h/23h et samedi 21h/23h.


J'ai un tournoi de poker vendredi, ds 19h30, du coup rdv samedi soir.




> je suis pour valider plusieurs decks diffrents.


Idem, par contre je prfrerai que l'on puisse modifier quelques cartes avant de faire une nouvelle tentative avec un deck non valid.

----------


## LawNasK

> Idem, par contre je prfrerai que l'on puisse modifier quelques cartes avant de faire une nouvelle tentative avec un deck non valid.


Je comprend l'ide, mais pour ma part, je prfre que ce ne soit pas possible car :
- Cela permet les "cheeses"
- Cela demande de rflchir un minimum le deck avant de le jouer, et de prendre des risques au niveau de la meta des joueurs du forum.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Cela permet les "cheeses"


"Les cheeses" !!!???




> Cela demande de rflchir un minimum le deck avant de le jouer, et de prendre des risques au niveau de la meta des joueurs du forum.


Pour moi "quelques cartes", c'est au maximum 4, je vois plutt a comme une opportunit pour, par exemple, corriger une combinaison mal pense

----------


## LawNasK

> "Les cheeses" !!!???


Je ne connais pas le terme exact.
En gros : stratgie originale consistant  surprendre l'adversaire et capitaliser sur cet avantage.

Deck out-meta, combo chelou, etc.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je ne connais pas le terme exact.
> En gros : stratgie originale consistant  surprendre l'adversaire et capitaliser sur cet avantage.
> 
> Deck out-meta, combo chelou, etc.


Le cheese, c'est un peu une stratgie de gros ba-ard pour pter le joueur rapidement.
Quand le mec te cheese, tu t'es fais jambon.

Jambon-fromage....merci  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

:8O:

----------


## Gooby

Franchement, je vois mal les utilisateurs de ce forum, commencer  cheese. C'est purement casual comme tournoi, personne se prend la tte, mme si on joue pour gagner on joue avant tout pour le fun et partager un moment entre membres de la communaut. Si il y a des mecs qui commencent  cheese et  tryhard pour  tout prix gagner, bah c'est trs bien, laissons les avec leur conscience. Moi quand je sais que je vais affronter des adversaires qui n'ont quasiment que les cartes de bases, je vais pas commencer  tryhard, au contraire, je vais essayer de jouer des decks plutt marrants pour qu'eux aussi puissent s'amuser en retour.

Enfin, j'dis a, c'est que mon avis. Mais je me dis que si par exemple GPPro ou Lady choppe un lgendaire dans un booster pendant le tournoi, a serait vraiment bien de les laisser les incorporer dans leurs decks, ou de changer de deck si c'est un lgendaire d'une autre classe. C'est pour a que dans la phase de ligue, il faut tre super relax sur les decks, laisser jouer aux gens ceux qu'ils ont envie. La phase de tryhard, c'est l'arbre final (et encore...)

----------


## Lady

Ah oui moi a m'arrangerais de pouvoir changer ... J'ai prvu de m'acheter une aventure ce Week end !!  (J'hsite encore entre naxx et la ligue) Need faire joujou avec mes nouvelles cartes aprs !!

Shadow >> Ok pour Samedi.

----------


## Kropernic

Perso, je conseille d'acheter la ligue puisque les cartes de Naxx vont bientt tre craftable.

----------


## LawNasK

> Franchement, je vois mal les utilisateurs de ce forum, commencer  cheese. C'est purement casual comme tournoi, personne se prend la tte, mme si on joue pour gagner on joue avant tout pour le fun et partager un moment entre membres de la communaut. Si il y a des mecs qui commencent  cheese et  tryhard pour  tout prix gagner, bah c'est trs bien, laissons les avec leur conscience. Moi quand je sais que je vais affronter des adversaires qui n'ont quasiment que les cartes de bases, je vais pas commencer  tryhard, au contraire, je vais essayer de jouer des decks plutt marrants pour qu'eux aussi puissent s'amuser en retour.


Attention, cheese n'est pas synonyme de tryhard, de triche ou de je ne sais quoi d'autre.

Par contre, il s'agit d'un atout stratgique trs puissant, c'est certain.




> Perso, je conseille d'acheter la ligue puisque les cartes de Naxx vont bientt tre craftable.


Il me semble que Lady a dj la premire aile de Naxx :/

----------


## Kropernic

> Il me semble que Lady a dj la premire aile de Naxx :/


C'est pas pcq'elle a dj la premire aile qu'elle ne peut pas acheter une aile (ou plusieurs) d'un autre dlc...

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est pas pcq'elle a dj la premire aile qu'elle ne peut pas acheter une aile (ou plusieurs) d'un autre dlc...


Non mais du coup elle ne pourra pas craft les cartes de Naxx ^_^

----------


## Gooby

> Attention, cheese n'est pas synonyme de tryhard, de triche ou de je ne sais quoi d'autre.


Le cheese a quand mme une connotation trs pjorative dans le gaming. Est-ce qu'on a vraiment envie de se cheese ici? Si on faisait un tournoi dvp.com sur sc2, est-ce que tu poserais sans scrupule un bunker rush contre un joueur dbutant?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Si on faisait un tournoi dvp.com sur sc2, est-ce que tu poserais sans scrupule un bunker rush contre un joueur dbutant?


Oui  ::twisted:: 

Bien sr que les "gros joueurs" font faire des decks un peu hors mta ou avec des combos  la con pour dlirer, car justement, c'est l'occasion pour.

Je pense que des joueurs avec peu de cartes, ont plus de chances de s'en sortir  face  un deck combolol qui ne sort pas car trop extravagant, que contre un deck top mta blind de lgendaires.

Aprs si vous appelez a du cheese...

----------


## LawNasK

> Le cheese a quand mme une connotation trs pjorative dans le gaming. Est-ce qu'on a vraiment envie de se cheese ici? Si on faisait un tournoi dvp.com sur sc2, est-ce que tu poserais sans scrupule un bunker rush contre un joueur dbutant?


Le cheese est assez mal vu dans SC2 car il permettait de monter rapidement dans le ladder sans faire trop d'efforts (en thorie). En tournois par contre, le cheese est une vrai dcision stratgique (cf les GSL)

----------


## Alvaten

Je comprend absolument rien  votre truc de cheese ...

----------


## Gooby

Entre joueurs confirms oui, quand il faut explorer toutes les options stratgiques  mettre en oeuvre pour remporter la partie. Par contre dans la phase d'apprentissage du jeu, donc en ladder de bas niveau (voir en haut niveau, en BO1 c'est un peu un non-sens de cheese), c'est juste quelque chose qui va t'empcher de dployer ton jeu et apprendre. Soit tu vas tre traumatis et surragir ce qui va probablement te ralentir dans ta progression, soit tu auras perdu 5 minutes de ta vie. Mais l encore une fois, entre casu, je vois pas o est l'intrt de sortir un cheese, sachant qu'avec un deck standard, tu risques probablement de faire passer un sale quart d'heure  certaines personnes du tournoi. 

Enfin, de toute faon, il n'y a rien d'interdit, tu joues comme tu l'entends, on peut pas te reprocher d'avoir envie de gagner par tout les moyens que tu as  ta disposition. Mais tu t'opposais au fait de changer de deck au dpart sous prtexte que c'tait la porte ouverte  tout les cheeses, et mon argument c'tait que je suis persuad que si on autorise le changement de deck entre chaque Bo3, cela provoquera pas plus de cheese (du coup tu me donnes tord si justement toi tu comptes cheese) car je pense que la majorit des gens ici sont l pour s'amuser, pas pour stomp des gens.

----------


## LawNasK

> Je comprend absolument rien  votre truc de cheese ...


En trs gros, il s'agit d'une stratgie qui est difficile  contrer si elle n'est pas rapidement identifie

----------


## Gooby

> Je comprend absolument rien  votre truc de cheese ...


Je vais te faire une petite analogie sportive alors (connot assez ngativement, faut bien que a serve mon propos :p). Au foot quand un joueur se blesse, mais que l'arbitre ne siffle pas; la plupart du temps, les joueurs sortent le ballon pour provoquer un arrt de jeu et laisser le secouriste venir voir. Mais rien ne t'empche de continuer  jouer tant qu'il n'y a pas eu de coup de sifflet... Bah c'est a le cheese, c'est de faire des trucs pas forcment reluisant dans le but de remporter la partie. Mettre en colre ton adversaire est galement une bonne faon de lui faire perdre ses moyens galement. Enfin, le cheese dans le gaming, c'est pas toujours si bas et dloyal, mais globalement a s'oppose  ce qu'on appelle "le beau jeu", c'est  dire gagner d'une trs belle faon.

----------


## LawNasK

> Mais tu t'opposais au fait de changer de deck au dpart sous prtexte que c'tait la porte ouverte  tout les cheeses


C'est l'inverse ^_^ je proposais de ne pas changer les decks justement pour pouvoir utiliser des stratgies alternatives  "que des decks forts". Dsol si je me suis mal exprim.

----------


## Gooby

> C'est l'inverse ^_^ je proposais de ne pas changer les decks justement pour pouvoir utiliser des stratgies alternatives  "que des decks forts". Dsol si je me suis mal exprim.


J'ai pas compris. Tu voulais qu'on autorise le changement de deck ou qu'on l'interdise? Moi j'avais compris que tu voulais qu'on l'interdise.

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai pas compris. Tu voulais qu'on autorise le changement de deck ou qu'on l'interdise? Moi j'avais compris que tu voulais qu'on l'interdise.


Je suis contre le changement de deck  ::):

----------


## Gooby

Oui, donc a appuie bien mon propos. Tu t'opposes au fait qu'on ait le droit de changer de deck parce que c'est CreamyCheesy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

De toutes faons, qu'on lock 3 decks ou pas, le mec qui veut "cheese" avec un deck hors meta, il peut, je vois pas trop ce que a change ?? Je ne vois pas o vous voulez en venir non plus...

Et puis si on part la dessus, tous les decks de certains vont tre du cheese puisqu'ils n'ont pas les cartes pour faire les decks de la meta.  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi ce ne serait pas du beau jeu, de gagner avec un deck hors mta, ou avec une combo  la con ? 

Si c'est pour faire un tournoi o tout le monde  les 3 / 4 mmes decks comme dans les tournois officiels (genre avant nol => Double Combo, Grim Patron, Handlock (et un ou deux mages / huntard)), a va tre vachement moins fun. Dans le bracket, partir pour des decks meta (ou qui contre ceux de la meta) oui, a me choque pas, mais pour la ligue, on va vite tourner en rond.

Perso je sais que la 1re game de chaque match, a va tre un deck plus ou moins " la con" :

- si je gagne, idem.
- si je perds, je prendrais ptet un deck un peu moins folklorique pour ne pas me prendre que des 2-0 non plus.

(Bon aprs, a dpendra aussi des adversaires, mais j'ai bien vu sur le 1er tournoi que pour certains les matchs taient un peu violent, donc utiliser un deck un peu moins classique qui n'est pas dans le top 3/5 des decks de la meta, a sera aussi plus fun pour eux).

----------


## Alvaten

> globalement a s'oppose  ce qu'on appelle "le beau jeu", c'est  dire gagner d'une trs belle faon.


Ok je commence  comprendre, mais ramen  Hearthstone que considrez vous comme du "cheese" je vois pas trop ? 
 - Jouer un vieux deck cancer c'est du cheese ? Pourtant la mta l'encourage fortement. 
 - Jouer un meta-breaker c'est du cheese ? Il y a des meta-breaker que je trouve bien plus proche du "beau jeu" que certain deck trop rependus.

----------


## Zirak

> Ok je commence  comprendre, mais ramen  Hearthstone que considrez vous comme du "cheese" je vois pas trop ? 
>  - Jouer un vieux deck cancer c'est du cheese ? Pourtant la mta l'encourage fortement. 
>  - Jouer un meta-breaker c'est du cheese ? Il y a des meta-breaker que je trouve bien plus proche du "beau jeu" que certain deck trop rependus.


Pareil ils m'ont perdu, je ne sais toujours de quoi ils parlent avec leur cheese, par contre, j'ai trangement faim.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Oui, donc a appuie bien mon propos. Tu t'opposes au fait qu'on ait le droit de changer de deck parce que c'est CreamyCheesy


Meuh non  ::cry:: 

Changement de deck = impossibilit de cheese (meta-game pas dfinie -> reward/risk beaucoup trop bas)

Du coup je propose qu'on ne puisse pas changer de deck.




> Ok je commence  comprendre, mais ramen  Hearthstone que considrez vous comme du "cheese" je vois pas trop ? 
>  - Jouer un vieux deck cancer c'est du cheese ? Pourtant la mta l'encourage fortement. 
>  - Jouer un meta-breaker c'est du cheese ? Il y a des meta-breaker que je trouve bien plus proche du "beau jeu" que certain deck trop rependus.


Un deck cancer classique (aller, on va jund) genre paladin secret, ce n'est pas du cheese. C'est prvisible et attendu.
Par contre un Prtre ombre rush OTK combo (non, a existe pas  ::D:  (enfin, je crois)), pour le coup personne ne va s'y attendre, et si l'adversaire ne s'adapte pas assez vite, a paye (% sortie  la con, mais ce n'est pas spcifique  un type de deck  ::D: ).




> Pareil ils m'ont perdu, je ne sais toujours de quoi ils parlent avec leur cheese, par contre, j'ai trangement faim.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Ah ?  J'suis pas au courant de cette subtilit :-/

----------


## Gooby

> Ok je commence  comprendre, mais ramen  Hearthstone que considrez vous comme du "cheese" je vois pas trop ? 
>  - Jouer un vieux deck cancer c'est du cheese ? Pourtant la mta l'encourage fortement. 
>  - Jouer un meta-breaker c'est du cheese ? Il y a des meta-breaker que je trouve bien plus proche du "beau jeu" que certain deck trop rependus.


Un cheese, a serait de regarder les 5 games dernires de ton futur adversaire, se rendre compte qu'il joue d'une certaine faon, prparez un deck spcialement pour le contrer ET qu'il ne s'en aperoive avant que cela ne soit trop tard. Si je sas que tu as jou 5 fois paladin secret la game d'avant, je pourrais jouer un hunt avec le truc pour casser les secret et le truc pour les voler, tout en te faisant croire que je joue vaguement un deck hunt midrange ou aggro classique (donc avec des cartes normales). Tu poses l'adversaire mystrieux, je break le tout avec la fuse clairante, tu rage quitte et tu hurles "MAIS SERIEUX IL A CETTE CARTE? PERSONNE JOUE CETTE CARTE EN RANDOM". Bah oui, mais je t'ai chees mon p'tit pote  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

CHAMAN CANCER DE MORT C LE PLUS GROS CHEESE DU MONDE


Sinon le cheese en TCG c'est moins marquant que de mettre une base zerg/pilone dans le camp de l'ennemi et mettre plein de tour xD

----------


## Gooby

> Meuh non 
> 
> Changement de deck = impossibilit de cheese (meta-game pas dfinie -> reward/risk beaucoup trop bas)


Mais justement, tu penses que les gens vont cheese ! Je te dis que si on l'autorise, y'aura pas de cheese non plus ! Objectif: se comprendre avant vendredi (ah merde on y est dj  ::mrgreen::  ::aie:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Changement de deck = impossibilit de cheese (meta-game pas dfinie -> reward/risk beaucoup trop bas)


Mais mme avec des decks fixes, comment tu peux prvoir ton cheese vu que tu ne sais pas ce que vont jouer les autres ? Et qu'une fois que tu le sais, c'est trop tard, puisque tu ne peux plus changer tes propres decks ? 

Sur un truc haut niveau, comme je disais oui ok a marche, car 99% des mecs jouent les 3 mmes decks, donc tu peux anticiper, mais ici, avec les moitis des joueurs qui n'ont pas la moiti des cartes, mme avec des decks fixes, il n'y a pas de meta  proprement parl, si on regarde le 1er tournoi, il y avait pas mal de decks diffrents et mme les archtypes qui revenaient, avaient des listes pas forcment identiques.

----------


## Kropernic

> Un cheese, a serait de regarder les 5 games dernires de ton futur adversaire, se rendre compte qu'il joue d'une certaine faon, prparez un deck spcialement pour le contrer ET qu'il ne s'en aperoive avant que cela ne soit trop tard. Si je sas que tu as jou 5 fois paladin secret la game d'avant, je pourrais jouer un hunt avec le truc pour casser les secret et le truc pour les voler, tout en te faisant croire que je joue vaguement un deck hunt midrange ou aggro classique (donc avec des cartes normales). Tu poses l'adversaire mystrieux, je break le tout avec la fuse clairante, tu rage quitte et tu hurles "MAIS SERIEUX IL A CETTE CARTE? PERSONNE JOUE CETTE CARTE EN RANDOM". Bah oui, mais je t'ai chees mon p'tit pote


Bah si... Perso, j'ai un hunter midrange avec la fuse intgre dedans.

*note pour plus tard : jouer ce deck contre gooby  ::aie:: *

----------


## Gooby

> Bah si... Perso, j'ai un hunter midrange avec la fuse intgre dedans.
> 
> *note pour plus tard : jouer ce deck contre gooby *


C'est un cheese que si dans ta stratgie c'est prmdit. Si c'est impromptu, c'est de facto pas un cheese  ::zoubi:: 

Et tu peux y aller, j'ai pas de paladin secret de toute faon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

Le cheese c'est les deck Reno  la con !


PS: Nhaps, tu as un mp.  ::D:

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est un cheese que si dans ta stratgie c'est prmdit. Si c'est impromptu, c'est de facto pas un cheese 
> 
> Et tu peux y aller, j'ai pas de paladin secret de toute faon


Bon bin je prendrai mon deck petit poney alors... Ou alors je rebuilderai un deck roulette russe XD

----------


## Gooby

Bah les rno, c'tait un cheese  sa sortie, maintenant c'est clairement dans la mta. Si tu vois une profusion de cartes avec pas 2 pareils, tu sais  quoi t'attendre, mme sur un deck non conventionnel.

Du coup, vous saviez que le rogue meule est le meilleure deck contre tout type de Rno? Mme sans le faire dfausser le Rno, suffit de balancer une embuscade sur son deck: a lui fait des nerubians dans la pioche => Rno fonctionne plus  ::ptdr:: 
J'ai fait craqu un dmo rno comme a y'a pas longtemps

----------


## LawNasK

> Mais justement, tu penses que les gens vont cheese ! Je te dis que si on l'autorise, y'aura pas de cheese non plus ! Objectif: se comprendre avant vendredi (ah merde on y est dj )


 ::mouarf:: 

Bah, ouais, j'espre que les gens vont cheese, notamment les personnes qui n'ont pas forcment de cartes pour faire un "deck fort" (mais pas que).




> Mais mme avec des decks fixes, comment tu peux prvoir ton cheese vu que tu ne sais pas ce que vont jouer les autres ? Et qu'une fois que tu le sais, c'est trop tard, puisque tu ne peux plus changer tes propres decks ? 
> 
> Sur un truc haut niveau, comme je disais oui ok a marche, car 99% des mecs jouent les 3 mmes decks, donc tu peux anticiper, mais ici, avec les moitis des joueurs qui n'ont pas la moiti des cartes, mme avec des decks fixes, il n'y a pas de meta  proprement parl, si on regarde le 1er tournoi, il y avait pas mal de decks diffrents et mme les archtypes qui revenaient, avaient des listes pas forcment identiques.


Des tendances se retrouvent quand mme (par exemple, je vois plus de decks contrle qu'en ladder). Aprs, c'est toujours une question de risk & reward, mais  mon sens, il faut l'encourager.




> Sinon le cheese en TCG c'est moins marquant que de mettre une base zerg/pilone dans le camp de l'ennemi et mettre plein de tour xD


Je sais pas :p Sur MTG, pendant le Standard de Thros (aprs BNG), je jouais a :







Deck (60)
Arpenteurs (6)
4 Garruk, meneur de btes
2 Jace, architecte des penses
Cratures (17)
4 Primordial sylvestre
1 Mimique progniteur
4 Coursire de Kruphix
4 Cariatide sylvestre
4 Guivre mondchine
Sorts (13)
3 volution urbaine
4 Rsultats inattendus
2 Prgrinations
4 Faille cyclonique
Terrains (24)
7 le
9 Fort
4 Bassin d'levage
4 Temple du mystre
Rserve (15)
2 Kiora, la Dferlante
3 Limon ncrophage
2 Capture de plasme
2 Dtissage de l'ther
3 Aiguille  sectionner
1 Syncope
2 Hybridation rapide

----------


## Zirak

> Bah les rno, c'tait un cheese  sa sortie, maintenant c'est clairement dans la mta. Si tu vois une profusion de cartes avec pas 2 pareils, tu sais  quoi t'attendre, mme sur un deck non conventionnel.
> 
> Du coup, vous saviez que le rogue meule est le meilleure deck contre tout type de Rno? Mme sans le faire dfausser le Rno, suffit de balancer une embuscade sur son deck: a lui fait des nerubians dans la pioche => Rno fonctionne plus 
> J'ai fait craqu un dmo rno comme a y'a pas longtemps


Ou enfin, aprs le Reno, c'est juste un bonus, j'ai des decks Reno o je gagne souvent sans jamais avoir vu Reno, donc bon, voleur meule c'est bien, mais tu peux te faire plier avant de lui avoir meul quoi que ce soit ou sans qu'il ait besoin de jouer Reno. ><

De toutes faons faut pas se leurrer,  16 avec possibilits de prendre n'importe quel deck, a va tre une roulette russe pour tout le monde, et perso, je me vois pas jouer un rogue meule 90% du temps pour viter un Reno (qui sera jou la manche d'aprs quand j'aurais pris autre chose que le rogue meule, je me connais xD).

----------


## shadowmoon

> faire des decks un peu hors mta ou avec des combos  la con pour dlirer


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour construire mes decks du prcdent tournoi. 

J'ai consult ma collection de cartes, repr des combinaisons "sympa" et j'ai essay de construire des stratgies autour.

Je vais faire de mme pour celui-ci, notamment avec des cartes de la dernire aventure

@LawNasK

Sur MTG,  l'poque de Carnage / lgion, j'avais un deck blanc / vert cratures fantomatiques et enchantements / artefacts +X/+X ("armadillo cloak", "eveil du mirari"...)

----------


## Gooby

> Ou enfin, aprs le Reno, c'est juste un bonus, j'ai des decks Reno o je gagne souvent sans jamais avoir vu Reno, donc bon, voleur meule c'est bien, mais tu peux te faire plier avant de lui avoir meul quoi que ce soit ou sans qu'il ait besoin de jouer Reno. ><
> 
> De toutes faons faut pas se leurrer,  16 avec possibilits de prendre n'importe quel deck, a va tre une roulette russe pour tout le monde, et perso, je me vois pas jouer un rogue meule 90% du temps pour viter un Reno (qui sera jou la manche d'aprs quand j'aurais pris autre chose que le rogue meule, je me connais xD).


Oui, mais les decks Rno sont trs souvent des decks contrle. Et comme le dmo, il aime dj se faire piocher, tu as dj l'avantage du early. Tu poses un saboteur gobelin, il est dj pas bien  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> C'est ce que j'ai fait pour construire mes decks du prcdent tournoi. 
> 
> J'ai consult ma collection de cartes, repr des combinaisons "sympa" et j'ai essay de construire des stratgies autour.
> 
> Je vais faire de mme pour celui-ci, notamment avec des cartes de la dernire aventure
> 
> @LawNasK
> 
> Sur MTG,  l'poque de Carnage / lgion, j'avais un deck blanc / vert cratures fantomatiques et enchantements / artefacts +X/+X et capacits comme "armadillo cloak"


Prend des notes !! (lol) 

Bon vendredi soir je m'achte l'aventure (Si j'ai eu ma paye ... vive les PME a jour de paye glissant !!) et je joue toute la nuit pour rcuprer les cartes et prpar des decks de folies .... (hum vu comment je suis pas dou en construction de deck pour l'instant a va peut tre pas tre si fou que a)!!

----------


## shadowmoon

@Lady

Pour information, j'ai  peine termin la premire moiti des ailes de la nouvelle aventure, mais j'ai finies les prcdentes  100%.

J'ai aussi toutes les cartes de bases pour toutes les classes.

----------


## Kropernic

Pour avoir des ides (ou plus) pour la construction de deck, il y a Hearthstone-Deck.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je trouve pas quilibrer le fait de pouvoir jouer tous les match avec le mme deck (y a qu' prendre un deck avec un taux de victoire de 80% et plus)

BO3, c'est deux decks qu'on joue contre un adversaire et on ne les joue plus en cas de victoire contre ce dernier.

Qu'on change entre deux match pourquoi pas, mais faut toujours deux decks diffrentes avec des classes diffrentes (un vrai BO3 quoi :p)

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS Aramas => Victoire d'Alvaten 2-0

Partie 1 : Demo vs Chasseur
Partie 2 : Gerrier vs Mage

----------


## Teredor

Teredor VS Rayek => Victoire de Rayek 1-2

Partie 1 : Pretre vs Druide
Partie 2 : Pretre vs Chasseur
Partie 3 : Mage vs Druide

----------


## Rayek

La vido du match avec commentaire d'un gars fatigu ^^

----------


## GPPro

Pas de nouvelles de mon adversaire qui n'a pas accept mon invite...

----------


## Zirak

> Pas de nouvelles de mon adversaire qui n'a pas accept mon invite...


Yep, il dmnageait aujourd'hui, du coup il devait tre un peu occup ces jours-ci, a devrait aller mieux la semaine prochaine.

----------


## GPPro

> Yep, il dmnageait aujourd'hui, du coup il devait tre un peu occup ces jours-ci, a devrait aller mieux la semaine prochaine.


Ok pas de soucis

----------


## Zirak

Nous venons de faire notre match avec Barsy :

Game 1 : Voleur (Barsy) vs Demo (moi)

Partie plutt quilibre, jusqu' ce que Barsy comprenne que c'est un dmo Reno. Aprs quelques tours toujours aussi quilibrs, Barsy concde alors qu'il nous reste 19 pv chacun, sachant qu'il ne pourra pas/plus me tuer si Reno sort (mais je ne l'avais pas pioch  ::aie:: ).

Rsultat : 1-0 pour moi


Game 2 : Chaman (Barsy) vs Paladin (moi)

Partie assez quilibre aussi, mais le Chamalaria de Barsy fini par prendre de vitesse mon Paladin Omelette, et Barsy l'emporte  1 tour prs avec seulement 5 pv restant grce  une furie sanguinaire (qui m'a vraiment surprise car on ne la trouve vraiment pas souvent dans ce deck).

Rsultat : 1-1


Game 3 : Voleur (Barsy) vs Prtre (moi)

Malgr un dpart assez violent de Barsy (je devais tre  mi-vie tour 3/4), j'arrive  reprendre petit  petit le contrle du board. La partie devient alors trs serre, j'arrive  me tenir  peu prs hors lethal au prix d'un soin par tour, mais il manque  Barsy un bon finisher. Je finis par l'emporter avec 7 pv restant, en ayant oscill entre 3 et 5 pendant 2/3 tours.

Rsultat : 2-1 pour moi.


Match trs quilibr sur toutes les parties, ce ft chaud mais trs intressant.

----------


## Wingelin

Match termin  l'instant entre Wingelin et ElSpopo.

Match 1 : Mage(ElSpopo) contre guerrier(Wingelin) : 30-0 !

ElSpopo m'clate littralement, trs bonne sortie de son deck mca. Une ou deux erreurs de ma part (je jouais un deck patron) et la partie a t vite plie.


Match 2 : Prtre(ElSpopo) contre Paladin(Wingelin) : 0-22. Je ressors mon Paladin zoo du tournoi prcdent et il fait une sortie trs correcte. En face ElSpopo vole  peu prs la moiti de mon jeu mais n'arrive pas  contrler ma sortie. 


Match 3 : Shaman(ElSpopo) contre Dmoniste(Wingelin) : 0-2. Partie horrible de mon ct ou je me retrouve  prendre 10 dgts face ds le tour 2 (zap-o-matic + totem langue de feu). J'arrive  reprendre un peu le contrle grce  un chef diablotin et un gant de lave opportun. Je navigue ensuite entre 2 et 6 pvs mais  part un crpitement (qui heureusement ne tape qu' 3 !) et un lmentaire de feu, mon adversaire ne topdeck aucun dgt direct et ne peux passer mon board. Je finis par terminer la game au tour 10 aprs avoir pass 5 tours en dessous de 5pvs. Je m'en sors plutt bien pour une partie qui aurait pu tre plie tour 4, mais j'avoue que a s'est jou  rien du tout...

Bilan : Victoire 2-1 de Wingelin.

Au final, deux parties plutt  sens unique et une dernire remporte  l'endurance et  la chance. Premier match assez sportif, je pense que mon adversaire ira loin dans ce tournoi alors mfiez-vous !

----------


## Alvaten

Round 2 : Alvaten VS Kropernic

Partie 1 : Voleur VS Dmoniste - Meule contre zoo - c'est tendu, Kropernic domine et l'emporte car je n'arrive pas  grer son board 
Partie 2 : Druide VS Chasseur - Combo contre agro - La sortie de Kropernic est pas fantastique, la mienne est correcte ce qui me permet de l'emporter
Partie 3 : Guerrier VS Chasseur - Sa sortie est meilleure cette fois mais la mienne est aussi trs bonne, je gre ses cratures et je finit pas gnrer trop d'armure pour qu'il gagne. (il m'a quand mme mis  11 un moment)

Victoire finalement d'Alvaten 2-1

----------


## Kropernic

> Round 2 : Alvaten VS Kropernic
> 
> Partie 1 : Voleur VS Dmoniste - Meule contre zoo - c'est tendu, Kropernic domine et l'emporte car je n'arrive pas  grer son board 
> Partie 2 : Druide VS Chasseur - Combo contre agro - La sortie de Kropernic est pas fantastique, la mienne est correcte ce qui me permet de l'emporter
> Partie 3 : Guerrier VS Chasseur - Sa sortie est meilleure cette fois mais la mienne est aussi trs bonne, je gre ses cratures et je finit pas gnrer trop d'armure pour qu'il gagne. (il m'a quand mme mis  11 un moment)
> 
> Victoire finalement d'Alvaten 2-1


Pour la game 2, elle est carrment inexistante ma sortie...
Et pour la game 3, c'tait aussi un chasseur mais pas le mme deck ^^

Et pour l'info, en game 4, son voleur meule  succomber  mon deck poney.  Voil, j'voulais juste que tout le monde sache que les poneys, c'est fort !  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> Et pour la game 3, c'tait aussi un chasseur mais pas le mme deck ^^


Ah pardon, j'en ai tellement peu vu sur la 2 que j'ai pas vu le changement de deck  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Round 1 ShadowMoon Vs Lady

La malchance de la pioche ayant dcid de faire coucou  mon adversaire je gagne 0-2

1er combat : prtre vs mage : Au dbut j'ai vraiment cru que a allait mal tourner pour moi mais le tirage de mon adversaire  partir du mid-game est  priori devenu bien pourri ce qui m'a permis de m'en sortir.

2me combat: dmoniste vs voleur, pareil j'ai pu finir mon adversaire avec une petit arme 3 + huile car il avait du mal  remplir le board en face.

----------


## LawNasK

Nous avons profit, avec Teredor, d'tre cte  cte pour faire notre match (round 2)

Premire partie : 
Chaman (LawNasK) vs Prtre (Teredor) : J'ai une bonne sortie, pas mon adversaire -> Victoire de LawNasK (21 - -1)

Deuxime partie : 
Prtre (LawNasK) vs Mage (Teredor) : Partie longue et serre. Teredor a lavantage en early avec nos sorties moyennes des deux cts. Je rattrape petit  petit l'cart, et est devant aprs 8 minutes d'actions dsespres. Puis Teredor pose Ysera, que je ne peut pas grer -> Victoire de Teredor (16 - -1)

Troisime partie :
Prtre (LawNasK) vs Prtre (Teredor) : Partie TRS longue et serre (24 tours en 18 minutes, j'ai le cerveau en sang). Je suis en PLS les trois quarts du match.  un moment, je fraude en dtruisant un des 6 seigneurs de la mort de la partie (il s'est pass plein de trucs) avec mon pouvoir hroque, ce qui fait pop une Confesseur d'argent Paletresse que j'avais vol, et qui la proc (#fraude), ce qui me permet de remonter. Je full contrle le board, et fini par gagner alors que nous sommes tous les deux en fatigue -> Victoire de LawNasK (20 - -2)

----------


## LawNasK

Pour viter de vous faire galrer  chercher comme moi : 

Gooby___________Goobz#2664
Teredor__________Teredor#2207
Rayek___________Rayek#2615
Barsy___________Barsy#2635
Nhaps___________Nhaps#2809
Alvaten__________Alvaten#2319
ElSpopo_________Spopo#2273
HxCore__________HxCore#1161
Lady____________LadyCrystal#2182
shadowmoon_____FuRinKaZan #2414
GPPro___________Furikawari#2878
Wingelin_________Wingelin#2609
Aramas__________Aramas#2797
Kroperic_________Kroperic#2526
Zirak____________Zirak#2543
LawNasK_________LawNasK#2691

----------


## LawNasK

LawNasK vs Gooby (round 1)

Premier match :
Chaman (LawNasK) vs Guerrier (Gooby) : Sortie parfaite de mon ct, le deck de Gooby ne peut tout simplement pas la contrer -> Victoire de LawNasK (24 - -3)

Deuxime match :
Prtre (LawNasK) vs Voleur (Gooby) : Gooby prend un gros risque en choisissant son deck, mais cela paye : je suis rest en PLS tout le long de la partie,  essay de contrler l'incontrlable. Victoire parfaite de Gooby (30 - 0)

Troisime partie :
Prtre (LawNasK) vs Prtre (Gooby) : Sortie de fils de dveloppeur de mon ct (dsol Gooby). Victoire de LawNasK (30 - 0)

----------


## Gooby

> LawNasK vs Gooby (round 1)
> 
> Premier match :
> Chaman (LawNasK) vs Guerrier (Gooby) : Sortie parfaite de mon ct, le deck de Gooby ne peut tout simplement pas la contrer -> Victoire de LawNasK (24 - -3)
> 
> Deuxime match :
> Prtre (LawNasK) vs Voleur (Gooby) : Gooby prend un gros risque en choisissant son deck, mais cela paye : je suis rest en PLS tout le long de la partie,  essay de contrler l'incontrlable. Victoire parfaite de Gooby (30 - 0)
> 
> Troisime partie :
> Prtre (LawNasK) vs Prtre (Gooby) : Sortie de fils de dveloppeur de mon ct (dsol Gooby). Victoire de LawNasK (30 - 0)


Le premier c'tait Chamalaria contre war contrle, autant vous dire que malgr ma sortie pas dgeulasse, a n'a carrment pas suffit.
La deuxime, priest pas aggro contre rogue meule... Je vous laisse imaginer le nombre de "tu vas souffrir"  ::P: 
Troisime partie, y'a juste pas eu de jeu, c'tait le rouleau compresseur.

----------


## Lady

Dispo ce soir pour un round vers 21h ... Si GPPro passe par ici (ou un autre). Je profiterais de la liste de LawNasK (Merci!) pour rajouter tous les contacts qui me manque ce soir.

----------


## GPPro

> Dispo ce soir pour un round vers 21h ... Si GPPro passe par ici (ou un autre). Je profiterais de la liste de LawNasK (Merci!) pour rajouter tous les contacts qui me manque ce soir.


Je t'ai envoy une invite hier soir, je serai dispo en soire.

----------


## Barsy

> Nous venons de faire notre match avec Barsy :
> 
> Game 1 : Voleur (Barsy) vs Demo (moi)
> 
> Partie plutt quilibre, jusqu' ce que Barsy comprenne que c'est un dmo Reno. Aprs quelques tours toujours aussi quilibrs, Barsy concde alors qu'il nous reste 19 pv chacun, sachant qu'il ne pourra pas/plus me tuer si Reno sort (mais je ne l'avais pas pioch ).
> 
> Rsultat : 1-0 pour moi
> 
> 
> ...


Pour la premire, voleur vs dmo, c'tait mort, si mon voleur ne tue pas en 6 ou 7 tours, il n'y a plus aucun moyen de vaincre. et face  un dmo rno, c'est trs difficile de vaincre mme si reno ne sort pas, les autres cartes empche mon deck de drouler.

Pour la seconde, je ne dirai pas que mon deck est un chamalaria, il est assez contrle et la furie sanguinaire est LA carte du deck. Le but est d'avoir toujours minimum 4 ou 5 crature sur le board (en fait, j'ai quasiment que des cratures qui repopent avec rale d'agonie) pour pouvoir faire un maximum de dgat quand ma furie sanguinaire sort (j'ai quelques tuteurs pour a). Ca fait plus chaman combo au final.

Et la dernire game, c'est tout le drame de mon voleur aggro. Il t'a descendu  3 pv tout comme il aurait pu mettre  0. Si je laisse mon adversaire reprendre son souffle, c'est mort et l je n'avais plus de cartes en main pour gagner.

Finalement, depuis que je participe au tournois, je m'amliore sur ce jeu. L ou je pensais avant n'avoir aucune chance, je me dis maintenant que sur un malentendu...  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Pour la premire, voleur vs dmo, c'tait mort, si mon voleur ne tue pas en 6 ou 7 tours, il n'y a plus aucun moyen de vaincre. et face  un dmo rno, c'est trs difficile de vaincre mme si reno ne sort pas, les autres cartes empche mon deck de drouler.
> 
> Pour la seconde, je ne dirai pas que mon deck est un chamalaria, il est assez contrle et la furie sanguinaire est LA carte du deck. Le but est d'avoir toujours minimum 4 ou 5 crature sur le board (en fait, j'ai quasiment que des cratures qui repopent avec rale d'agonie) pour pouvoir faire un maximum de dgat quand ma furie sanguinaire sort (j'ai quelques tuteurs pour a). Ca fait plus chaman combo au final.
> 
> Et la dernire game, c'est tout le drame de mon voleur aggro. Il t'a descendu  3 pv tout comme il aurait pu mettre  0. Si je laisse mon adversaire reprendre son souffle, c'est mort et l je n'avais plus de cartes en main pour gagner.
> 
> Finalement, depuis que je participe au tournois, je m'amliore sur ce jeu. L ou je pensais avant n'avoir aucune chance, je me dis maintenant que sur un malentendu...


Les deux derniers hunters que j'ai jou en ladder m'ont sorti le nain qui fait pop une bte. Hier soir il me sort Garthzilla et ce matin il me sort un chien du magma (la 9 5, oubli le nom exact). Les deux ont t jou dans la curve, videmment, donc ingrables. Dans Hearthstone RNG n'est vraiment pas un vain mot. 'fin bref, tout a pour dire que dans ce jeu sur un malentendu tout est possible  ::mouarf:: 

PS : le prcdent nain que j'avais vu m'avais sorti un boar 1 1, je ne retiens pas que les sorties de luckers  ::mouarf::

----------


## OuiOuiDidou

c'est quand le prochain tournoi ? 
a m'aurais intress mais je viens seulement de dcouvrir ce topic ! ::aie::  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> c'est quand le prochain tournoi ? 
> a m'aurais intress mais je viens seulement de dcouvrir ce topic !


Celui-ci venant de commencer, et comportant une ligue avant le bracket dfinitif, je pense raisonnable de dire que le prochain n'aura surement pas lieu avant mai (si jamais on r-enchaine effectivement sur un nouveau tournoi).

----------


## GPPro

Lady  - GPPro (Furikawari ig) 0 - 2, Lady a jou mage puis voleur, moi druide puis hunt (corrige moi pour l'ordre si je me trompe). Malheureusement j'ai connu a au prcdent tournoi, avec juste les cartes de base on est trs limit...

----------


## Gooby

> Lady  - GPPro (Furikawari ig) 0 - 2, Lady a jou mage puis voleur, moi druide puis hunt (corrige moi pour l'ordre si je me trompe). Malheureusement j'ai connu a au prcdent tournoi, avec juste les cartes de base on est trs limit...


Mais du coup a te permet de remporter une premire victoire  ::mrgreen::  
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire contre qui je joue en 2me tour? On a des problmes rseaux au taf, j'peux plus qu'aller sur dvp.com  ::aie::

----------


## OuiOuiDidou

> Celui-ci venant de commencer, et comportant une ligue avant le bracket dfinitif, je pense raisonnable de dire que le prochain n'aura surement pas lieu avant mai (si jamais on r-enchaine effectivement sur un nouveau tournoi).


Mince. Faudra que je pense  repasser l d'ici  juin ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire contre qui je joue en 2me tour? On a des problmes rseaux au taf, j'peux plus qu'aller sur dvp.com


Contre Barsy normalement, mais bon, tu n'es pas oblig de les faire dans l'ordre  ::D:

----------


## Gooby

Merci Zirak

T'as des dispo particulires Barsy ou alors on se croise un jour au hasard dans la semaine? Moi vendredi soir je serai pas l (o alors entre 18h et 19h) et sinon bah dispo plus ou moins tout les soirs et le week end c'est au hasard de mes activits.

----------


## Lady

Round2 : GPPro vs Lady victoire 2-0 de GPPRo

(Les points de vies finaux c'est de mmoire ... Je vrifierais ce soir j'ai not a dans un coin)
Druide vs voleur :  5 -0 partie relativement quilibre, on a tous les deux des tirages moyens je pense jusqu' ce qu'au dernier tour je me fasse balayer par une fort de trants passant de 16  0 pv
Chasseur vs mage : 16 - 0 l par contre j'ai rien pu faire ds le tour 3 je savais que c'tait mal barr.

----------


## Barsy

Je suis souvent connect le soir. Aprs je ne peux pas te donner une heure prcise, a dpend des fois.

Cela dit, c'est vrai que l'intrt du bracket c'est de pouvoir jouer tous les matchs dans l'ordre qu'on veut normalement pour acclrer le tournois. On a tous 15 matchs  faire, si on attend de les faire dans un ordre prcis, on aura pas fini avant l't...  ::P:

----------


## LawNasK



----------


## Kropernic

> *image des rounds*


T'as oubli de mettre les btag  ::whistle::

----------


## ElSpopo

du coup, j'ai ajout tout le monde, le plus simple, je pense que a va tre de dfier les gens quand il seront connect en mme temps que soit. Puis sur la fin, pour ceux qu'on aura pas crois, d'essayer de se fixer une date prcise.

----------


## LawNasK

> T'as oubli de mettre les btag





> Pour viter de vous faire galrer  chercher comme moi : 
> 
> Gooby___________Goobz#2664
> Teredor__________Teredor#2207
> Rayek___________Rayek#2615
> Barsy___________Barsy#2635
> Nhaps___________Nhaps#2809
> Alvaten__________Alvaten#2319
> ElSpopo_________Spopo#2273
> ...


 :;):

----------


## Teredor

> Je suis souvent connect le soir. Aprs je ne peux pas te donner une heure prcise, a dpend des fois.
> 
> Cela dit, c'est vrai que l'intrt du bracket c'est de pouvoir jouer tous les matchs dans l'ordre qu'on veut normalement pour acclrer le tournois. On a tous 15 matchs  faire, si on attend de les faire dans un ordre prcis, on aura pas fini avant l't...


Je t'ai ajout sur Battle.net, quand serais tu dispo pour notre match du 3eme round ?  ::):

----------


## Rayek

En gnral je tourne mes vidos entre 18h et 20h, donc aprs je suis dispo pour les matchs, n'hsitez pas  me contacter si vous me voyez connecter aprs 20h

----------


## Zirak

Alors, GPPro vs Zirak :

Game 1 : Paladin (GPPro) vs Guerrier (moi)

Je vais une sortie trs lente, GPPro me contrle toute la partie et m'crase sans piti  ::D:   1-0 pour GPPro

Game 2 : Guerrier (GPPro) vs Dmoniste (moi)

GPPRo me descend mi-vie, mais je joue un Reno, j'arrive  prendre le contrle du board en 2me moiti de deck, GPPro est en mode top deck, je pioche une autre partie de ma combo alors que j'ai dj 3/4 btes sur table, je lui mets plus de 20 points en 1 tour. 1-1

Game 3 : Druide (GPPro) vs Paladin (moi)

Je joue assez agressivement et prend le contrle du board. Je grignote les pv de GPPro petit  petit. Je ne sais pas si c'tait un double combo, mais si c'tait le cas, il ne l'a pas pioche (et j'tais hors lethal). Je finis sur un gros tour avec clean de son board + 16 de dgts qui lui seront fatals. La partie la moins quilibre je pense.  2-1 pour moi

----------


## Nhaps

Nhaps - Teredor (1-2)

Partie 1. pala-pretre victoire teredor
Partie 2. pala-dmo victoire nhaps
Partie 3. Dmo-Hunt victoire teredor

Normalement a doit tre a ^^

----------


## Kropernic

*en mode Nhaps car j'ai du taff*

Aramas - Kropernic : 2 - 0

partie 1 : chasseur - dmoniste
partie 2 : druide - guerrier

----------


## Lady

ppfff et moi qui essaye de prendre des notes pendant le combat pour pouvoir raconter de trucs ...

----------


## Zirak

> ppfff et moi qui essaye de prendre des notes pendant le combat pour pouvoir raconter de trucs ...


Oui mais c'est toi qui fait bien, eux ce ne sont que des feignasses !

----------


## Teredor

> Nhaps - Teredor (1-2)
> 
> Partie 1. pala-pretre victoire teredor
> Partie 2. pala-dmo victoire nhaps
> Partie 3. Dmo-Hunt victoire teredor
> 
> Normalement a doit tre a ^^


Effectivement c'est a mais j'ai un doute sur mon deck du deuxieme match, je crois que j'avais le Mage mais je sais plus ^^
Sinon les scores niquel et c'tait le match du round 4  ::):

----------


## ElSpopo

round 15 

GPPro / ElSpopo

Mage mca (ElSpopo) 20 - 02 Hunter (GPPro) gros bourrinage de mon mage mca , Abandon de GPPro, laiss  2 pv
Pala (ElSpopo) -2 - 5 Prtre (GPPro) match trs tendu, GPPro descend vite en pv, il reste longtemps aux alentour de 5 pv, se soignant a chaque tour, le lethal ne vient pas, mon jeu s'essoufle, il finit par me tuer avec une crature surbooste en deux tours
Chaman (ElSpopo) 0 - 11 druide  (GPPro) sortie moyenne de mon Chaman, pas mal de taunt en face, je n'arrive plus  percer la dfense sur la fin, , GPPro clean le board sur une combo treant enrage puis finit par l'emporter.

Bilan : 2-1 pour GPPro

----------


## GPPro

> round 15 
> 
> GPPro / ElSpopo
> 
> Mage mca (ElSpopo) 20 - 02 Hunter (GPPro) gros bourrinage de mon mage mca , Abandon de GPPro, laiss  2 pv
> Pala (ElSpopo) -2 - 5 Prtre (GPPro) match trs tendu, GPPro descend vite en pv, il reste longtemps aux alentour de 5 pv, se soignant a chaque tour, le lethal ne vient pas, mon jeu s'essoufle, il finit par me tuer avec une crature surbooste en deux tours
> Chaman (ElSpopo) 0 - 11 druide  (GPPro) sortie moyenne de mon Chaman, pas mal de taunt en face, je n'arrive plus  percer la dfense sur la fin, pas de late game sur ce deck chaman, GPPro finit par l'emporter.
> 
> Bilan : 2-1 pour GPPro


Sur la premire game j'ai vraiment eu des tirages de merde, mulligan je vire les 3 cartes et il me sort 2 piges et un tour 3 genre hound ou je ne sais plus, et tout a t  l'avenant dans cette game  ::(: 

Sur la game du druide j'ai eu un ou 2 top decks rentabiliss direct en early/mid (un wrath en particulier qui m'aide  clean le board tour 6 ou 7 et le tour suivant un taunt qui me permet de continuer  tempo).

La game du prte est probablement ma game la plus pique  ce jour, je ne sais toujours pas comment j'ai pu survire... Je souponne que Elspopo a pas eu de bol au tirage (pas d'arme en dehors de son premier munster).

----------


## ElSpopo

Oui, face  ton prtre, j'attendais dsesprment les 2 ou 3 dgts qu'il me manquait  chaque tour, mes deux championne en vrais argent et mon autre rgiment ne sont jamais sortit

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 5 : Teredor vs Alvaten --> Victoire de Teredor (2-1)

Game 1 : Hunt (Alvaten) - Pretre (Teredor) : Sortie misrable de mon cot, Alvaten s'installe, je subis donc victoire d'Alvaten sans surprise.

Game 2 : Warrior (Alvaten) - Pretre le retour (Teredor) : Blindage incssant du cot d'Alvaten  :;):  Bonne sortie des deux cots, partie srre, aprs avoir chacun us beaucoup de lgendaires (Sylvanas, Dr boom, Ysera, Justicire...) je persiste et parviens a gagner la game.

Game 3 : Druide (Alvaten) - Hunt (Teredor) : Trs bonne sortie de mon cot, le druide double combo ne bnficie pas de cette chance, malgr une trs bonne rsistance, il me concde la victoire..

J'en retiendrai un round trs fun avec les deux dernires games trs tendu malgr tout, surtout la deuxime. Il m'a bien mit la pression j'tais vraiment pas sur de moi a la fin. Parties trs intressante, merci a toi Alvaten  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou  toi 




> je subis donc victoire d'Alvaten sans surprise.


Ouais enfin j'ai fini  6pv c'tait pas si tranch que a  ::P:

----------


## Teredor

Je perds pas la main tant que j'y suis ! Mdr 

Rsultats du round 6 : Teredor vs Spopo --> Victoire de Spopo (0-2)

Game 1 : Mage (Spopo) vs Pretre (Teredor) = La qualit indniable du deck mage mca, je prends cher du debut a la fin puis je succombe ^^ (24 a -2)

Game 2 : Paladin (Spopo) vs Mage (Teredor) = Un match un peu plus long mais toujours domin par Spopo avec son palouf, le choix du mage n'a pas t trs judicieux, je ne suis pas aid par le tirage donc je subit une deuxime dfaite (22 a 0) :'(

La c'tait plutot rapide, une petite dmo en mca et paladin ^^

----------


## Teredor

> Bien jou  toi 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais enfin j'ai fini  6pv c'tait pas si tranch que a


Tant que a ?? Mdr je pensais pas, on aurait du record ^^

----------


## ElSpopo

> Je perds pas la main tant que j'y suis ! Mdr 
> 
> Rsultats du round 6 : Teredor vs Spopo --> Victoire de Spopo (0-2)
> 
> Game 1 : Mage (Spopo) vs Pretre (Teredor) = La qualit indniable du deck mage mca, je prends cher du debut a la fin puis je succombe ^^ (24 a -2)
> 
> Game 2 : Paladin (Spopo) vs Mage (Teredor) = Un match un peu plus long mais toujours domin par Spopo avec son palouf, le choix du mage n'a pas t trs judicieux, je ne suis pas aid par le tirage donc je subit une deuxime dfaite (22 a 0) :'(
> 
> La c'tait plutot rapide, une petite dmo en mca et paladin ^^


Pour ceux que a intresse, j'ai uplod le record sur youtube :

----------


## LawNasK

@Teredor depuis quand tu gagnes toi :o ? #taunt

@TousLesAutres j'essayerai de me connecter ce week-end. Si vous voulez-jouer, n'hsitez pas  me MP sur Battle.net

----------


## Rayek

Si vous voulez filmer vos parties avec un logiciel gratuit je vous conseil Overworlf. Je l'ai test avec Hearthstone et il tourne plutt bien.

----------


## Zirak

> Si vous voulez filmer vos parties avec un logiciel gratuit je vous conseil Overworlf. Je l'ai test avec Hearthstone et il tourne plutt bien.


Cela ne fait que filmer ou cela permet aussi de Stream ?

Niveau rglage c'est comment ? Car niveau logiciel de Stream / capture, j'ai test OBS, mais pour faire apparaitre HDT et tout, cela n'a pas t trs intuitif  ::D:

----------


## Rayek

Je pense que cela permet de stream vu qu'il y a flopp de plugin Twitch pour le logiciel mais je n'ai pas test. (Pour stream j'utilise OBS et pour filmer j'ai Fraps et Action!)

----------


## LawNasK

> Si vous voulez filmer vos parties avec un logiciel gratuit je vous conseil Overworlf. Je l'ai test avec Hearthstone et il tourne plutt bien.


Je valide overwolf, c'est plutt sympa  ::): 




> Car niveau logiciel de Stream / capture, j'ai test OBS, mais pour faire apparaitre HDT et tout, cela n'a pas t trs intuitif


Pour Stream, tu as en gros Xsplit (payant pour faire des "vrais" trucs) et OBS. Xsplit est le meilleur, OBS tourne pas mal, et le reste est clairement en dessous.
Pour OBS, il suffit de faire une capture d'cran et non pas de fentre pour faire apparatre HDT.
Je ne sais pas si HDT possde une fentre propre, mais si oui, tu peux aussi superposer les deux fentres (tu peux rgler les priorits de plan dans la 2d liste, celle qui est au milieu : le plus haut est affich au premier plan)




> Je pense que cela permet de stream vu qu'il y a flopp de plugin Twitch pour le logiciel mais je n'ai pas test. (Pour stream j'utilise OBS et pour filmer j'ai Fraps et Action!)


Fraps et Action!, je dconseille pour ma part. La gestion des ressource est calamiteuse, et les deux outils manquent d'options pourtant assez importantes.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour Stream, tu as en gros Xsplit (payant pour faire des "vrais" trucs) et OBS. Xsplit est le meilleur, OBS tourne pas mal, et le reste est clairement en dessous.
> Pour OBS, il suffit de faire une capture d'cran et non pas de fentre pour faire apparatre HDT.
> Je ne sais pas si HDT possde une fentre propre, mais si oui, tu peux aussi superposer les deux fentres (tu peux rgler les priorits de plan dans la 2d liste, celle qui est au milieu : le plus haut est affich au premier plan)


Pour OBS, je ne sais plus laquelle des deux manips j'ai fait, mais oui, j'ai fini par y arriver. Mais j'ai du chercher un peu.

En fait au dpart j'avais fait une premire scne en capturant direct HS, mais il ne capturait que a, peu importe si je rglais HDT comme visible que sous HS ou tout le temps. Du coup j'avais voulu mettre une 2me scne pour HDT, mais entre les rglages d'OBS et de HDT, y'a un truc que j'avais du mal faire, du coup sur les vidos, j'avais 2 fois HDT.  ::aie:: 

Puis finalement, j'ai du retomber sur la 1re de tes solutions, et j'ai russi  obtenir le bon truc.

Par contre il faut que je me penche un peu sur les rglages vidos, car je n'ai pas fait de Stream avec encore, juste des essais d'enregistrement, mais je ne trouvais pas la qualit terrible, comme si il y avait un effet de flou, un peu comme sur la vido d'ElSpopo, c'est pas net net.


Et pour Xsplit, cela aurait t une licence dfinitive, je ne dis pas, mais payer tous les mois pour la version complte, bof bof, par contre j'avoue que du coup, je n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer la version gratuite.

----------


## LawNasK

> Par contre il faut que je me penche un peu sur les rglages vidos, car je n'ai pas fait de Stream avec encore, juste des essais d'enregistrement, mais je ne trouvais pas la qualit terrible, comme si il y avait un effet de flou, un peu comme sur la vido d'ElSpopo, c'est pas net net.


Les options vido, c'est en gnral assez dlicat. Tu peux te permettre les mthodes "de bourrin" si tu as un ordi (trs) puissant, mais c'est pas facile de rgler correctement tout a en "harmonie" avec ton ordinateur (et a change  tous les jeux, en gros).




> Et pour Xsplit, cela aurait t une licence dfinitive, je ne dis pas, mais payer tous les mois pour la version complte, bof bof, par contre j'avoue que du coup, je n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer la version gratuite.


La version gratuite est ultra limite  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Les options vido, c'est en gnral assez dlicat. Tu peux te permettre les mthodes "de bourrin" si tu as un ordi (trs) puissant, mais c'est pas facile de rgler correctement tout a en "harmonie" avec ton ordinateur (et a change  tous les jeux, en gros).


Bah je ne cherche pas non plus  avoir de la ultra HD, mais au moins un truc regardable sans avoir l'impression de mater un film des annes 80 sur une VHS...  ::ptdr:: 





> La version gratuite est ultra limite


Eh bien comme a je suis fix, pas besoin de perdre mon temps pour rien  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> Bah je ne cherche pas non plus  avoir de la ultra HD, mais au moins un truc regardable sans avoir l'impression de mater un film des annes 80 sur une VHS...


J'ai un ami qui avait crit un tuto il y a quelques annes. Je vais essayer de le retrouver.




> Eh bien comme a je suis fix, pas besoin de perdre mon temps pour rien


Ils ne proposent pas un mois gratuit ? Sinon, dans le humble bundle, il y a des avo xSplit de temps en temps. Je ne sais pas si il y a moyen de couvrir toute une anne comme a, par contre.

----------


## Teredor

> @Teredor depuis quand tu gagnes toi :o ? #taunt
> 
> @TousLesAutres j'essayerai de me connecter ce week-end. Si vous voulez-jouer, n'hsitez pas  me MP sur Battle.net


Je pense que tu as sous estimer mon niveau Lawnask ! Mdr pour le moment 3 dfaites et 2 victoire.. C'est mitig.. ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Je pense que tu as sous estimer mon niveau Lawnask !


Surestim  :;): , Law*N*as*K*




> Mdr pour le moment 3 dfaites et 2 victoire.. C'est mitig.. ^^


Joue mieux !

----------


## Teredor

> Surestim , Law*N*as*K*
> 
> Tant que tu me diras que je joue mal, je ferais des fautes  ton BT ! Mdr Lonask ! 😂 
> 
> Joue mieux !

----------


## Zirak

> Joue mieux !


C'est pas trs gentiment dit, mais effectivement, il y a 2/3 fois dans la vido de ElSpopo o j'ai remarqu que tu ne jouais pas tes cartes dans le bon ordre (mme si cela n'aurait pas forcment chang le rsultat final, je n'en sais rien).

----------


## Rayek

> Je valide overwolf, c'est plutt sympa 
> Fraps et Action!, je dconseille pour ma part. La gestion des ressource est calamiteuse, et les deux outils manquent d'options pourtant assez importantes.


Action! est le seul qui arrive  me faire des vidos correctes pour StoneHearth (Non je n'ai pas invers les mots ^^)
Fraps est largement suffisant pour faire du Hearthstone.

----------


## ElSpopo

J'ai pas t chercher loin pour record la vido.
J'ai utilis le logiciel par dfaut intgr dans windows 10 (accessible via la touche windows +G).
j'ai obtenu un fichier de plus de 1giga pour 18 minutes de vidos que j'ai compress via VLC en choisissant le profil de compression youtube SD  ce qui m'a sortit un fichier de 120 mga que j'ai uplod

----------


## Zirak

Round 3 : Alvaten vs Zirak.

Match trs expditif, trs mauvais match-up pour Alvaten dans les deux manches, surement la partie la moins serre jusqu' prsent.

Game 1 : Chasseur (Alvaten) vs Guerrier (moi).

Chasseur aggro vs guerrier contrle, en plus j'ai une sortie pas si mal (mais de dpart : 2 fabricantes + 1 Morsure  ::D: ). Je ne descend pas en dessous de 25 pv, Alvaten concde tour 9 ou 10.

1-0 pour moi.


Game 2 : Druide (Alvaten) vs Dmoniste (moi).

On se contrle plus ou moins l'un l'autre les 5 premiers tours, puis un Reno arrive chez moi tour 6, et j'arrive  prendre le contrle du board. Alvaten est oblig de jouer sa premire combo en mode dfensif, mais fini par concder  1 tour de la mort (avec un missplay de ma part, j'aurais pu le tuer avant).

2-0 pour moi.

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 3 : Teredor vs Barsy --> Victoire de Teredor 2-0

Game 1 : Pretre (Teredor) - Chaman (Barsy) : Victoire du pretre dragon.
Game 2 : Hunt (Teredor) - Chaman (Barsy) : Victoire du chasseur avec plus de difficults, je pense avoir gagn sur un coup de chance et un tirage de merde de mon adversaire..

----------


## Gooby

Gooby contre Alvaten: victoire 2-1 pour Gooby

Premire partie: Alvaten Hunt contre Gooby War
Victoire 18-0 pour Gooby
War control contre Hunt mid range, il ne m'a pas inflig suffisament de dgats pour m'inquiter en early, donc a s'est plutt bien goupill pour moi en late game.

2me partie: Alvaten mage contre Gooby rogue
Victoire Alvaten 16-0
Mage mid range contre rogue meule. Je commence pas bien la partie, mais j'ai un regain de vitalit en mid game qui me fait prendre un peu le contrle de la game. Malheureusement un Antonidas bien tomb que je n'arrive pas du tout  grer va compltement me dtruire.

3me partie: Gooby pala rno contre Alvaten War contrle.
Victoire Gooby 30-30
Alvaten qui domine plutt la partie 95% du temps, jusque mon Rno  2hp avec un KT sur Board 16/18 avec 0 exec restant en face. C'est la PLS automatique d'Alvaten qui tombe  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou, encore 3 games assez serre au final 

Je vais arrter de jouer mon chasseur si  chaque fois vous alignez un war contrle contre  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Zirak vs Kropernic

Game 1 : Druide (moi) vs Guerrier (Kropernic)

Je joue pour la 1re fois un deck druide double combo silence, j'ai une bonne sortie, et Kropernic fait une sortie plutt faible. 30-9 pour moi.

Game 2 : Dmo miroir.

Je joue un contrle Reno, vs Handlock, mais mme Reno ne suffira pas, je prends trs cher. 21-0 pour Kropernic.

Game 3 : Prtre (moi) vs Dmoniste (Kropernic)

Cette fois le dmoniste ne passera pas, j'arrive  contrler plus ou moins tout le long, et malgr un Mal'Ganis pour essayer de survivre, mon prtre contrle aura raison de lui. 26 - -1 pour moi.

Rsultat : 2-1 pour moi.

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS LawNasK 

Partie 1 : Chasseur VS Chaman - Agro contre agro, malheureusement ma sortie est assez bonne ce qui oblige LawNasK  gr mon board avec ses sorts et n'a rapidement plus de main. Je gagne assez rapidement (tour 6 ou 7)
Partie 2 : Voleur VS Prtre - Meule contre contrle - LawNasK joue un deck maison trs original  base de forme d'ombre. Partie assez fun, un moment je me retrouve avec 8 healbots sur 16 cartes dans mon deck mais LawNasK l'emporte car je n'arrive pas  grer ses cratures 
Partie 3  : Druide VS Prtre - Double combo contre le mme deck - Je connais le deck, d'habitude le matchup prtre est pas simple mais je sais qu'avec la forme d'ombre il aura moins de soin. J'attend la combo et je finis par l'emporter. 

Victoire 2-1 de moi mme

----------


## shadowmoon

Salute !

Je suis de retour aprs une importante chute en ski jeudi dernier. Mes poignets sont encore un peu douloureux, mais je devrai tre compltement oprationnel sous peu.

Je serai disponible pour enchaner mes matches samedi entre 14h et 16h30, puis le soir  partir de 21h, et dimanche aussi entre 14h et 16h30.

@+

----------


## Nhaps

Moi le ski je me limite  SSX comme a je risque pas grand chose.

----------


## Zirak

> Salute !
> 
> Je suis de retour aprs une importante chute en ski jeudi dernier. Mes poignets sont encore un peu douloureux, mais je devrai tre compltement oprationnel sous peu.
> 
> Je serai disponible pour enchaner mes matches samedi entre 14h et 16h30, puis le soir  partir de 21h, et dimanche aussi entre 14h et 16h30.
> 
> @+


Eh bah, bon rtablissement ! 

Et rdv ce week-end alors.  :;):

----------


## Wingelin

GPPro VS Wingelin (tour 5)


Match 1

Paladin VS Prtre -> 15-15  victoire Wingelin (abandon). 

Malgr un petit rebondissement en mid-game (dchiqueteur pilot -> auspice funbre) et un beau remplissage de board de mon adversaire, ce dernier n'arrive pas  surmonter les nombreux outils de mon Reno Priest. Abandon alors qu'il est en top deck et que j'ai une 4/5, un drake azur et un autre truc sur le board (ainsi que 3 cartes en main).


Match 2

Chasseur VS Paladin -> -1 - 15 victoire Wingelin. 

Partie rapide (termine tour 7), hunt face (je crois ?) contre paladin zoo. Malgr un early pas dgeu du hunt (gnome lpreux, mad scientist...) je prends vite l'avantage grce au rgiment et  un aldor bien senti.


Rsultat final : victoire 2-0 de Wingelin.

----------


## GPPro

Deux games o j'ai vraiment le sentiment d'avoir la poisse... Juste un exemple, dans la game 1 il me reste 7-8 cartes dans mon deck dont 2 challengers... Dans la game 2 la sortie du pala aggro est vraiment trop forte.

----------


## Wingelin

Lady VS Wingelin (tour 3)


Match 1

Mage VS Prtre -> -1 - 7 victoire Wingelin.

Partie assez serre qui aurait pu plus mal finir pour moi. Beau contrle de board de Lady sur la premire moiti de game et beaux cleans par la suite. Le score est pas si large et sans une nova sacre dope (+2 magie grce  un choix de Velen et un drake azur) qui m'a permis un beau clean, je pense que l'issue de la game aurait pu tre diffrente. 


Match 2

Voleur VS Dmoniste -> 0 - 8 

Encore une fois c'est pas pass loin, une jolie arme 7/4 mise au tour 7 m'a mchamment menac. Un top deck du protecteur m'a sauv les miches une premire fois, puis Jaraxxus  pris la relve alors que je n'tais plus qu'a 7 pvs et directement menac par un lthal. Et tout a malgr un dmarrage assez malchanceux de Lady (pas de crature avant le tour 3).


Rsultat final : 2-0 pour Wingelin. J'avoue avoir un peu l'impression d'avoir vol le match (mme si je pense qu'au final c'est surtout la diffrence de collection qui m'a permis de l'emporter, ce qui n'a rien de glorieux). et je tiens  fliciter Lady pour deux parties trs agrables et beaucoup plus serres que l'on aurait pu croire sur papier :-)

----------


## Wingelin

> Deux games o j'ai vraiment le sentiment d'avoir la poisse... Juste un exemple, dans la game 1 il me reste 7-8 cartes dans mon deck dont 2 challengers... Dans la game 2 la sortie du pala aggro est vraiment trop forte.


J'avoue que t'as pas eu de sorties fantastiques mais si a peut te consoler j'avais le chasseur de gros gibier et un enfouir qui attendaient bien sagement un challenger/Dr.Boom/Tirion donc n'aie pas trop de regrets sur celle-l :-)

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS Barsy :

Game 1 :
Voleur VS Voleur - Meule contre agro : Le deck de Barsy est vraiment agressif. Il gagne malgr mes deux seigneurs de la mort et deux crache vase ! 

Game 2 :
Guerrier VS Chaman - Contrle contre mid-range : Barsy n'arrive pas  me faire suffisamment de dgt et j'installe mon jeu et remporte la partie sans trop de problmes

Game 3 :
Prtre VS Dmo - Dragon contre Rno - Je met Barsy  deux PV quand Rno sort. Je n'ai plus de carte en main alors que lui 4, malheureusement son deck manque un peu de punch et on va jusqu' la fatigue. Je finit par l'emporter.

Victoire Alvaten 2-1

----------


## Lady

> Rsultat final : 2-0 pour Wingelin. J'avoue avoir un peu l'impression d'avoir vol le match (mme si je pense qu'au final c'est surtout la diffrence de collection qui m'a permis de l'emporter, ce qui n'a rien de glorieux). et je tiens  fliciter Lady pour deux parties trs agrables et beaucoup plus serres que l'on aurait pu croire sur papier :-)


 ::oops:: 

L'avantage de ma main de dpart avec le voleur c'est qu'au moins aprs j'ai pu contrle et faire mon arme 7/4 puisque j'avais quasiment tous mes sorts en main ... Mais j'avoue que voir arriver seulement au tour 3 mon premier mob alors que mon deck est plutt aggro et en plus la clerc du soleil bris donc un cri de guerre +1/+1 qui va dans l'eau ...  ::calim2::  ...

----------


## Barsy

Je suis trs content de mon voleur. Il a part contre un gros dfaut, c'est que si je n'arrive pas  descendre l'adversaire  0 (il m'arrive parfois de le laisser  un ou deux points de vie) et que j'ai puis ma main, je perds. Il me manque juste un Lerooy pour qu'il soit parfait.

Mon deck Chaman, c'est une vrai dception. C'tait un bon deck et puis j'ai apport des modifications pour tenter de corriger les dfauts et depuis c'est devenu un deck moyen et je n'arrive plus  lui faire retrouver son niveau d'avant.

Le Reno, c'est un deck d'essai. J'en ai marre de tomber que contre des dmo Reno, je voulais faire le mien. Mais il me manque trop de cartes rares pour qu'il soit bon. J'ai rien pour achever, alors je contrle jusqu' finir au bout de mes cartes et mourrir...

----------


## Nhaps

> Je suis trs content de mon voleur. Il a part contre un gros dfaut, c'est que si* je n'arrive pas  descendre l'adversaire  0* (il m'arrive parfois de le laisser  un ou deux points de vie) et que j'ai puis ma main, *je perds*.


Heu oui normal ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> Le Reno, c'est un deck d'essai. J'en ai marre de tomber que contre des dmo Reno, je voulais faire le mien. Mais il me manque trop de cartes rares pour qu'il soit bon. J'ai rien pour achever, alors je contrle jusqu' finir au bout de mes cartes et mourrir...


Moi je suis en train de tester un chasseur Reno.  C'est assez marrant.  Mais j'hsite  mettre le murloc qui change le pouvoir pour avoir qqch de plus contrle mais en mme temps, 2 dgats, a mets la pression aussi.

----------


## LawNasK

> Partie 2 : Voleur VS Prtre - Meule contre contrle - LawNasK joue un deck maison trs original  base de forme d'ombre. Partie assez fun, un moment je me retrouve avec 8 healbots sur 16 cartes dans mon deck mais LawNasK l'emporte car je n'arrive pas  grer ses cratures


C'tait assez drle en effet (pire que Reno Jackson !  ::mrgreen:: )

Rien  rajouter, mis  part qu'un BO3 qui ne fini pas sur "j'ai eu une bonne sortie et pas lui", c'est vraiment cool  ::D: 

Bravo  :;):

----------


## Gooby

> Moi je suis en train de tester un chasseur Reno.  C'est assez marrant.  Mais j'hsite  mettre le murloc qui change le pouvoir pour avoir qqch de plus contrle mais en mme temps, 2 dgats, a mets la pression aussi.


Bah tu peux ajouter le murloc oui, ensuite, selon la situation dans la game, rien ne t'oblige  le poser. Cela te laisse juste l'opportunit de switcher selon la tournure de la game.

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 7 : Teredor vs HxCore --> Victoire de Teredor 2-1

Match 1 : Pretre (Teredor) vs Mage (HxCore) : Bonne sortie je pense du cot de HxCore, j'ai mal gr mon jeu (je balance un bombe de lumire alors qu'il a un contresort  ::calim2:: ) et donc victoire du Mage.

Match 2 : Pretre (Teredor) vs Warrior (HxCore) : Partie trs fun ! Je me suis fendu la gueule perso avec un dfil de lgendaire des deux cots en late game, c'tait plutot pas mal, mais je parviens finalement a vaincre mon coriace adversaire grace au confesseur d'argent, qu'il ne peut pas dtruire et qui m'invoque des trucs sympa  ::): 

Match 3 : Hunt (Teredor) vs Warrior (HxCore) : Un peu moins amusante celle la, un peu serrer a un moment mais je pense que mon adversaire n'a pas eu une sortie formidable et je gagne la partie avec le Hunt relou.. (En partie grace aux secrets chiant du Chasseur)

En meme temps, HxCore pourrait tu me passer ta deck liste du guerrier que tu as utilis ? Je trouve ce deck vraiment sympa, il est solide !

----------


## Zirak

> En meme temps, HxCore pourrait tu me passer ta deck liste du guerrier que tu as utilis ? Je trouve ce deck vraiment sympa, il est solide !


Je lui transmettrai (ou demandes lui ig) car avec ses histoires de dmnagement et du fait qu'il ne recevait pas le mail de confirmation, je ne suis pas sr qu'il soit inscrit sur le site encore...

----------


## Teredor

> Je lui transmettrai (ou demandes lui ig) car avec ses histoires de dmnagement et du fait qu'il ne recevait pas le mail de confirmation, je ne suis pas sr qu'il soit inscrit sur le site encore...


D'accord, merci ☺ Sinon je lui demanderai via Battle.net si je le revois connect ☺

----------


## Wingelin

HxCore VS Wingelin (tour 2)

Match 1

Mage VS Paladin -> 0 / 8, victoire Wingelin 

Belle sortie de HxCore (double Wyrm tour 1 grce  la pice) qui me met en difficult rapidement. Je stabilise vers le tour 5 grce  quelques secrets mais y laisse une bonne moiti de mes pvs. La suite se jouera  coups de Dr.Boom et Antonidas contre une multitude de cratures de mon ct. Je termine de justesse grce  une bndiction des rois me permettant de le mettre  0 pile avant de prendre deux boules de feu...


Match 2

Chasseur VS Prtre -> 20 - 0, victoire HxCore

Je pense tre bien parti au dbut puisque je me dbarrasse facilement des petits serviteurs. Malheureusement  partir du tour 6 je vois sortir une foule de grosses cratures (Savane, Chien du magma, Boom, Gahzrilla et finalement Horreb) et malgru n bel effort je n'arrive pas  tout repousser. 


Match 3

Mage VS Guerrier ->  0 - 7(+6), victoire Wingelin

norme partie ! Engagement un peu lent (pas de crature avant le tour 3), je me sens en confiance avec mon armure et mes armes en main. C'tait sans compter sur un T5 Antonidas (via portail instable) + pice + claire de givre. Heureusement un heurtoir/Excution l'a empcher de svir plus longtemps, mais savoir que mon adversaire  potentiellement 4 fireballs me met une grosse pression. La suite est assez violente entre les patates qu'il m'envoie avec ses sorts amliors par l'attise flamme et l'armure que je me rajoute par tous les moyens possible. J'en arrive  devoir faire un heurtoir sur mon Dr.Boom pour piocher et esprer me mettre de l'armure alors que je ne suis plus qu' 7 de vie au tour 10 (bingo, je choppe la Vierge Guerrire). Finalement, ce Dr.Boom aid de Groomash portera le coup fatal  mon adversaire  court de munitions.


Rsultat final : 2-1 pour Wingelin aprs 3 matchs varis et quilibrs.

----------


## Lady

Round 8 Teredor VS Lady

Pas de suspens je me suis fait roule dessus !!

round 1 Prtre Dragon vs Mage : En plus de la diffrence de deck une pioche bien pourrie nous amne  un 22 - 0 pour Teredor.

round 2 Chasseur - voleur : pas beaucoup mieux je ne peux pas faire grand chose 13 - 0

----------


## LawNasK

Round 10 : shadowmoon(FuRinKaZan) vs LawNasK

Game 1 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs Dmoniste (shadowmoon) : Mon deck tourne assez bien, contrairement au sien qui dcide de ne lui sortir que des cartes inadaptes  la situation. Victoire de LawNasK (28 - 1)

Game 2 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs Guerrier (shadowmoon) : Je me fais littralement craser par le deck Guerrier de shadowmoon, et je ne sais pas comment ragir. Victoire totale de shadowmoon (28 - 7).

Game 3 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs Voleur (shadowmoon) : shadowmoon me sort un deck voleur meca qui met mon deck contrle assez au fond. Je fini par remonter petit  petit quand il me reste 4 PV, et fini par gagner, non sans mal. Victoire de LawNasK (12 - 2).

Bien jou shadowmoon  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

N'hsitez pas  venir vers moi pour faire les matches hein ^^

----------


## Rayek

Idem, je suis dispo de 20h  22h tous les soirs de la semaine en gnral

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour,

Concernant mon deck guerrier, je l'avais cr quelques heures plus tt et  test avec 3 / 4 matchs hors ranking, et j'ai aussi eu la chance d'avoir le meilleur dpart et d'excellents tirages ensuite.

Pour mon deck voleur, j'ai pas eu de chance au tirage et j'ai pioch mon finisher un tour trop tard. Entre temps LawNasK a russi  tuer suffisamment de mes cratures pour mempcher de le poser et je n'avais plus de quoi contenir sa contre-attaque.

Actuellement, je suis dispo le soir  partir de 21h (sauf demain, mardi), donc venez me dfier.

----------


## GPPro

Teredor - GPPro, 0 - 2

Huntard contre Dragon priest 13-0 (GPPro) Teredor pas chanceux au tirage et contre huntard a pardonne pas. Sortie correcte de mon cot mais pas l'orgie non plus  ::D: 

Warrior control - Warrior control !!! Le bon matchup qui fait plaisir. GPPro (full vie) J'ai Elise dans mon deck qui fait un peu la diff et Alextrasa qui dans le matchup assure 15 pts de dgats (car on est full vie en endgame). J'ai pas de brawl (deck de pauvre) et dans le matchup c'est un avantage (ce sont des cartes mortes vu les boards)... A noter un Boom malchanceux pour Teredor qui pop sur un de mes deathlords mais je pense pas que a change fondamentalement la game.

----------


## Teredor

> Teredor - GPPro, 0 - 2
> 
> Huntard contre Dragon priest 13-0 (GPPro) Teredor pas chanceux au tirage et contre huntard a pardonne pas. Sortie correcte de mon cot mais pas l'orgie non plus 
> 
> Warrior control - Warrior control !!! Le bon matchup qui fait plaisir. GPPro (full vie) J'ai Elise dans mon deck qui fait un peu la diff et Alextrasa qui dans le matchup assure 15 pts de dgats (car on est full vie en endgame). J'ai pas de brawl (deck de pauvre) et dans le matchup c'est un avantage (ce sont des cartes mortes vu les boards)... A noter un Boom malchanceux pour Teredor qui pop sur un de mes deathlords mais je pense pas que a change fondamentalement la game.


En effet la deuxime game tait vraiment sympa !  ::):  Je pense que le singe dor mais dfinitivement fin a mes esprance en plus de l'apparition pas du tout calcul d'Alextraza qui me fait mal.. Mais bon j'tais completement en manque de munitions.. Effectivement le coup du Boom qui pop a cause du seigneur a m'a fait rag pour le Ro'Boom mais c'est la vie et en plus Ysera tait ma dernire carte du deck, a craint ! Mdr

Belle victoire de GpPro  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

ElSpopo 1 - 2 Nhaps

Premiere game  Mage mca - Hunt controle.

Le jeu de spopo prend de vitesse le mien, je n'arrive pas  tout controle je me fais manger petit  petit (12-0)

Deuxieme game Pala - Pala secret

J'ai du mal  finir la game mais au final ca passe  ::):  (0-29)

Troisieme game chaman - Pala murloc

J'ai eu trs peur au dbut, heuresement que j'avais mes murlocs 2-1 charge pour controler le dbut de game de Elspopo. Je controle, et l'OTK arrive.
Troisime match tendu.


Victoire de Nhaps (2-1)

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten contre Lady

Match 1 :
Chasseur VS Voleur : Je sort mon chasseur Rno mont ce week-end, malheureusement le deck de Lady souffre visiblement de sa collection de carte plus faible et je gagne assez facilement en ayant perdu moins de 10pv

Match 2 :
Prtre VS Mage : Je joue un deck super contrle mais Lady prend mes pv petit  petit. Deux chocs de flammes  peu d'intervalle me m'empchent de prendre le contrle du board et je finit par perdre la partie

Match 3 :
Guerrier VS Voleur : Connaissant son deck je sais que c'est presque gagn pour moi. Lady s'incline non sans luter. 

Victoire d'Alvaten 2-1 

Lady  clairement souffert de la diffrence de collection. 
Je trouve qu'elle  aussi jou trop agressif en allant trs souvent face alors qu'un trade aurai t beaucoup plus conseill. Par exemple alors que j'ai un acolyte et elle une lame d'assassin elle choisit de ne pas le tarder ce qui me permet de piocher 3x ensuite en tradant avec ses 1/1.

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS HXCore

Match 1 :
Guerrier VS Mage : Contrle contre attise-flamme : Nos deck respectifs sortent bien, malheureusement je n'ai rien pour grer ses attise-flamme quand ils sortent ce qui permet a HXCore de remporter la partie.

Match 2 :
Druide VS Chasseur : double combo contre agro : J'ai un bonne sortie, deux gardiens du bosquet puis un ancien de la guerre me donnent un contrle du board quasiment total. Ma combo sort tour 10 et je gagne la partie.

Match 3 : 
Chasseur VS Chasseur : mid-range contre agro : Sortie agressive d'HXCore avec un gnome lpreux et une tisseuse. Je contre avec une rampante. Il suit avec un sergent grossier et va face. Je pose un jongleur de couteaux et nettoie sont board avec un peu de chance sur les repops qui dclenchent les couteaux. HXCore n'arrive pas  remonter et je m'impose finalement.

Victoire d'Alvaten 2-1

----------


## ElSpopo

Amaras contre Spopo

premier match : miroir de mage mca
assez tendu au dbut, Amaras finit par prendre le bord, je suis oblig d'utiliser mes sorts pour grer notamment un dr boom et Amaras finit par l'emporter


deuxime match : druide( Amaras) Paladin (Spopo)
assez tendu aussi au dbut jusqu' que je clean le bord et pose Ysera qui fera le travail en me donnant des veils d'ysera qui permettront de controler le bord et d'achever Amaras

troisime match :  Dmoniste (Amaras) Chaman mca (Spopo)
Un match expdi, je fais une grosse sortie, Amaras n'a rien pour la contrler en face, fin du match tour 5 ou 6  30 - -1

rsultat : 2-1 pour ElSpopo

----------


## Alvaten

Trs bonne soire pour moi

Alvaten contre Spopo

Match 1 :
Guerrier VS Chaman : Contrle contre Mecha. Le deck de Spopo est assez original, je n'arrive pas  prendre le contrle et il remporte la game avec encore 30pv

Match 2 :
Druide VS Paladin : Mon deck double combo sort bien avec une double innervation en main de base. La double ombre de nax fait mal et je l'emporte sans utiliser la combo alors que je suis  15pv

Match 3 :
Demo VS Mage : Handlock contre Mecha. La partie est assez tendue, je sort un gant de lave que je taunifie et qu'il a du mal  grer. J'enchaine un Dr. Boum et un Ragna qui me permettent de l'emporter. Je passe pas loin de la mort avec mes 5pv, une boule de feu et j'tait mort.

Victoire d'Alvaten 2-1

----------


## LawNasK

Je sais plus si je l'ai dj dit mais j'ai perdu contre HxCore 2-0. je poste le rsum des matchs plus tard  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais plus si je l'ai dj dit mais j'ai perdu contre HxCore 2-0. je poste le rsum des matchs plus tard


Je mettrais  jour votre match quand tu auras le temps de faire le rsum.

Sinon tous les autres ont t mis  jour.

@Alvaten : GG pour ta srie d'hier.

Edit: je suis en cong une dizaine de jours  partir de ce soir, donc vous devriez me voir un peu plus connect dans les jours  venir (sauf ce soir), n'hsitez pas  venir me demander pour les matchs (mme si je suis sur Battlenet et pas directement sur HS).

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 9 : Teredor vs Shadowmoon (FuRinKaZan) --> Victoire de Teredor 2-0

J'ai pas grand chose a dire sur ces 2 matchs a part que j'ai eu deux dparts parfaits avec le pretre drake et le hunt.. Mon adversaire n'a pas bnfici de bons tirages, il tait donc difficile de faire quelque chose :/ 

Match 1 : Pretre vs Warrior
Match 2 : Hunt vs Dmo

----------


## LawNasK

LawNasK vs HxCore (round 10, je crois)

Game 1 : Prtre vs Mage : trs bonne sortie de son cot, je ne peut rien faire.
Game 2 : Prtre vs Chasseur : suite  un match assez serr, HxCore parvient  s'imposer. (4 PV  -2)

Dfaite 2-0 pour moi, GG HxCore

----------


## Wingelin

Kropernic VS Wingelin (tour 8)

Match 1

Dmoniste VS Paladin -> 18 / -1, victoire Kropernic

Jolie sortie des deux cts mais je me fais rapidement laminer en mid-game grce  un gant des mers incontrl...


Match 2

Dmoniste VS Prtre -> -1 / 25, victoire Wingelin

Match exceptionnel avec moults poneys des deux cts (4 pour lui et 2 pour moi  partir du tour 8) ! Il me sort pas mal des combos du deck qui se retrouvent vachement diminus par le fait que j'ai mes propres poneys (et par les cartes du prtre en gnral)  J'ai rarement autant ri pendant une partie !


Match 3

Dmoniste VS Guerrier -> -1 / 21(+11), victoire Wingelin

Le retour des poneys contre un guerrier contrle. Encore un match de fou, toutes nos cartes y sont passes.  noter que la baston est trs utile contre les poneys :-) 


Rsultat : 2-1 pour Wingelin. J'ai ador le deck poney de mon adversaire qui, s'il est sans doute moins efficace, est le plus fun que j'aie pu voir jusqu' prsent. Il manque un peu de jus contre les gros decks contrle que j'ai sorti mais ses combos sont imprvisibles et trs marrants, je pense l'essayer prochainement :-)

----------


## Gooby

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai pris un peu de retard sur mes matchs, a fait quelques semaines que je suis vraiment charg, je trouve absolument le temps pour rien. Mais bonne nouvelle, a devrait aller un peu mieux maintenant, au moins jusqu'au 15 avril. Donc je serai sur bnet la plupart des soirs, hsitez pas  venir me voir pour jouer nos matchs !! 

A bientt

----------


## Kropernic

> Kropernic VS Wingelin (tour 8)
> 
> Match 1
> 
> Dmoniste VS Paladin -> 18 / -1, victoire Kropernic
> 
> Jolie sortie des deux cts mais je me fais rapidement laminer en mid-game grce  un gant des mers incontrl...
> 
> 
> ...


Ce qui m'aura fait le plus rire, c'est la plaie funeste qui m'invoque un poney supplmentaire.
N'empche, j'aurai quand mme pas mal rsist.  Je commence  me demander si y aurait pas moyen de faire quelque chose de viable de ce deck en retirant un ou deux combos improbables.

----------


## Rayek

Je rappel que je suis dispo de 20h  22h tous les jours (mme si je ne suis pas co  hearthstone) pour les matchs, donc n'hsitez pas.

Si vous ne voulez pas que je mette tous de suite la vido aprs les match pour pas spoil vos deck dites le je mettrais en ligne aprs les premires phases.

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten contre Rayek 

Match 1 :
War contre Mage : Contrle contre Rno : Partie trs longue, un moment je suis  78pv (30 + 48armures) on va  la fatigue et Rayek l'emporte (il me sort 3x Rno et au moins 2x Ysera ce cochon  ::mouarf:: )

Match 2 :
Druide contre Paladin : Double combo contre Secret mid range : Je vais une bonne sortie, Rayek aussi. Il l'emporte sans trop de difficult sur un double gardien des secrets suivi d'un Tyrion.

Victoire 2-0 de Rayek

----------


## Rayek

Et hop la vido qui va bien  ::):

----------


## Lady

Juste pour dire que je ne me suis pas co du tout ces derniers jours pour cause de MOOC (je m'instruis et a prend quand mme un peu de temps) + Grippe de bb. Par contre  partir de lundi je serais dispo tous les soirs de 21h  22h pour cause de "vacances des enfants = maman qui  le droit de pas aller se coucher avec les poules".  ::P:   ::ptdr::

----------


## Gooby

> Et hop la vido qui va bien


Je dteste jouer contre ton deck Mage  ::mrgreen::  j'ai du en perdre 3/3.

----------


## Rayek

> Je dteste jouer contre ton deck Mage  j'ai du en perdre 3/3.


Pourtant c'est pas un deck ayant un taux de win norme mais il est fun :
- Contre aggro : Si t'as pas la bonne main de dpart, c'est 95% de loose (En gros si t'as pas Rno et du clean de board, c'est foutu)
- Contre Contrle : c'est 50/50 si tu n'arrives pas  avoir le bloc de glace assez tt et pas de gestion de board

----------


## Gooby

> Pourtant c'est pas un deck ayant un taux de win norme mais il est fun :
> - Contre aggro : Si t'as pas la bonne main de dpart, c'est 95% de loose (En gros si t'as pas Rno et du clean de board, c'est foutu)
> - Contre Contrle : c'est 50/50 si tu n'arrives pas  avoir le bloc de glace assez tt et pas de gestion de board


Et comme je ne joue jamais aggro, les probas ont t contre moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> c'est 50/50 si tu n'arrives pas  avoir le bloc de glace assez tt et pas de gestion de board


Oui, mine de rien a ne c'est pas jouer  grand chose. Si c'tait a refaire je garderai plus prcieusement mes removal pour Ysera, c'est clairement elle qui m'a mis en PLS en permettant de remonter Rno. Deux Rno avec l'cho de Mdhiv c'est encore grable, plus de deux fois c'est une catastrophe. J'ai eu beau identifier le mage Rno trs vite je m'attendais pas  un coups pareil  ::):

----------


## Rayek

Quand j'ai jouer Le seigneur de la mort + auspice funeste t'as du srieusement cogiter  ce moment non ?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui d'autant plus que si j'ai tout compris tu a eu "peur" d'une baston que je n'avais pas en main

----------


## Rayek

Oui, sinon j'aurais jou Ysera beaucoup plus tt ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Tout le monde est mort ?

Mon match du soir : Alvaten contre GPPro

Match 1 
Chasseur VS  Paladin : midrange contre secret - Ma sortie est pas folle mais la sienne non plus (je n'ai vu ni adversaire mystrieux ni le moindre secret) mais GPPro remporte la partie 

Match 2 
Guerrier VS Chasseur : Contrle contre agro - Je russis a contenir sa sortie avec notamment deux crache-vase coups sur coups. Mon j'enrage mon Grom sur son pige explosif qui me permet de l'emporter.

Match 3 
Druide VS Paladin : Double Combo contre Murloc OTK - Deux deck combo a se joue  la meilleure sortie. J'ai trs rapidement la combo en main, un Thaurisan suivit d'un Dr.Boom me permettent de gagner tour 8

Victoire d'Alvaten 2-1

----------


## Zirak

Alors, Teredor VS Zirak:

Game 1 : Prtre miroir.

Teredor jour une version dragon, quant  moi, je joue une version "anti-aggro" trs contrle.

Les deux decks se valent un bon moment, mais l'aspect un peu plus contrle du mien me permet de prendre l'avantage sur la fin, et Teredor fini par concder alors que nous sommes tous les deux  plus de 20/25 pv.

1-0 pour moi.


Game 2 : Mage (Teredor) VS Paladin (Moi).

Mage mca vs le paladin secret made in Rayek.

Teredor a l'ascendant toute la 1re moiti de la game, mais je rsiste comme je peux. vers les tours 8/9, j'enchaine un Tyrion avec un adversaire mystrieux. Teredor arrive  me grer le Tyrion, mais entre les 5 dgts de l'arme, un adversaire mystrieux boost aux amphets avec les secrets (10 d'atk) + 2 petites cras qui me restaient en jeu, Teredor ne peut pas faire grand chose contre les 20 de dgts qui correspondent pile poil  ses 20 pv le tour suivant.

2-0 pour moi.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

Pour les personnes que je ne n'ai pas encore affrontes, je suis disponible ce soir  partir de 19h30. A ce propos, quelquun peut-il mettre  jour le tableau rcapitulatif post prcdemment ?

N'hsitez pas  m'ajouter en ami et  venir me dfier quand vous me voyez connect !

----------


## Zirak

Lady VS Zirak

Game 1 : Mage (Lady) vs Guerrier (Zirak)

Partie pas trs quilibre, malgr une bonne gestion du board par Lady (difficile de garder quelque chose en jeu lol), mon armure me mets hors port de dfaite, et la diffrence de deck fini par jouer en ma faveur.

1-0 pour moi.


Game 2 : Voleur (Lady) vs Chasseur (Zirak)

Partie beaucoup plus serre, les decks sont globalement de mme niveau, et je fini par l'emporter de justesse avec seulement 6 points de vie restant. Avec quelques cartes plus optimises chez Lady, je pense que je la perdais.

2-0 pour moi.

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten contre Nhaps

Match 1 : 
Guerrier VS Paladin : Contrle contre secret. Je fait une sortie correcte mais je n'arrive pas  grer son adversaire mystrieux qui me met dedans. Victoire de Nhaps

Match 2 :
Druide VS Paladin : Double combo contre Murloc OTK. Combo contre combo, d'exprience ce matchup c'est 50/50, ma sortie est meilleur et je l'emporte T8

Match 3 : 
Chasseur VS Paladin : midrange contre Murloc OTK. Encore un paladin, Nhaps  l'emporte assez facilement.

Victoire du monomaniaque Nhaps 2-1  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Sorry mais je ne suis plus trs dispos ces derniers temps...  Du coup, si le tournoi prend du retard  cause de moi, n'hsitez pas  me mettre en forfait.

----------


## GPPro

GPPro - LawNasK 2 - 1

Game 1 Pal secret - Priest dragon : 25 - 0 La game n'a pas t aussi simple que ce que peut montrer le score mais je ne me suis jamais senti vraiment en danger. Disons que le MC a rempli son rle de carte abuse  ::mouarf:: 

Game 2 Zoolock - Shadow Priest : 7 - 9 (Je concde) L au contraire je me suis senti  la ramasse toute la game mme si j'ai russi  faire durer...

Game 3 Mrglglglglgl - Hunt mid range (je pense ?) : 7 - -2 Pas sr du deck de LawNasK mais je pense que c'est un midrange qui n'a pas pioch ce qu'il voulait (pas vu les lions par exemple) et  l'arrive a a t plutt tranquille pour moi bien que mes pyromanciens et mes consecrations aient t aux abonns absents eux aussi (j'ai du heal en main au moment du finish et pas mal de solutions pour continuer  faire durer).

Un bon match o je me suis fait plaisir et o je n'ai pas eu  affronter de drood donc je suis content  ::mouarf:: 
*
Edit : accessoirement LawNasK, la dernire game me conforte dans mon ide que le freeze trap n'est pas un bon pige. Il t'aide quand ton adversaire est dj  la ramasse et n'a pas le choix de le faire proc comme il veut, mais sinon je trouve qu'il a peu d'impact ( un moment je craignais vraiment l'explosive et j'ai t content de voir le 2me freeze). Si y'a des gens qui ont des arguments pour ce pige, je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

> accessoirement LawNasK, la dernire game me conforte dans mon ide que le freeze trap n'est pas un bon pige. Il t'aide quand ton adversaire est dj  la ramasse et n'a pas le choix de le faire proc comme il veut, mais sinon je trouve qu'il a peu d'impact ( un moment je craignais vraiment l'explosive et j'ai t content de voir le 2me freeze). Si y'a des gens qui ont des arguments pour ce pige, je suis preneur


C'est surement le pige le plus difficile  placer en chasseur, mal jouer il va presque avantager l'adversaire en lui remontant un bon cri de guerre mais perso je l'aime bien dans les chasseurs un peu contrle. 
1. Ca m'a dj permis de survire un tour et mettre le ltal derrire 
2. Quand tu remonte un gros thon ou un crature bien buff (genre contre prtre) c'est toujours sympa
3. Ce pige est peu jou donc surprenant pour l'adversaire  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

> GPPro - LawNasK 2 - 1
> 
> Game 1 Pal secret - Priest dragon : 25 - 0 La game n'a pas t aussi simple que ce que peut montrer le score mais je ne me suis jamais senti vraiment en danger. Disons que le MC a rempli son rle de carte abuse 
> 
> Game 2 Zoolock - Shadow Priest : 7 - 9 (Je concde) L au contraire je me suis senti  la ramasse toute la game mme si j'ai russi  faire durer...
> 
> Game 3 Mrglglglglgl - Hunt mid range (je pense ?) : 7 - -2 Pas sr du deck de LawNasK mais je pense que c'est un midrange qui n'a pas pioch ce qu'il voulait (pas vu les lions par exemple) et  l'arrive a a t plutt tranquille pour moi bien que mes pyromanciens et mes consecrations aient t aux abonns absents eux aussi (j'ai du heal en main au moment du finish et pas mal de solutions pour continuer  faire durer).
> 
> Un bon match o je me suis fait plaisir et o je n'ai pas eu  affronter de drood donc je suis content


Game 1 : Tu as trich, sans commentaire (<- 100% rage, j'en ai mare de ce deck :p vivement la MJ)
Game 2 : J'ai gagn sur la slection (assez random je dois t'avouer) du deck, mon deck ombre est trs fort contre les Zoo en tout genre.
Game 3 : Je m'attendais vraiment au retour du paladin secret, d'o mon choix de deck. Au final j'ai t bien du  ::aie:: . Je n'avais pas de quoi te battre; j'ai essay un semi rush sans conviction, mais comme prvu, ce n'est pas pass  ::): 

Bien ouj !




> Edit : accessoirement LawNasK, la dernire game me conforte dans mon ide que le freeze trap n'est pas un bon pige. Il t'aide quand ton adversaire est dj  la ramasse et n'a pas le choix de le faire proc comme il veut, mais sinon je trouve qu'il a peu d'impact ( un moment je craignais vraiment l'explosive et j'ai t content de voir le 2me freeze). Si y'a des gens qui ont des arguments pour ce pige, je suis preneur





> C'est surement le pige le plus difficile  placer en chasseur, mal jouer il va presque avantager l'adversaire en lui remontant un bon cri de guerre mais perso je l'aime bien dans les chasseurs un peu contrle. 
> 1. Ca m'a dj permis de survire un tour et mettre le ltal derrire 
> 2. Quand tu remonte un gros thon ou un crature bien buff (genre contre prtre) c'est toujours sympa
> 3. Ce pige est peu jou donc surprenant pour l'adversaire


Dans cette partie, j'ai jou mes piges car je n'avais que a  jouer, et que jesprais te faire un petit peu "peur", mais tu as raison, les piges n'ont pas vocation  renvoyer des recrues de la main d'argent :p
Pour ma part, je trouve ce pige vraiment bon (d'ailleurs, je le joue  ::mrgreen::  ). On va dire que c'est comme un remand dans MTG (je sais, non, mais y'a un peu de a).

----------


## GPPro

Euh dsol de te dcevoir, mais dans le standard le pal secret perd peu d'outils (avenge, muster et minibots mais les minibots ne sont pas sortis en early lors de notre partie si je me souviens bien). Donc  moins qu'il y ait un drastique changement de mta je ne pense pas qu'il disparaisse. Mais franchement entre a et drood j'ai choisi, faut tuer les Malfurion.

Et concernant le freeze j'en dmords pas, il est situationnel et certes il surprend, mais je cherche encore une seule fois o il m'a *dsagrablement* surpris...

----------


## Zirak

> Donc  moins qu'il y ait un drastique changement de mta je ne pense pas qu'il disparaisse. Mais franchement entre a et drood j'ai choisi, faut tuer les Malfurion.


Bah il y a le mange-secrets qui va pouvoir lui faire un peu mal dj.



"Ah ton adversaire mystrieux 6/6 t'a fait pop 5 secrets ? Ok, je pose un mange-secrets qui les dtruit tous et qui devient 7/9 pour fumer ta 6/6"  ::aie::  

Bon ok, c'est comme la Kezan, il faut l'avoir en main au bon moment, mais si les pala secret restent vraiment trop prsents, cela ne m'tonnerait pas que certains decks jouent 1 voir 2 mange-secrets.

----------


## GPPro

Le problme de cette carte c'est qu'elle est un poids mort si tu ne joues pas contre un pala secret... Dj la Kezan qui a des stats dcentes tu la croises tous les 36 du mois, mais alors celle l...

----------


## Rayek

> Euh dsol de te dcevoir, mais dans le standard le pal secret perd peu d'outils (avenge, muster et minibots mais les minibots ne sont pas sortis en early lors de notre partie si je me souviens bien). Donc  moins qu'il y ait un drastique changement de mta je ne pense pas qu'il disparaisse. Mais franchement entre a et drood j'ai choisi, faut tuer les Malfurion.
> 
> Et concernant le freeze j'en dmords pas, il est situationnel et certes il surprend, mais je cherche encore une seule fois o il m'a *dsagrablement* surpris...


Perdre Avenge rend dj beaucoup moins fort le paladin secret. Pour ma part je pense qu'en standard on ne le reverra plus ou quasi plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Le problme de cette carte c'est qu'elle est un poids mort si tu ne joues pas contre un pala secret... Dj la Kezan qui a des stats dcentes tu la croises tous les 36 du mois, mais alors celle l...


Oui et non, cela peut aussi tre sympa de faire pter le bloc de glace d'un mage freeze, ou un pige explo pour sauver plusieurs de tes cratures (mme si moins intressant car il n'y a pas 150 piges en mme temps chez les mages / chasseurs).

Aprs le problme de la mystique, c'est qu'elle vole 1 seul secret (ce qui ne renverse pas vraiment la situation) et niveau stats, je trouve le mange-secrets beaucoup plus intressant.

Pour le mme cot de mana, on a d'un ct, une 4/3 qui vole un secret, et de l'autre, une 2/4 (qui deviendra minimum 3/5 si il y a un secret en jeu). Entre une 4/3 et une 3/5, je choisis la 3/5 tous les jours, encore plus si elle peut pter l'arbre de nol du paladin, ou un combo bloc de glace / barrire de givre d'un mage freeze.  

Il ne faut pas oubli galement, que de nombreuses cartes intressantes (donc pas de place pour une Kezan) vont sortir en standard, et ce n'est pas la nouvelle dition seule, qui va pouvoir tout combler avec des cartes super optimises, cela va forcment librer des slots, donc oui, on aura pas forcment tous des mange-sorts dans nos decks, mais si la nouvelle mta c'est pala secret / mage (freeze) / chasseur, je pense qu'on en verra un peu plus que des Kezan.

----------


## GPPro

Ca fait quelques jours que je joue ce deck  fond (c'est ma faon d'apprendre, je joue un deck  fond pendant quelques jours et je passe au suivant), et certes avenge est sympathique mais ce n'est pas un "game changer" (et accessoirement il n'est pas rare que a mette ton MC dans le range d'un BGH...).

Pour moi la perte de muster est plus importante : c'est un lment primordial pour le contrle du board dans beaucoup de mes games.
Parce que mine de rien 3 tokens a s'limine pas comme a (et quand on me les swipe je suis plutt content de voir un swipe partir l dessus, et rarement un prtre va mettre la nova et jamais un mage mettra une de ses AOE, question de timing), derrire ce sont des buffs potentiels ou une contribution au nettoyage du board avec une bonne distribution des dgats.
Aprs il est pas impossible que j'ai une approche "Zoo" dans ma faon de jouer mon pal secret  ::mouarf:: 

@Zirak c'est clair que sans connatre toutes les cartes  venir c'est dur de dire, mais dans l'tat actuel des connaissances je trouve pas cette carte folichonne (et c'est l'avis gnral de ce que j'ai pu lire/voir).

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak c'est clair que sans connatre toutes les cartes  venir c'est dur de dire, *mais dans l'tat actuel des connaissances je trouve pas cette carte folichonne* (et c'est l'avis gnral de ce que j'ai pu lire/voir).


Moi c'est plutt l'inverse en faite, vu les cartes annonces jusqu' maintenant, (entre les 15 000 cartes sur C'Thun, et les cartes de classe "dpensez toute votre mana pour un effet de merde"), c'est une des rares o je me suis dit "tiens cela pourra peut-tre changer un peu la mta".  ::mrgreen:: 


Sinon pour Muster, il y a la sous-version dans la nouvelle dition : "rsister aux tnbres" (5 recrues 1/1 pour 5, mais ne file plus d'arme...).

Pour moi, cette nouvelle dition, cela me fait de plus en plus penser  Magic, il y a des cartes actuelles un peu trop "forte", alors on sort un nouveau format, histoire d'avoir une excuse / justification pour sortir ces cartes sans que cela gueule trop, et on remet certaines de ces cartes en version plus couteuse / moins efficace. 


(Perso je suis joueur Legacy  ::aie:: )

----------


## LawNasK

> (Perso je suis joueur Legacy )


Un vrai :p

----------


## r0d

Ils avaient pas parl de nerfer le MC?

----------


## Zirak

> Ils avaient pas parl de nerfer le MC?


Il y a 12 ou 14 cartes qui doivent tre nerfes lors de la sortie de la nouvelle collection / du mode standard, mais on ne sait toujours pas lesquels exactement.

----------


## LawNasK

> Ils avaient pas parl de nerfer le MC?


Blibli avait parler de nerf certaines cartes, mais je sais pas si ils ont donn des noms. Mais c'est un cible probable,  mon avis ^_^

----------


## Zirak

Je sais pas trop, pour moi c'est loin d'tre la carte la plus abuse chez le prtre, d'ailleurs on ne la voit pratiquement plus ( part chez ceux qui n'ont pas toutes les cartes plus rcentes, histoire de combler les slots).

Pour moi c'est plus du win-more qu'une carte vraiment abuse. 

Perso le MC, si je suis dj en train de gagner, bah ok c'est cool, a assoit encore plus la victoire, si je suis kiff-kiff avec mon adversaire, a va vraiment dpendre de beaucoup de choses donc je ne suis pas sr que l'on puisse imputer la victoire ou la dfaite juste au MC lui-mme, et si je suis en train de perdre, bah 9 fois sur 10 je vais perdre quand mme malgr le MC, car oui tu voles une (grosse) bestiole mais cela reste un tour o tu ne fais rien, et o ton adversaire peut t'en mettre plein la trogne, si il avait le lethal, la plupart du temps, soit cela ne te sauve pas la vie, soit tu gagnes un tour, mais les fois o c'est vraiment game-breaker et que cela inverse la situation sont plutt minoritaires.  


Et vu que le prtre ne fait dj pas forcment partie des classes les plus joues / les plus dominantes, je ne suis pas certains que le MC soit une priorit pour Bli.

L'enterr vivant me dprime dj plus que le MC quand je tombe contre prtre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Il me semble qu'il y a confondance.
J'avais cru comprendre que dans ce fil, MC==mysterious challenger (et pas mind control tech)

----------


## LawNasK

> Il me semble qu'il y a confondance.
> J'avais cru comprendre que dans ce fil, MC==mysterious challenger (et pas mind control tech)


Mme chose pour moi. Je ne pense pas que (bli) change le Mind Control (ou mme le Mind Control Tech, mais ce serait plus MCT non ?) non plus.

----------


## GPPro

Le MCT n'est pas spcifique du prtre, je l'ai crois plusieurs fois dans ce qui semble tre un deck war control / Reno (faut bien trouver des cartes pour remplir le deck  ::mouarf:: ). Dans certaines variantes du renolock aussi il me semble.

Hier un prtre a d entomb un de mes token buff avec avenge et bok, rhaaah lovely  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Ahh ok, Zirak parlait du Mind Control!
Pinaise, cette carte est encore joue?

----------


## LawNasK

> Ahh ok, Zirak parlait du Mind Control!
> Pinaise, cette carte est encore joue?


Par certains dbutants qui n'ont que les cartes de base, peut-tre  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Je ne parlais pas du mind control tech non plus, mais du mind control tout court (le sort  10 qui pique une crature adverse).

Oui le mind control tech n'est pas concern par un ventuel nerf, la carte est loin d'tre cheate.


Concernant le Dr 6 (c'est plus simple  ::mouarf:: ), vu que le pala secret perds dj quelques cartes, + l'ajout du mange-sorts, je ne sais pas si il va tre nerf ds la nouvelle dition, je pense que Blibli va dj voir comment cela volue avec ces premires modifications.

Edit : il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a le savant fou qui saute aussi, du coup il faut quand mme que le pala puisse aller chercher des secrets sans devoir les piocher, un trop gros nerf du Dr 6 ferait simplement disparaitre l'archtype.

----------


## LawNasK

> Edit : il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a le savant fou qui saute aussi, du coup il faut quand mme que le pala puisse aller chercher des secrets sans devoir les piocher, un trop gros nerf du Dr 6 ferait simplement disparaitre l'archtype.


1/ Passer de 5  3 secrets serait cohrent
2/ Voir disparatre des archtypes plus ou moins bass sur une carte aprs le nerf de celle-ci, ce n'est pas vraiment un problme, si ? (surtout quand l'archtype est dominant, on se souvient du Jund en modern sur MTG (ok il n'a pas disparu, mais passer de 50%  3% de top8, c'est un peu la mme chose) (ou de l'actuel eldrazi, a marche aussi :p))

----------


## r0d

> un trop gros nerf du Dr 6 ferait simplement disparaitre l'archtype.


Si seulement... moi je signe tout de suite.
Le pala secret est le pire archtype d'Hearthstone. Il a le mme problme que le grim pr-nerf: il n'a pas de point faible. Mais contrairement au grim, c'est un deck dbile. Le grim au moins il fallait (et il faut toujours) rflchir.
C'est d'ailleurs le pala secret qui est responsable de cette mta de merde. Et il a accentu ce dfaut, trs dommageable  Hearthstone m'est avis, que le dernier dbutant peut gagner le meilleur joueur du monde.
Je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'un mauvais joueur puisse gagner un meilleur de temps en temps, c'est normal pour un jeu de carte. Mais Hearthstone est arriv  un point o c'est devenu vraiment trop stupide. Et le pala secret est, en grande grande partie, responsable de cette drive.

Aprs, j'ai vu rapidement les nouvelles cartes, et j'ai l'impression que (bliblibli) a compris cela et tente de corriger le tir. De ce que j'ai vu, beaucoup de cartes sont orient contrle (du taunt, du board clear, du gros thon...). Inshallah, qui vivra verra, que sera sera, asta la vista baby, et plus si affinit j'ai envie de dire.

----------


## Zirak

Perso je serais plus pour un nerf lger comme suggr par LawnasK avec un truc du type "va chercher *jusqu'* X secrets" (le X tant  dfinir) au lieu que 1 de chaque, plutt que de vraiment faire disparaitre l'archtype.

Oui la version full aggro no-brain est chiante, mais il y a des versions midrange avec moins de secrets (ou pas tout  fait les mmes), un poil plus de rflexion, et qui sont largement plus affrontable (comme la version de Rayek par exemple, qui est moins cheate / explosive que la version la plus rpandue).

----------


## LawNasK

> LawnasK


J'apprcie l'effort, mais c'est LawNasK  ::D: 

Pour le MC, il serait aussi possible de baisser ses stats de base, en plus d'une limitation des secrets. (5/5 pour 6 qui fetch et pose 3 secrets, je trouve a vraiment fort quand mme)

----------


## Rayek

> (Perso je suis joueur Legacy )


Beurk le legacy,des parties de 3mn fait avec un win rate de 80% tour 1 et de 100% tour deux. Je prfre le T2 ou commander, au moins la partie dure un minimum.




> Perso je serais plus pour un nerf lger comme suggr par LawnasK avec un truc du type "va chercher *jusqu'* X secrets" (le X tant  dfinir) au lieu que 1 de chaque, plutt que de vraiment faire disparaitre l'archtype.
> 
> Oui la version full aggro no-brain est chiante, mais il y a des versions midrange avec moins de secrets (ou pas tout  fait les mmes), un poil plus de rflexion, et qui sont largement plus affrontable (comme la version de Rayek par exemple, qui est moins cheate / explosive que la version la plus rpandue).


En fait ma version du paladin secret, permet dans le cas d'une mauvaise sortie de grer certain matchup dfavorable. Les gardiennes tant une carte assez forte qui a la possibilit de dbuf un nemi ou de buf tes propres cratures (plusieurs fois j'ai eu le lethal avec elle).

Sinon, j'ai fait y a quelques temps un deck paladin standard,pas de naxx ni Gvg, qui tourne plutt pas mal)

----------


## LawNasK

> Beurk le legacy,des parties de 3mn fait avec un win rate de 80% tour 1 et de 100% tour deux. Je prfre le T2 ou commander, au moins la partie dure un minimum.


Je ne suis videmment pas d'accord  ::D: 

Tout d'abord, si tu arrives  faire un tour en 3 minutes en legacy, c'est qu'il y a un problme quelque part :p.
Ensuite, le 80% tour 1 et 100% tour 2 me surprennent. Sur les centaines (milliers ? J'ai pas compt, mais c'est bien possible) de parties que j'ai faite, j'ai du en voir moins d'une dizaine se finir avant le tour 3 (et c'tait des combo carotte, que mme le joueur n'a pas vraiment compris (il n'a pas pu m'expliquer clairement pourquoi a marchait)). Je dois avoir fait majoritairement du 3-5 tours pour ma part (donc des partis bien chaudes de 40 minutes).
De plus, le legacy apporte une diversit et une complexit et une gestion de l'alatoire qui n'est pas prsente dans les autres format.


Pour les autres formats :
l'EDH, j'ai essay, mais beaucoup trop alatoire  mon got (a se gre, mais pas assez).
Le T2, j'en ai pas mal fait aussi. J'aime ou pas selon la meta. On a vite fait le tour, mais il y a parfois des carottes bien sympa (je vous avais parl de mon Simic T2 THS, il me semble).
Le modern, j'aime bien, mais j'ai arrt de m'y intress quand j'ai commenc  comprendre le legacy.
Le vintage, je trouve a totalement pt, j'ai toujours pas compris comment on peut gagner contre MUD  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Je ne suis videmment pas d'accord non plus ! 

Oui des decks peuvent gagner en 2/3 tours, mais ce sont des decks combo qui ne gagnent en gnral que contre des decks pur aggro (sachant qu'une combo peut se chier en plein milieu), contre contrle, un contresort bien plac, et le mec ne fait plus rien de la partie.

Regarde une partie entre 2 UW miracle,  base de toupie et de contrepoids, et tu vas mourir de vieillesse (en gnral un UW Miracle en tournoi, en 1h de manche, n'a jamais le temps de faire son BO3, et en gnral il arrive aux tours additionnels sur sa 2me partie). 


Mais de faon gnral,  part un miroir de guerrier ou prtre en version contrle, je trouve que les parties d'HS sont beaucoup plus rapides que des parties de Magic,et ce peu importe le format choisi  Magic (sauf peut-tre en Vintage, je ne connais pas assez le format). 


@lAWnASk (mwahaha) : J'avais fait attention pourtant, mais je n'ai pas du garder mon doigt sur la touche MAJ assez longtemps, c'tait l'heure d'aller manger.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Je ne suis videmment pas d'accord non plus ! 
> 
> Oui des decks peuvent gagner en 2/3 tours, mais ce sont des decks combo qui ne gagnent en gnral que contre des decks pur aggro (sachant qu'une combo peut se chier en plein milieu), contre contrle, un contresort bien plac, et le mec ne fait plus rien de la partie.


Et la plupart des decks aggro qui peuvent se le permettre (bleu, donc) jouent FoW ^_^





> Regarde une partie entre 2 UW miracle,  base de toupie et de contrepoids, et tu vas mourir de vieillesse (en gnral un UW Miracle en tournoi, en 1h de manche, n'a jamais le temps de faire son BO3, et en gnral il arrive aux tours additionnels sur sa 2me partie).


Ouiiii ! Je pense que UW Miracle est un de mes decks prfrs du jeu entier.






> @lAWnASk

----------


## r0d

Je ne connais pas magic (j'ai d faire 3 parties dans ma vie), mais il semble que les designers de Hearthstone souhaitent que les parties soient rapides.

Moi je prfrerais des parties longues et complexes mais bon, les parties rapides a a son charme aussi.
En ce moment, je joue, pour m'amuser, un deck druide de ma composition. C'est un druide fatigue ( ne pas confondre avec le druide meule qui revient  la mode depuis la modif sur le combo mouton explo + poison seeds). Il doit y avoir genre 30pv de soins dans mon deck, plus un arbre de vie et un Rno. Ainsi que tous les taunts disponibles. Je le joue depuis quelques jours, et parfois, j'aimerais bien voir la tte des gars en face... pas plus tard qu'hier, j'ai gagn un hunt face  la fatigue. C'est  dire que le gars a jou toutes ses cartes, donc il m'a inflig la totalit des dgts de son deck dans la face!

Enfin bref, tout a pour dire que voil, aujourd'hui la mta est la plus aggro depuis que le jeu existe, et il y a plein de gens qui rlent. Mais si demain la mta devient contrle, alors il y aura d'autres gens (peut-tre mme les mmes) qui rleront parce que les parties seront interminables.

----------


## Zirak

> Enfin bref, tout a pour dire que voil, aujourd'hui la mta est la plus aggro depuis que le jeu existe, et il y a plein de gens qui rlent. Mais si demain la mta devient contrle, alors il y aura d'autres gens (peut-tre mme les mmes) qui rleront parce que les parties seront interminables.


Ah mais a, c'est sr et certain, regarde justement  Magic, le jeu a plus de 20 ans, et on arrive  ne pas tre d'accord (voir  ne pas tre objectif pour certains, "tiens salut Rayek !" /sifflotte  ::mouarf:: ), concernant la dure des parties et le fait qu'elles soient trop rapides ou non...  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Rhaaa je viens de regarder les bans lists pour le commander... Erakmul est pas jouable  ::calim2::  (ni balance ...)

Va falloir que je trouve 2 nouvelles cartes  mettre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

> Ah mais a, c'est sr et certain, regarde justement  Magic, le jeu a plus de 20 ans, et on arrive  ne pas tre d'accord (voir  ne pas tre objectif pour certains, "tiens salut Rayek !" /sifflotte ), concernant la dure des parties et le fait qu'elles soient trop rapides ou non...


Bah le plus gros problme que j'ai avec magic, c'est la mana .... Soit j'en ai pas ... soit j'ai que  en main (mes amis hallucines tout le temps). 
Enfin bon aprs j'ai un autre avantage. quand j'ouvre une boite, ils sont tous dgouts.

La dernire en date, 8 Mythiques + 1 planewalker  + 1 trsors de guerre. Rien que le trsor de guerre vaut 50  la revente ^^

----------


## r0d

C'est vraiment dommage qu'on ne puisse pas revendre des cartes Hearthstone, je pourrais certainement me faire un bon petit pcule (j'ai toutes les cartes, et beaucoup de dores).

----------


## Zirak

> Bah le plus gros problme que j'ai avec magic, c'est la mana .... Soit j'en ai pas ... soit j'ai que  en main (mes amis hallucines tout le temps).


Et tu es sr de pas avoir de problme de proportions au niveau du nombre de terrains et/ou dans ta faon de mlanger ton deck ? 

Car bon, faire une mana death ou une mana full de temps en temps, a arrive, au pire tu Mulligan, et hop (bon des fois j'avoue que tu Mulligan 2 fois voir 3), mais si c'est systmatique il y a peut-tre un soucis au niveau de la conception du deck ? 





> La dernire en date, 8 Mythiques + 1 planewalker  + 1 trsors de guerre. *Rien que le trsor de guerre vaut 50  la revente* ^^


Autre avantage de jouer Legacy plutt que Standard :

Standard tu changes de cartes tous les 3 / 6 mois, et une fois sorti du format, 99,9% des cartes ne valent plus rien.

Legacy, l'investissement cot cher au dpart, mais aprs tu ne dpenses pratiquement plus rien et tes cartes ne font que prendre de la valeur pour une bonne partie d'entre-elles, car trop puissantes donc pas rdites.

J'ai repris le jeu il y a 6/7 ans  peu prs, j'ai achet un carr de biland bleu/noir genre 70/80 pices. Aujourd'hui, ils sont  220/250 pices. 

Magic, c'est mieux que la bourse :p

----------


## Rayek

> Et tu es sr de pas avoir de problme de proportions au niveau du nombre de terrains et/ou dans ta faon de mlanger ton deck ? 
> 
> Car bon, faire une mana death ou une mana full de temps en temps, a arrive, au pire tu Mulligan, et hop (bon des fois j'avoue que tu Mulligan 2 fois voir 3), mais si c'est systmatique il y a peut-tre un soucis au niveau de la conception du deck ?


Non ma conception de deck va trs bien.
tournoi avec un deck Simic de ma conception, je joue en amical avec des potes pas de soucis le deck sort correctement.
Le lendemain pendant le tournoi : 8 mana Death et 3 manafull sur les 5 match ...
Le soir je prte le deck  un pote pour du Troll  Deux ttes, sortie parfaite sur les 10 parties (il a pas mulligan une seule fois) ........ il a quasi fait le jeu tout seul (moi je continuais  faire du mana death & co avec mon autre deck)

----------


## Kropernic

> Non ma conception de deck va trs bien.
> tournoi avec un deck Simic de ma conception, je joue en amical avec des potes pas de soucis le deck sort correctement.
> Le lendemain pendant le tournoi : 8 mana Death et 3 manafull sur les 5 match ...
> Le soir je prte le deck  un pote pour du Troll  Deux ttes, sortie parfaite sur les 10 parties (il a pas mulligan une seule fois) ........ il a quasi fait le jeu tout seul (moi je continuais  faire du mana death & co avec mon autre deck)


Pour viter le mana death, faut jouer dredge ^^ (ou ventuellement ra mais faut quand mme piocher un ou deux terrains sur les 7 du decks  ::aie:: )

Sinon, dans l'autre sens, y a le deck (presque) full terrains.  

En fait, ton problme avec magic, c'est de ne pas jouer legacy  ::whistle::

----------


## ElSpopo

Round 8
ElSpopo vs Barsy

Premier round : Mage meca (Spopo) vs Chaman (Barsy) : 30 -5 bonne sortie de mon mage mca qui ne laisse aucune chance au chaman de barsy, abandon de Barsy
Deuxime round : Pala (Spopo) vs Assassin (Barsy) : 9 -10  Sortie assez bonne de mon cot, Barsy part full face avec des armes et des cratures charges et fait assez peu de trade me descendant vite  9 PV, je prend le board et pose un crache vase qui bloque ses attaques full face. Abandon de Barsy

2 - 0 pour Spopo

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, ton problme avec magic, c'est de ne pas jouer legacy


Hahaha, c'est tellement a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Wingelin

shadowmoon VS Wingelin (tour 4)

Match 1

Voleur VS Prtre -> 28 - 13 (abandon), victoire Wingelin

Mon deck contrle... a bien contrl. Une trs bonne main pour moi  empch shadowmoon de garder quoi que ce soit sur le plateau. 


Match 2

Guerrier VS  Chasseur -> 24 - 2 (abandon), victorie Wingelin

Premire de mon hunter aggro-mid dans ce tournoi. Le cte aggro est ressorti trs rapidement et  fait le taf. J'ai quand mme pu voir quelques originalits du ct de mon adversaire, j'aurais aim en voir plus !


Rsultat final : 2-0, victoire Wingelin. Mes bonnes sorties (et apparemment un mauvis dpart de mon adversaire) ont rendu les parties trs rapides, dommage car les decks de shadowmoon avaient l'air plutt originaux.

----------


## Wingelin

Teredor VS Wingelin (tour 11)


Match 1

Prtre VS Prtre -> 0 - 3, victoire Wingelin

Partie extrmement serre (le score parle de lui-mme), deck contrle pour moi contre dragon de Teredor. On s'change pas mal de baffes, des Yseras sont mises sous la tombe mais Teredor arrive  la fatigue beaucoup plus vite ce qui lui cotera la game en fin de partie (car sinon il avait le board et une Ysera bien installe...).  noter que sans ma bombe de lumire opportuniste pour virer Thaddeus, j'aurais beaucoup moins rigol...


Match 2

Mage VS Guerrier -> 0 - 15 (+48)

Excellente partie. J'ai eu du mal  identifier le deck de Teredor mais au final ma justicire pose ds le tour 6 m'a clairement facilit la vie. Du coup j'ai pass la partie  me mettre +4 armure/tour tout en grant toutes les cratures qu'il me mettait sur le board. On a fini en fatigue tout les deux avec le singe dore en fin de deck-3 pour moi et dernire carte pour lui.

Partie moins serre (surtout  cause du match-up me favorisant clairement) mais tout aussi amusante !


Rsultat final : 2-0 pour Wingelin aprs environ 40 minutes pour 2 parties !!

----------


## Lady

Bon comme quand je me connecte y a toujours les 4 mme personnes de connectes c'est pas comme a que l'on va avanc dans le matchs !

Je serais connect demain  21h quelqu'un veut il prendre rendez vous ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat Round 13 : Kropernic vs Teredor --> Victoire de Kropernic 2 - 1.

Match 1 : Dmo vs Pretre : Partie tendue et avec des bonnes sorties pour chacun. Deck dmo de Kropernic trs intressant, je n'avais encore jamais vu a, beaucoup de puissance de feu, un peu trop mme :p Du coup je suis dbord aprs avoir gr quelques lgendaire comme Boom ou Mal'Ganis et je succombe finalement.. Victoire Kropernic ^^

Match 2 : Dmo vs Pretre : Encore une partie tendue. Kropernic se dconcentre en discutant sur FB ^^ Il fait une erreur et j'en profite pour placer Ysera qui me permet de temporis, je choppe un rveil qui me fournit le lethal. Victoire Teredor  ::): 

Match 3 : Dmo vs Warrior : Oui il tenait a son deck dmoniste  :;):  Bon dbut de partie pour ma part, j'ai pas mal d'armes, de quoi me blinder un peu mais il arrive a me retenir en posant le Seigneur de la toile qui mempche de jouer ma Justicire au moment ou je le veux, ainsi que Nefarian qui cote donc 11 de mana (Pas simple a pos ^^). Il installe ces petits dadas de l'effroi en combo avec VailleFendre dont j'attendais l'apparition (Heureusement il n'est pas rester longtemps) et enchane avec des terreurs du vide et deux golems d'anima que je ne peux pas grer. Victoire finale pour Kropernic aprs 3 games vraiment intressantes et assez drle pour le coup ^^

----------


## Kropernic

A noter que le dmo de la premire game n'est pas le mme que celui des deux suivantes.

Sinon, merci  Teredor pour ces 3 games sympatoches et  lAWnASk pour les games qui ont suivies (et celle en cours)

----------


## Alvaten

Pauvre LawNasK  ::(:

----------


## LawNasK

> Bon comme quand je me connecte y a toujours les 4 mme personnes de connectes c'est pas comme a que l'on va avanc dans le matchs !
> 
> Je serais connect demain  21h quelqu'un veut il prendre rendez vous ?


Je t'ai pas vu  ::(: 




> lAWnASk


La lu - la lu - la lu - la lu - la lu - la lu - la lumire vous brulera !




> Pauvre LawNasK


Oui ! :'( Toi, tu es gentil  ::D:  !!! Heureusement qu'il reste des gens gentils le vendredi !




Round 14 : LawNasK vs Kropernic

Prtre vs Demoniste - J'ai une mauvaise sortie, et je me fait manger par son deck aggro.

Prtre vs Demoniste - Le cheval, c'est trop gnial ! #pasdutout

Victoire de Kropernic 2 - 0

----------


## ElSpopo

LawNasK vs ElSpopo

round 1 : Chaman Meca (Spopo) vs Prtre dragon (LawNasK) : un match-up que je pensais dfavorable pour moi, une mauvaise sortie de mon adversaire et une bonne de mon cot font que je l'emporte assez rapidement

round 2 : Paladin (Spopo) vs Prtre(LawNasK) : Je n'ai pas vu de dragon sur cette partie donc probablement un autre deck prtre. Je fais une bonne sortie avec masse pioche grce  un acolyte de la souffrance boost et je gre efficacement les seigneur de la mort adverse ce qui me permet de flood le board et de l'emporter rapidement

Bilan : 2-0 Pour ElSpopo

----------


## Lady

> Je t'ai pas vu


Bah j'tais l pourtant ... J'ai fait quelques partie classes par contre j'ai dco vers 21h30 aprs.

Prochains crneaux pour moi vendredi 21h / samedi 21h. Si par hasard il y avait des gens jamais dispo  21h je peux librer des crneaux en journe le week end avec pravis de 2 jours  ::ptdr::  (Pour interdire  mon mari de se prvoir une partie en ligne en mme temps histoire que si un de mes enfants s'ouvre le crane sur le balcon il y ai au moins un parent pour aller voir)

----------


## GPPro

Petit poney, petit poney...  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Petit poney, petit poney...


Ils ne doivent pas tre seuls non plus. Personellement j'adore en avoir 6 avec un Mal'Ganis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 15 : Gooby vs Teredor --> Victoire de Gooby 2-1

Match 1 : Rogue vs Pretre : Bonne sortie de Gooby, je temporise au dbut mais mes novas ou bombes de lumire ne tombent pas au moment ou il le faut, je dcde donc suite a un double Huile dafftage ^^

Match 2 : Pretre vs Mage : Game inattendue, trs bonne sortie pour moi avec mes drakes, lise tour 5 et combo Singe dor tour 7 (c'est la premire fois que a m'arrive) avec 21 lgendaires au total. Gooby ne peut rien faire, je pose un horreb suivit par Leroyyyy complts par le reste de mon board, je remporte la victoire en lui retirant 25 PV d'un coup.

Match 3 : Paladin vs Hunt : Sortie favorable au rush pour ma part, je le descend a 5 PV et m'attends a gagner avec le Roi Krush en main sauf que soudain, un Rno Jackson sauvage apparat, je l'avais absolument pas calcul.. Je me fait surprendre et ne peux donc pas lui enlever ses 30 nouveaux PV, Gooby s'installe et je meurs ^^

3 belles games avec des decks tonnants de la part de Gooby, son deck paladin me laisse sans voix ! Le voleur est pas mal non plus :o ^^

----------


## Kropernic

Rsum du match spopo - kropernic : 0 - 2

game 1 : shaman mca - dmoniste zoo

Trs bon dpart de spopo qui m'innonde de mcas.  Je temporise comme je peux pour finalement remonter la pente et prendre l'ascendant.  

game 2 : paladin (sans secret) - dmoniste poney

Dpart mou des deux cts mais je parviens tout de mme  jouer un poney T4 qui me servira  pinger ces multiples 1/1.  On se gauge tous les deux, on perd et gagne de la vie.  Jusqu'au moment o je joue un malganis qu'il ne gre pas immdiatement.  Le tour d'aprs, je joue deux copies ce qui m'amne  3 malganis (13/11), 2 poney (7/7) et une terreur du vide (11/11).  Bien assez pour le lthal donc.  Bien la premire fois que je parviens  avoir 3 malganis sur table.  

@spopo : N'hsite pas  complter/corriger ce que j'ai crit.

----------


## ElSpopo

Spopo vs rayek

Mage mca (Spopo) vs Prtre (Rayek) : Une sortie assez violente de mon Mage mca qui ne laisse pas le temps  mon adversaire de faire grand chose, le match se fini tour 7 , 27  0.

Paladin (Spopo) vs Mage attise flamme : Une  bonne sortie du mage attise flamme de Rayek qui pose rapidement deux wyrm de mana et un attise flamme que je gre aprs m'tre pris pas mal de dgts. Rayek pose ensuite un docteur Boom que je ne peut pas grer et qui me sera fatal t10 : 18  0 pour Rayek

Chaman mca (Spopo) prtre (Rayek) : le dbut de partie se passe plutt bien pour moi, je descend mon adversaire  10 PV en tant encore full life. Puis il pose Reno Jackson. Je nai pas de late game dans ce jeu, les grosses cartes de mon adversaire font la diffrence sur la fin de partie : victoire de Rayek 22 0.

Bilan 2 - 1 pour Rayek

----------


## Rayek

Voila, la vido du match est en ligne 




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## Gooby

Bon, je sais que j'ai eu quelques problmes de disponibilits ces dernires semaines et je m'en excuse. a a t une priode trs dense de ma vie. Mais je vais essayer de consacrer un maximum d'heures au tournoi la semaine prochaine  :;):  Donc si vous voulez prendre des rendez vous histoire d'tre sr qu'on puisse s'accorder sur les dispo et que je puisse rattraper mon retard consquent, je suis disponible  partir de lundi soir voir ventuellement dimanche soir !  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

On va finir le tournoi avec les Dieux Trs Anciens ! 

_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_

----------


## Zirak

> On va finir le tournoi avec les Dieux Trs Anciens ! 
> 
> _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_


Vu que certains sont encore  2 matchs, on va finir le tournoi dans 3 extensions  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> On va finir le tournoi avec les Dieux Trs Anciens !


Ha oui, d'ailleurs : on autorise directement la nouvelle extension la semaine prochaine, ou on fini les pools (voir le top8) avec le grand tournois ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ha oui, d'ailleurs : on autorise directement la nouvelle extension la semaine prochaine, ou on fini les pools (voir le top8) avec le grand tournois ?


Bah normalement, on devait finir les pools cette semaine voir semaine prochaine maxi (ce qui aurait coll pile poil avec la sortie de l'extension). 

La avec la sortie de l'extension, tout le monde va tre  fond dessus et va vouloir se crafter des decks avec les nouvelles cartes, tester un peu tout a, tester le standard, etc etc.

Bref, j'ai peu d'espoir que ce tournoi se finisse un jour...  ::ptdr:: 


Donc pour ma part, je dirais que vous faites bien comme vous le sentez...

----------


## Kropernic

sinon on se cale un jour pour enchainer tous les matches..

----------


## Wingelin

Bonsoir  tous,

Je suis dispo les soirs de demain, dimanche et lundi  partir de 18h. N'hsitez pas  prendre rdv par mp pour un match, ou sinon  venir me trouver sur BattleNet directement. Perso je suis bien chaud pour l'avancer, ce tournoi !  ::D:

----------


## Lady

Kropernic vs Lady 2-0 pour Kropernic

Partie 1 : Demo - mage : ma main de dpart n'est pas dgueu et je lui entame pas mal ses vies mais par la suite ma pioche est d'un vide intersidrale lui laissant poser ses cartes de roxxo rtype DR Boom sans aucune rsistance de ma part. 22 - 0

Partie 2 Guerrier - voleur . Quand a veut pas, a veut pas! L encore une pioche un peu vide et une partie facile pour Kropernic 17 - 0

----------


## Kropernic

> Kropernic vs Lady 2-0 pour Kropernic
> 
> Partie 1 : Demo - mage : ma main de dpart n'est pas dgueu et je lui entame pas mal ses vies mais par la suite ma pioche est d'un vide intersidrale lui laissant poser ses cartes de roxxo rtype DR Boom sans aucune rsistance de ma part. 22 - 0
> 
> Partie 2 Guerrier - voleur . Quand a veut pas, a veut pas! L encore une pioche un peu vide et une partie facile pour Kropernic 17 - 0


lors de la partie 2, je jouais un chasseur rno et pas un guerrier ^^  (toi aussi tu faisais plusieurs choses en meme temps ? ^^)

----------


## Teredor

Rsultat du round 12 : Aramas vs Teredor --> Victoire Teredor 1-2

Match 1 : Druide vs Mage : J'ai fais un mauvais choix de deck, j'ai opt pour le mage ultra tempo qui n'a servi a rien avec une sortie daube contre le druide double combo (supposition car le combo n'est pas sorti, j'tais mort avant ^^). Victoire d'Aramas sans trop de difficults.

Match 2 : Hunt vs Pretre : J'ai cru avoir de nouveaux fait un mauvais choix mais je change d'avis en voyant mon dpart parfait avec un drake en main et Brann + le conservateur. Je lempche assez efficacement de ce compos un board et me soigne progressivement, il termine les derniers tours avec une ou deux cartes en main alors que j'en ai 6 ou 7 avec mes novas sacres. Victoire de Teredor.

Match 3 : Dmo vs Hunt : Partie rapide, j'ai un super dpart et lui fait perdre du temps avec le pige givrant etc.. A un tour prs j'avais perdu la game car Rno Jackson se cachait derrire les rideaux du tour 6 ^^

Donc sur cette victoire finale, pour moi c'est la fin du tournois, j'ai rencontrs tous mes adversaires. Je vous remercie tous pour ce tournois, c'tait fort sympathique, bonne ambiance, quelques squences rigolade derrire mon cran de temps en temps ^^ J'ai dcouvert des styles de jeu, des nouveaux decks intressants et j'ai pu m'auto-valuer grce a vous et valuer mes decks (certains sont a refaire ^^). Si jamais l'ide vous venait d'en faire un autre plus tard, je serais la, avec plaisir  ::):  
Je termine donc avec un ratio de lgrement ngatif de 8 dfaites pour 7 victoires, peut mieux faire.. ^^

----------


## Wingelin

Barsy VS Wingelin (tour 13)

Match 1

Dmoniste VS Prtre -> -1 / 21, victoire Wingelin

Un dmoniste un peu hybride de mon adversaire (peut-tre Reno ?) qui a t contr par mon prtre contrle du dbut  la fin...


Match 2

Shaman VS Guerrier -> 29 / -4, victoire Barsy

Partie serre qui s'est termine  la fatigue. Mon adversaire est toujours rest devant et malgr mes kilotonnes d'armure j'ai fini par cder alors qu'il arrivait seulement en fatigue.


Match 3

Voleur VS Paladin -> 0 / 9

Partie express, Barsy m'envoie tout ce qu'il peut dans la gueule mais je me protge grce  deux dfenseurs d'argus. Comme le board est plein de mon ct, la partie est trs vite plie.


Rsultat final : 2-1, victoire Wingelin.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc sur cette victoire finale, pour moi c'est la fin du tournois, j'ai rencontrs tous mes adversaires. Je vous remercie tous pour ce tournois, c'tait fort sympathique, bonne ambiance, quelques squences rigolade derrire mon cran de temps en temps ^^ J'ai dcouvert des styles de jeu, des nouveaux decks intressants et j'ai pu m'auto-valuer grce a vous et valuer mes decks (certains sont a refaire ^^). Si jamais l'ide vous venait d'en faire un autre plus tard, je serais la, avec plaisir  
> Je termine donc avec un ratio de lgrement ngatif de 8 dfaites pour 7 victoires, peut mieux faire.. ^^


C'est pas fini ! xD

Bon vu que tu es un des rares  avoir bien avancer, tu vas devoir patienter un moment, mais quand tout le monde aura fait ses 15 rencontres, il y a un bracket avec les 8 meilleurs. ^^

----------


## Teredor

> C'est pas fini ! xD
> 
> Bon vu que tu es un des rares  avoir bien avancer, tu vas devoir patienter un moment, mais quand tout le monde aura fait ses 15 rencontres, il y a un bracket avec les 8 meilleurs. ^^


D'accord ! Bah tant mieux j'avais pas envi d'arrter, quoique s'en est peut tre fini pour moi 😂

----------


## Wingelin

Zirak VS Wingelin (tour 9)

Match 1

Mage VS Prtre -> 11 / -5, victoire Zirak

Freeze contre contrle, je pense avoir le dessus mais arriv au tour 9 je comprends ma douleur... Trop tard. Deck bien gr par mon adversaire, gg  lui !


Match 2

Druide VS Paladin -> 0 / 12, victoire Wingelin

Partie difficile pour moi, une croissance sauvage T2 puis une autre en mid game met mon adversaire  +2/3 mana et lui permet de bien grer mon board, cens tre l'atout de ce deck. Je pense ma dernire heure arrive sur la fin mais un petit misplay de sa part (me laisser 3 cratures sur board alors que j'avais le secret +1/+1 pour tout le monde) me donne un ltal pile poil... Bref, j'ai vol la game. 


Match 3

Guerrier VS Prtre -> 20 (+5) / -1

Un classique des matchs interminables et tendus. Je pense que mon Reno a fait son petit effet, mais il n'a pas suffit  renverser la game. Beaucoup trop de thons du ct de Zirak et trop peu grs de mon cts, je me dfends autant que possible jusqu' ce que sa hache ne scelle mon destin... 


Rsultat final : 2-1, victoire Zirak. Premire dfaite du tournoi pour ma part, et j'avoue qu'elle est bien mrite ! Mon adversaire a sorti des decks de qualit et les a bien mens  la victoire (malgr un ou deux petits misplays :-)). Flicitations Zirak !

----------


## Zirak

Wingelin vs Zirak


Game 1 : Prtre vs Mage

Je joue mage freeze, contre semblerait-il un prtre contrle. Je contrle tout le long de la game grce  une sortie plus que correct. Je dois utiliser une partie de mes sorts de dgts pour grer ses cratures, mais j'arrive tout de mme  avoir mon late game dans les temps. Wingelin rsiste comme il peut mais il ne peut pas faire grand chose contre le burst (T9 Alex, T10 Pyro, T11 clair de givre, javelot de glace, boule de feu).  Victoire de Zirak 11  -5.


Game 2 : Paladin vs Druide

Je profite du double combo avant sa disparition contre un paladin secret mais plus midrange apparement. Partie relativement serre, et je n'arrive pas  trouver la combo. Un Raffam me permet de mettre un board full 3/3 ce qui a du inquiter Wingelin, qui a du trade en partie mon board pour ne pas mourir le tour d'aprs. Au final c'tait plus dfensif car je n'avais pas de rugissement.  ::D: 
J'arrive contrler un peu le board pour ne pas me faire tuer, et arrive  le mener  12 pv, avec 3 cratures sur le board + une force de la nature en main pour pouvoir le tuer au tour suivant. Je lui laisse un secret, grosse erreur de ma part, je pensais  un autre que le +1/+1. Cela passe au tour de Wingelin, le secret se dclenche, ce qui avec son arme, lui donne pile poil le lethal... Victoire de Wingelin 12  0.


Game 3 : Prtre vs Guerrier

Je joue guerrier contrle classique, contre un prtre Elise / Reno. 
Partie stressante sur l'enjeu et assez serre, mme si je n'ai pas vraiment t mis en danger. Les deux decks se valent, et aprs une lutte acharne et malgr un Reno jou par Wingelin, mon board en late game fait la diffrence. Victoire de Zirak 20  -1.


Rsultat final : Victoire de Zirak 2-1

Parties vraiment quilibres et intressantes. Trs orientes contrles (bon  part mon double combo lol), a fait bizarre de ne pas avoir du tout vu de deck aggro. C'est trangement agrable.  ::aie:: 

Et puis battre (enfin) Wingelin, le champion en titre et mettre fin  sa winning strike de 8 matchs, a n'a pas de prix ! 
Pour le reste il y a Eurocard / Mastercard.  ::mouarf:: 

Je peux me retirer du circuit pro l'esprit tranquille, et fier de mon parcours. ^^

En tous cas un gros GG  toi, toujours aussi coriace comme adversaire.

----------


## Wingelin

> Wingelin rsiste comme il peut mais il ne peut pas faire grand chose contre le burst (T9 Alex, T10 Pyro, T11 clair de givre, javelot de glace, boule de feu). Victoire de Zirak 11  -5.


C'est dans ces moments l que mon Reno me manque...




> Je profite du double combo avant sa disparition contre un paladin secret mais plus midrange apparement. Partie relativement serre, et je n'arrive pas  trouver la combo. Un Raffam me permet de mettre un board full 3/3 ce qui a du inquiter Wingelin, qui a du trade en partie mon board pour ne pas mourir le tour d'aprs. Au final c'tait plus dfensif car je n'avais pas de rugissement.


Effectivement j'ai bien flipp, d'ailleurs j'ai eu une raction un peu moisie puisque je te nettoie la moiti des mobs mais qu'au final si tu avais eu la combo je serais mort pareil xD En tout cas j'ai eu de la chance qu'elle ne sorte pas.




> Et puis battre (enfin) Wingelin, le champion en titre et mettre fin  sa winning strike de 8 matchs, a n'a pas de prix !


Du coup vous n'tes plus que deux invaincus, toi et Rayek (qui vient d'ailleurs de me mettre une misre, voir ci-dessous). J'attends avec impatience de voir votre match !


Du coup voici le rsum de mon match de ce matin : 


Rayek VS Wingelin (tour 6)


Match 1

Mage VS Paladin -> 8 / 17, victoire Wingelin (abandon)

Match assez classique et quilibr entre un mage tempo et un paladin zoo. On se renvoie les coups tranquillement, je me fais nettoyer le board une ou deux fois mais Rayek finit par tre  court de jus et cde face  mes attaques rptes.


Match 2

Paladin VS Druide -> 26 / 0, victoire Rayek

Pas grand chose  dire, le paladin secret fait son job et me dtruit proprement en 8 tours. 


Match 3

Mage VS Prtre -> 30 / 0, victoire Rayek

Alors euh... Voil un rsum de la partie : T1 Wyrm de mana, T2 Apprentie du sorcier, T3 rafale de sort qui tue mon seigneur de la mort et fait popper l'adjurateur therien 6/3 et mets wyrm  4/3... J'ai vu ma vie dfiler devant moi, termin tour 7, 30-0, merci au revoir !


Rsultat final : 2/1, victoire Rayek. Deux grosses sorties qui ne m'ont laiss aucune chance, je vais aller pleurer dans mon coin lol. Flicitations  mon adversaire, j'attends de voir la vido de mon humiliation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Wingelin

LawNasK VS Wingelin (tour 12)


Match 1

Prtre VS Chasseur -> 12 / 0, victoire LawNasK

Mon midrange se retrouve  agresser  fond les ballons mais LawNasK arrive  se soigner et  crer un board trop puissant pour moi.


Match 2

Prtre VS Prtre -> 17 / 30, victoire Wingelin (abandon)

Duel de contrle, j'occupe le board peu  peu avec de plus en plus de serviteurs pour finir avec une quipe quasi full tour 10. Mon adversaire semble  court de removals et prfre en rester l.


Match 3

Prtre VS Guerrier -> 24 / -5

Retour du prtre dragon contre mon guerrier contrle. Peu de cratures joues au dbut de partie, on se jauge beaucoup des deux cts jusqu' ce que LawNasK commence  ouvrir les hostilits. Je riposte bien mais j'use un peu trop de cartes et le midgame est assez difficile (avec notamment un grommash dfensif sorti douloureusement...). Je crois quand mme  la win quand mon adversaire arrive en fatigue avant moi mais il galise  peu prs en enterrant mon lise (ce qui lui fait gagner 2 tours de pioche). Je finit par ne plus avois de jus et cde devant les assauts rpts de ses lgendaires.


Rsultat final : Victoire 2/1 pour LawNasK. Je regrette un peu la premire partie mais les deux derniers matchs taient trs sympas et disputs, ce qui est toujours apprciable !

----------


## Rayek

Et hop les matchs avec Wingelin

----------


## Zirak

Shadowmoon vs Zirak

Game 1 : Dmoniste vs Guerrier

Shadowmoon joue un dmo aggro, et moi un guerrier midrange. Entre les armes et les nombreuses cratures avec provocation, j'arrive  contrer le dpart un peu agressif de Shadowmoon, qui n'arrivera plus  passer ma dfense, et qui abandonnera tour 8. Victoire de Zirak 20(+8)  7


Game 2 : Voleur vs Mage

Cette fois-ci, Shadowmoon joue un deck voleur meca assez violent (une 6/6 et une 8/8 trs rapidement sur le board), j'essai de temporiser comme je peux, et j'ai vraiment une grosse frayeur quand il me sort un assassiner sur mon auspice funeste. Heureusement que mes 2 savants fou me sortent 2 barrires de glace, ce qui me permet de tenir le temps de clean le board. Un Thaurissan et une Alextraza limite top decke, me fournisse une prsence sur le plateau, Shadowmoon arrive  tout nettoyer, malheureusement, Alextraza a fait son boulot, il se retrouve  mi-vie et j'ai le lethal en main pour le tour suivant. Victoire de Zirak 8  -3


Rsultat final : Victoire de Zirak 2-0


Une deuxime partie beaucoup plus quilibre que la premire (mais celle-ci avait vraiment un match up dfavorable), et toujours un peu cette diffrence de collection qui joue aussi. Dommage pour Shadowmoon que j'ai eu un peu de chance sur la 2me, ce n'est pas pass loin qu'il y ai une belle.

----------


## LawNasK

Les matchs qu'ils me reste  faire : 

Round 3	Rayek
Round 5	Nhaps
Round 9	Lady
Round 13	Aramas
Round 15	Zirak

Vous voulez qu'on se donne rendez-vous ?

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai fait que 3 matchs il me semble lol...

Hesitez pas  minterpeller quand je suis co. Avec mon changement d'entreprise et de logement  preparer c'est un peu le bordel^^

----------


## Zirak

> Les matchs qu'ils me reste  faire : 
> Round 3	Rayek
> Round 5	Nhaps
> Round 9	Lady
> Round 13	Aramas
> Round 15	Zirak


T'as oubli Barsy (round 4), et GPPro (round 11), il y a 15 matchs  faire en tout.  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, on te pardonne, pour toi c'est vendredi, a doit tre la fatigue de la semaine. ^^





> Vous voulez qu'on se donne rendez-vous ?


Dans 10 ans, place des grands hommes ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Mais pas de pb pour moi, je peux me librer quasiment tous les jours, suffit de me dire quand vous tes / tu es dispo.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Shadowmoon vs Zirak
> 
> Game 1 : Dmoniste vs Guerrier
> 
> Shadowmoon joue un dmo aggro


Non ce n'est pas un deck aggro, j'ai juste pas eu les pires tirages possibles, du coup j'ai fais comme j'ai pu avec ce que j'ai eu. 

C'est plutt un deck multi-combo, mais j'ai rien pu placer.

Sinon, o en sommes-nous au niveaux des matchs ? Existe-t-il un rcapitulatif que je pourrais consulter ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Mais bon, on te pardonne, pour toi c'est vendredi, a doit tre la fatigue de la semaine. ^^


Mme le vendredi, j'arrive  reconnaitre les couleurs (enfin, je crois). 



Vivement 18h pour tre enfin en week-end !

----------


## Nhaps

Tu peux mettre ma ligne en rouge avec 0-2 tellement tu vas prendre chre  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Mme le vendredi, j'arrive  reconnaitre les couleurs (enfin, je crois).


Bah il me manque des comptes rendus alors, car sur le site, je n'ai pas tes matchs contre Barsy et GPPro d'enregistrs.

Edit : Je viens de refaire le tour du topic, j'ai effectivement trouv le compte rendu du GPPro sur votre match (page 15 le 06/04) que j'ai du voir au boulot et zapper d'enregistrer en rentrant, par contre rien sur celui contre Barsy (ou j'ai vraiment du mal ce matin).

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon, o en sommes-nous au niveaux des matchs ? Existe-t-il un rcapitulatif que je pourrais consulter ?


Un recap non, mais il y a toujours le site o est enregistr le tournoi :

https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...b8b4567/custom

Il faut aller dans "Menu" en haut  gauche puis Matchs =>  1. Groups => Group 1

Cela te donnera le classement provisoire actuel, ainsi que la liste de tous les matchs pour chaque round.

----------


## Lady

LawNask >> Demain 21h / 21h10 (si j'ai du mal a coucher ma fille qui nous fait une petite rechute de "Je veux dormir avec vous")

----------


## Barsy

J'ai perdu 2-1 contre LawNasK mais a date...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai perdu 2-1 contre LawNasK mais a date...


Oui j'attends que LawNasK repasse par la, il a peut-tre not plus de dtails sur son fichier Excel, sinon je le remplirais  l'arrache sans les classes.

----------


## LawNasK

> LawNask


LawNas*K*  ::D: 

OK pour ce soir  ::): 




> Oui j'attends que LawNasK repasse par la, il a peut-tre not plus de dtails sur son fichier Excel, sinon je le remplirais  l'arrache sans les classes.


Ha non dsol, je n'ai aucune info  ::(:  

De mmoire (a vaut ce que a vaut) j'ai jou chaman prtre et chasseur dans cet ordre.

----------


## Zirak

> Ha non dsol, je n'ai aucune info  
> 
> De mmoire (a vaut ce que a vaut) j'ai jou chaman prtre et chasseur dans cet ordre.


Pas de soucis, je renseignerais juste une victoire 2-1 sans la date, les classes et les pools de vie, aprs c'est juste un plus, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire au classement.


Au pire si tu joue contre Lady ce soir, si je suis dispo, j'essaierai de me connecter, on fera notre match dans la foule si tu as le temps.

----------


## Zirak

Rayek vs Zirak

Game 1 : Mage vs Guerrier

Mage Reno vs Guerrier midrange. Partie trs contrle des deux cts, Rayek jouera quand mme 2 Reno et 2 robots de soin (grce  un cho de Medivh), mais je finis par concder aprs plusieurs tours de fatigue, sans plus aucune solution avec les cartes que j'ai en main. Victoire de Rayek 15  16.


Game 2 : Druide vs Prtre

Druide meule vs Prtre anti-aggro / Elise. Partie galement serre, je ne me rend pas compte que c'est un meule tout de suite, mais j'arrive tout de mme  contrler le board. Je descend une premire fois Rayek, qui me sort un arbre de vie, c'est reparti pour un tour  ::D: 

La partie reprend son cours, j'arrive  prendre un peu l'ascendant sur le board en arrivant pratiquement (voir mme jusqu', je ne sais plus) la fatigue, et Rayek fini par concder suite  l'arriv d'un singe dor (qui me remettait un Reno en main). Victoire de Zirak 30  16 ?


Game 3 : Druide vs Paladin

Le retour du druide meule, alors que je joue paladin murloc (3me partie avec \o/), j'essaie de lutter comme je peux, mais je fais une mauvaise sortie (2 murlocs avant le t10, + 2 murlocs dans les 5/6 dernires cartes), malgr une rsistance sur le board, je me fait rouler dessus et meurt  la meule. Victoire de Rayek 20  -2


Je m'incline  mon tour face  Rayek, qui reste donc pour l'instant, le seul invaincu du tournoi. 

Mme si je la perds, j'ai beaucoup apprci la premire partie, cela a du tre une des games les plus longue que j'ai faite.

Flicitations  Rayek. 

La vido arrive dans pas longtemps.

----------


## Rayek

> Rayek vs Zirak
> La vido arrive dans pas longtemps.


Encore 1h30 d'upload donc pas pour tout de suite ^^

[Edit]D'ici quelques minutes elle sera dispo  cette adresse

----------


## LawNasK

Je gagne contre Lady 2-1

Game 1 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs  Voleur (Lady) : Lady joue aggro, et mon deck, pourtant prvu contre aggro, fait une mauvaise sortie. Lady gagne.
Game 2 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs Mage (Lady) : Je change de deck. Lady joue encore aggro, mais semble gne par mes provocations. LawNasK gagne.
Game 3 : Prtre (LawNasK) vs Voleur (Lady) : Mme chose que pour le match prcdent.

Bien jou Lady !

Bonne soire.

----------


## Zirak

Gooby vs Zirak

Game 1 : Guerrier vs Mage

Guerrier contrle contre Mage freeze, mon pire match-up possible, l'armure fait son boulot. Victoire de Gooby 9 (+7)  6

Game 2 : Voleur vs Prtre

Voleur meule embuscade contre Prtre contrle Reno. La mme chose que la game 1, mon pire match-up, entre la meule (qui me fait sauter Ysera, enterr vivant, contrleur mental, etc etc) et ses embuscades qui me dsactivent mon Reno, j'ai lutt en le descendant jusqu' 6 pv, mais aprs arrive Bran que je ne peux pas grer puis robot de soin et du murloc, c'tait ingagnable.  ::D:  

Victoire de Gooby 22  0.


Rsultat final : Victoire de Gooby 2-0

Partie trs expditive, je n'ai clairement rien pu faire.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Je broderais bien un peu, mais y'a pas eu le temps de se passer grand chose.  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

Ouais, honntement, le premier matchup j'ai pris un war contrle parce que j'avais envie de jouer mais je m'attendais  voir un peu d'aggro. Donc grosse chance. La deuxime, j'me suis dit qu'il y avait une chance sur 2 que mon rogue meule passe, et j'suis tomb sur le MU de prdilection. a s'est jou  la chance des decks l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> puis robot de soin


vous jouez en wild?

----------


## Zirak

Bah perso, on a commenc en wild, je pense que c'est mieux de finir au moins les pools en wild, quitte a refaire un sondage entre standard et wild pour le bracket.

Aprs si certains veulent faire leur match en standard, ils s'arrangent entre eux.

Et puis la, Gooby avait juste eu le temps d'ouvrir ses boosters, il me semble qu'il ne devait pas avoir de deck en standard encore.

----------


## ElSpopo

C'est pas plus mal de finir en wild pour les brackets, a permet de laisser un peu de temps avant les matchs suivant pour construire des decks Standard.
pour ceux qui avaient des deck bas sur  les carte GvG, a laisse un peu plus le temps de se retourner.

----------


## Gooby

> vous jouez en wild?


J'ai mme pas eu le temps de lire toutes les nouvelles cartes encore, encore moins de conceptualiser un deck viable.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

LawNasK vs Zirak


Game 1 : Prtre vs Guerrier

Prtre dragon contre guerrier contrle, je contrle bien en dbut de partie, mais comme annonc  LawNasK avant la game, son prtre me gre toute mes grosses menaces, et m'achve juste avant la fatigue. Victoire de LawNask 1-0


Game 2 : Prtre vs Mage

Encore un Prtre pour LawNasK, mais pas dragon cette fois, une deck contrle plus basique. J'ai pour ma part ressorti le Mage freeze. Le Prtre contrle n'a malheureusement pas grand chose  contrler, on se gre nos cratures  coups d'auspice funeste  ::D:  

Je finis par l'emporter tour 10  la pyro aprs un tour 9 trs burst (Alextraza + clair de givre + javelot de glace). Egalisation de Zirak 1-1


Game 3 : Mage vs Paladin

Mage attise-flamme vs le paladin secret de Rayek. LawNasK a une mauvaise sortie, moi j'ai une sortie un peu pornographique, je ne vois pas une aoe en face arriv au tour 7/8, partie relativement expditive. Victoire de Zirak 2-1


Edit: Bon pour la 3me game, LawNasK vient de me dire que c'est un deck Standard Yogg-Saron... ><

----------


## Wingelin

Alvaten VS Wingelin (tour 15)


Match 1

Chasseur VS Prtre -> 10/-1, victoire Alvaten

Partie assez agressive en face de moi, je tiens bon malgr tout sans arriver  poser mon jeu et booster mon C'thun. Je pense avoir fait le gros du travail et contr son chasseur aggro mais soudain, le drame : un N'Zoth sorti de l'enfer et me voil compltement impuissant face  une horde de monstres... Une vraie boucherie.


Match 2

Guerrier VS Druide -> 29(+25) / 0, victoire Alvaten

Partie bien foire de mon ct, je prends l'avantage aux cristaux trs rapidement mais je n'arrive rien  en faire (deux rugissements sauvage en main... bien inutile sans serviteurs  jouer :/). Du coup Alvaten pose son jeu tranquillement et quand mes gros thons commencent  sortir il est dej trop tard...


Rsultat final : 2-0 pour Alvaten. Decks plus puissants et mieux grs de son ct, le rsultat est tout sauf vol ! Va falloir que je bosse un peu plus mon extension xD.

----------


## Alvaten

> Je pense avoir fait le gros du travail et contr son chasseur aggro mais soudain, le drame : un N'Zoth sorti de l'enfer et me voil compltement impuissant face  une horde de monstres... Une vraie boucherie.


En fait c'est plutt un chasseur mid-range mais j'ai fait une bonne sortie. Tour 8 appel de la nature, Tour 9 deuxime appel de la nature, Tour 10 N'Zoth qui rappel une crinire 2 carpeaux, une chauve-souris et un loup contamin, tour 11 PLS !  ::mouarf:: 




> Partie bien foire de mon ct, je prends l'avantage aux cristaux trs rapidement mais je n'arrive rien  en faire (deux rugissements sauvage en main... bien inutile sans serviteurs  jouer :/). Du coup Alvaten pose son jeu tranquillement et quand mes gros thons commencent  sortir il est dej trop tard...


Je confirme la sortie dgueulasse de mon adversaire. Ma sortie est normale mais labsence de rponse me permet de booster rapidement mon C'Thun. Quand enfin il arrive  install un pseudo bord, le grand ancien sveille et me donne la victoire. 

Bien jou  Wingelin quand mme qui  eu la chance de voir la premire invocation de mon N'Zoth dor !  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Shadowmoon quand aurais-tu des dispo ? Il ne me reste plus que toi  affronter et de mon cot.

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne me reste plus que toi  affronter


Ne soit pas si press, certains n'ont mme pas fait un tiers de leurs matchs encore... 


(D'ailleurs j'hsite  mettre forfait tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait au moins 10 matchs  ::twisted:: )

----------


## Rayek

> Ne soit pas si press, certains n'ont mme pas fait un tiers de leurs matchs encore... 
> 
> 
> (D'ailleurs j'hsite  mettre forfait tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait au moins 10 matchs )


J'y peux rien si personne est dispo aux heures o je le suis   ::mrgreen:: 

Je le redis au cas o, je suis dispo en gnral de 20h  22h la semaine (sauf vendredi car je suis en live pour ma chaine ou de jdr ^^)

----------


## r0d

> (D'ailleurs j'hsite  mettre forfait tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait au moins 10 matchs )


Au bout d'un moment il n'y aura pas d'autre choix malheureusement :/

C'est que j'aimerais bien voir la fin du tournoi avant de partir en vacances  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> (D'ailleurs j'hsite  mettre forfait tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait au moins 10 matchs )


Je n'ai pas de souci avec a.  (j'en fait probablement partie :-/)

----------


## Zirak

> J'y peux rien si personne est dispo aux heures o je le suis  
> 
> Je le redis au cas o, je suis dispo en gnral de 20h  22h la semaine (sauf vendredi car je suis en live pour ma chaine ou de jdr ^^)



Bah on ne va pas refaire la conversation d'avant le tournoi, (et ce que je vais dire ne te vise pas spcialement hein ^^), mais comme je l'avait dit  ce moment l, c'est  chacun de s'adapter un minimum pour se rendre disponible, on ne peux pas organiser quoi que ce soit si chacun reste sur son programme perso. Cela reste un vnement "exceptionnel" pour lequel il faut "exceptionnellement" faire des efforts sur son emploi du temps. :p


Enfin perso, si un jour, on en refait un, je pense qu'il faudra se rapprocher de l'organisation du 1er tournoi avec directement un bracket, et imposer une "date limite" pour faire les matchs de chaque round ou je ne sais quoi.

La c'est tout bonnement ingrable, dans 6 mois on est encore dans les matchs de pool  ce rythme l, j'ai l'impression que comme il n'y a pas "d'enjeux", tout le monde s'en fou un peu au final, ce qui enlve tout intrt  la chose (moi le premier, je n'ai pas fait mes 15 matchs encore, car vu le retard de certains, je me dis "c'est pas grave y'a rien qui presse").  






> Au bout d'un moment il n'y aura pas d'autre choix malheureusement :/


Je sais bien mais quand et comment ?

Je veux dire, si on dcide d'une date (arbitrairement ou non), genre le 1er juin, si les gens n'ont pas eu le temps de faire 15 matchs en 9/10 semaines, ils n'auront pas le temps d'en faire 10 en 3 semaines, du coup quel intrt d'attendre jusque l, puisque la plupart seront forfaits de toutes faons ? 

Si on choisit une date plus proche, c'est encore pire, et si on choisit une date plus loin, on aura la mme conversation dans 2 mois. Et si on arrte maintenant, il n'y a qu'une personne qui va dans le bracket... xD



Enfin perso, je pense qu' vouloir faire un tournoi trop " la cool", on a tu tout l'intrt de la chose, comme on l'avait dit avec Alvaten et je ne sais plus qui  l'poque, mme si il n'y a rien  gagner, il faut avoir un minimum de rgles et de contraintes, historie qu'il y ait un minimum de suspens / de pression  qui te tienne en haleine. Alors oui, je comprends que certains ne puissent pas faire un bracket complet sur 1 journe ou 1 week-end, mais un tournoi tal sur 3/4 mois ou plus, c'est trop long...

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas de souci avec a.  (j'en fait probablement partie :-/)


Oui mais il ne t'en manque qu'un  ::D: 


Sur 16 joueurs, il n'y en a que 6 qui ont fait 10 matchs ou plus (dont 1 seul qui a fait tous ses matchs).

Sur les 10 joueurs restants, il y en a encore 7 qui sont  4/5 matchs.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

Etant en couple depuis quelques semaines, je suis moins disponible quauparavant.

Ce soir, je suis libre  part de 21 h pur les intress(e)s.

----------


## Alvaten

> Ce soir, je suis libre  part de 21 h pur les intress(e)s.


Preums  ::aie:: 

Sinon je suis pour imposer une date limite histoire de boucler ce tournoi. On fera mieux la prochaine fois  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Oui mais il ne t'en manque qu'un


Un seul ?!  :8O: 
J'suis le premier tonn !

----------


## Zirak

> Un seul ?! 
> J'suis le premier tonn !


Bah il t'en manque 1 seul pour tre  10, pas pour avoir fini hein ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> Bah il t'en manque 1 seul pour tre  10, pas pour avoir fini hein ^^


Aaaah !  J'suis beaucoup moins tonn alors ^^

----------


## Zirak

ElSpopo vs Zirak

Game 1 : Mage vs Prtre

Mage mca vs Prtre anti-aggro. Je savais que mon adversaire aimait bien les decks mca (mage et shaman si j'ai bien suivi le tournoi), je m'oriente donc vers un deck contrle. ElSpopo me descend rapidement  mi-vie, mais j'arrive  nettoyer le board, et  remonter en vie petit  petit suite  plusieurs tours  vide des deux cts. On se contrle chacun nos btes mutuellement, c'est trs serr, et au final, cela se termine  la fatigue pour les deux joueurs, malheureusement pour mon adversaire, je peux me soigner de 4 par tour.  Victoire de Zirak 30  0


Game 2 :  Dmoniste vs Guerrier

Je reprend le guerrier contrle, et voyant le dmo arriver, je me dis "chouette, avec un peu de chance, c'est un zoo". ElSpopo ne fait que piocher les 2/3 premiers tours, du coup je pense  un Handlock. Puis je vois arriver des cartes taunts que je vois jamais joue, et je m'aperois qu'il s'agit de cartes en 1 exemplaire, je me dis, ok c'est un Reno contrle... Et tout d'un coup, je commence  voir des cartes buffant C'Thun arriver, et la je me dis WTF ?  ::aie:: 

 Du coup, comme on arrive dans les tour 6/7, je me dis qu'il va falloir devenir beaucoup plus agressif, pour lui faire claquer son Reno avant que C'thun ou les jumeaux pointent le bout de leur nez. Je me prpare un Grommash Tour 8 des familles, plus les 4 de l'arme face + 5 d'une vierge guerrire. Il me reste 2 armes en main et 1 silence, le Reno adverse n'arrive pas, et malgr un double taunt en face, j'ai de quoi mettre les 2 points de dgts manquants.  Victoire de Zirak 24(+3)  -2  


Rsultat final : Victoire de Zirak 2-0

Agrablement (bizarrement ?  ::aie:: ) surpris par le deck Dmo d'ElSpopo, je ne m'attendais pas du tout  ce genre de liste, dommage que son Reno lui ait fait faux-bond, mais c'tait bien de tenter le coup avec une decklist plutt indite (enfin pour ma part je ne l'avais jamais vu).

Une petit frayeur aussi sur la 1re, je pense que les decks se valaient sur les deux parties, je n'ai pas eu l'impression de "rouler" sur mon adversaire, on dira que l'me des cartes tait de mon ct ce soir.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Et voila mon dernier match (de cette phase du moins)

Alvaten contre Shadowmoon 

Match 1 :
Prtre VS Voleur : Contrle contre Mca : Shadowmoon fait une bonne ouverture mais je gre rapidement son board et aprs c'est l'puisement quand je prend l'avantage avec mes nombreuses cartes de contrle. Shadowmoon en ai rduit au topdeck mais rien de bien folichon ne sort. Il concde la partie  8pv.

Match 2 :
Voleur contre Dmoniste : Meule contre Rle d'agonie : Shadowmoon joue un deck original. Il installe un trs jolie board un moment avec son N'Zoth qui remonte illico en main avec une disparition. Il remet a avec un Kel'Thuzad mais je pose un Bran et plusieurs oracles qui lui font piocher tous son deck. Un sap sur l'affreuse liche et je sais que c'est gagn malgr le peuple en jeu. Deux tout plus tard la fatigue m'apporte la victoire.

Victoire 2-0 

Voila, dpchez vous maintenant.  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> Agrablement (bizarrement ? ) surpris par le deck Dmo d'ElSpopo, je ne m'attendais pas du tout  ce genre de liste, dommage que son Reno lui ait fait faux-bond, mais c'tait bien de tenter le coup avec une decklist plutt indite


Dmo Rno / C'Thun ? j'ai du en croiser un ou deux en ladder. Il me semble mme avoir vu une vido dessus. Mais c'est vrai que c'est original.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alvaten contre Shadowmoon 
> 
> Match 1 :
> Prtre VS Voleur : Contrle contre Mca : Shadowmoon fait une bonne ouverture



Non au contraire, vu les combo de mon deck voleur Mca, j'ai fais une ouverture plutt mauvaise, sinon j'aurai gagn tour 8 ou 9. Avec un tirage optimal (pice + cartes), j'obtiens la victoire tour 6

----------


## Alvaten

> Non au contraire, vu les combo de mon deck voleur Mca, j'ai fais une ouverture plutt mauvaise, sinon j'aurai gagn tour 8 ou 9. Avec un tirage optimal (pice + cartes), j'obtiens la victoire tour 6


Ok, je connais pas du tout ton deck. Pour moi gnome mcanique T1, mca tlporteur T2 quand je jouais mon mca je trouvais a pas mal comme ouverture mais effectivement aprs a c'est essouffl.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ok, je connais pas du tout ton deck. Pour moi gnome mcanique T1, mcha tlporteur T2 quand je jouais mon mcha je trouvais a pas mal comme ouverture mais effectivement aprs a c'est essouffl.


Pour mon deck Voleur Meca l'idal c'est 

T1 mcha tl-porteur (avec pice) 
T2 l'autre mcha tl porteur + Sensei de fer + 2 ennuyo-tron + gratuitement tous les autres les mcha  1 / 2 cristaux que j'ai en main
T3 le deuxime Sensei de fer + gorille A3 + autre(s) mcha gratuit(s)
T4 le deuxime gorille A3 + mcha(s) gratuit(s) / provocation 
T5 mcha(s) gratuit(s) + mcano amplificateur

----------


## ElSpopo

> Dmo Rno / C'Thun ? j'ai du en croiser un ou deux en ladder. Il me semble mme avoir vu une vido dessus. Mais c'est vrai que c'est original.


Oui c'est un deck que j'ai chopp sur la chaine youtube de Torlk et Marmotte. Je l'ai modifi afin de remplacer les cartes qu'il me manquait. C'est le brainfuck de l'adversaire qui est intressant avec ce deck puisqu'il a du mal  comprendre ce qu'il a en face.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui c'est un deck que j'ai chopp sur la chaine youtube de Torlk et Marmotte. Je l'ai modifi afin de remplacer les cartes qu'il me manquait. C'est le brainfuck de l'adversaire qui est intressant avec ce deck puisqu'il a du mal  comprendre ce qu'il a en face.


Bof, j'en ai crois un ou deux et tu comprends vite ce que c'est. Et  l'arrive c'est 200x plus grable qu'un zoo un peu chattard...

----------


## Zirak

Perso je commence  tester le druide pierre d'invocation / Yogg-Saron que Tars a jou ce week-end  la DreamHack, c'est aussi fun  jouer qu' regarder  ::D:  




 ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Perso je commence  tester le druide pierre d'invocation / Yogg-Saron que Tars a jou ce week-end  la DreamHack, c'est aussi fun  jouer qu' regarder


Mais lol, moi aussi je me suis mis  le jouer depuis 2 jours!  ::aie:: 
C'est un des seuls nouveau decks (non aggro) que je peux me crafter; il me manque trop de cartes de la dernire extension.
Et yep, il est super fun  jouer. Et puis il fonctionne pas mal.
Moi je le joue un peu comme un Miracle: je ne joue pas grand chose dans les premiers tours, pour augmenter les possibilits de combo. Parce que c'est un deck qui combotte dans tous les sens. Le fendral avec les choix des armes, la pierre d'invocation avec tous les sorts, etc.

----------


## GPPro

Dans les games de Tars il a surtout des sorties de porc (la premire game c'est juste honteux ce qu'il sort !)/ top deck de l'extrme. Aprs la pierre d'invocation a reste fun, mais tu sers les fesses quand tu cast  2 mana quoi (auspice).

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs la pierre d'invocation a reste fun, mais tu sers les fesses quand tu cast  2 mana quoi (auspice).


Ca lui arrive contre Naiman dans la vido justement ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Moi je le joue un peu comme un Miracle: je ne joue pas grand chose dans les premiers tours, pour augmenter les possibilits de combo. Parce que c'est un deck qui combotte dans tous les sens. Le fendral avec les choix des armes, la pierre d'invocation avec tous les sorts, etc.


Oui pareil, enfin contre les listes un peu contrle, contre les aggro, il ne faut pas hsiter  claquer un peu de cartes quand mme quitte  gcher des combos, car les deux balayages c'est un peu limite quand mme, et on peut tre vite submerg, et puis si ils ont pos du gant 8/8 pour le dmo, ou de la 7/7 pour le shaman, ta pierre d'invoc et/ou ta lgendaire ne font pas long feu. ^^


Sinon hier soir, j'ai mat des vidos Youtube de Noxious jouant un deck rogue avec 3 dieux (Yogg / C'thun / N'Zoth) + la crature qui te remet une copie 1/1 dans la main. Bon c'est Noxious donc c'est plus du deck fun que du deck opti mta pour passer lgende, mais a avait l'air sympa aussi.

----------


## Rayek

Rayek Vs Kropernic : 2-1

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Premire vido de Rayek que je prends le temps de regarder et j'voulais juste le fliciter pour la qualit de son animation.

Les rares fois o je cherche  voir des vidos sur un sujet prcis (tuto d'une techno, tuto d'un jeu, etc), je suis trs vite rebut car le type qui explique donne envie de se pendre...

Au moins avec Rayek, y a de la vie, c'est gai.  Ca donne envie de voir la suite et a m'a donn envie de regarder d'autres vidos faites par lui.

Voil c'est tout.  Je trouvais que a mritait un p'tit coup de pub plutt qu'un congrats en MP.

----------


## r0d

> Hello,
> 
> Premire vido de Rayek que je prends le temps de regarder et j'voulais juste le fliciter pour la qualit de son animation.
> 
> Les rares fois o je cherche  voir des vidos sur un sujet prcis (tuto d'une techno, tuto d'un jeu, etc), je suis trs vite rebut car le type qui explique donne envie de se pendre...
> 
> Au moins avec Rayek, y a de la vie, c'est gai.  Ca donne envie de voir la suite et a m'a donn envie de regarder d'autres vidos faites par lui.
> 
> Voil c'est tout.  Je trouvais que a mritait un p'tit coup de pub plutt qu'un congrats en MP.


Je m'associe  ton coup de pub! 
Je suis un des tous premiers abonns de ta chaine Rayek, et tes vidos sont toujours trs agrables  regarder. Un gros gg  ::ccool::

----------


## Zirak

Je n'ai rien  dire de plus sur la qualit des vidos, mes camarades ci-dessus ont dj tout dit (je suis aussi abonn sur Youtube, Twitch je ne sais plus  ::D: ).


2 remarques tout de mme sur cette vido en particuliers (enfin 1 plus une question) :


Remarque : 

Rayek : "mon ch'toune", ce n'est tout simplement pas acceptable !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::   (en plus le H est aprs le T, donc cela ne peut pas faire le son "ch").

Voil, c'tait juste histoire de dire un truc ngatif.


Question :

Celle-ci est d'ailleurs adresse plutt  Kropernic.

Mec t'es pire qu'un pisode de Game of Thrones, le suspens de cette vido est insoutenable et je vais poser la question que tout ceux qui l'ont regard se pose :

quelle tait cette fameuse question  propos du moment o Rayek a jou une baston ???? (2me game il me semble)

 ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Hello,
> 
> Premire vido de Rayek que je prends le temps de regarder et j'voulais juste le fliciter pour la qualit de son animation.
> 
> Les rares fois o je cherche  voir des vidos sur un sujet prcis (tuto d'une techno, tuto d'un jeu, etc), je suis trs vite rebut car le type qui explique donne envie de se pendre...
> 
> Au moins avec Rayek, y a de la vie, c'est gai.  Ca donne envie de voir la suite et a m'a donn envie de regarder d'autres vidos faites par lui.
> 
> Voil c'est tout.  Je trouvais que a mritait un p'tit coup de pub plutt qu'un congrats en MP.


Merci, cela fait toujours plaisir quand des personnes apprcient les vidos qu'on ralise ^^

Si vous avez quand mme des remarques n'hsitez pas non plus, les conseils sur des trucs qui plaisent ou pas (Tempo des vidos, qualit du son, etc ..) c'est toujours constructifs. 




> Je m'associe  ton coup de pub! 
> Je suis un des tous premiers abonns de ta chaine Rayek, et tes vidos sont toujours trs agrables  regarder. Un gros gg


Je ne suis pas un crack  Hearthstone (je ne cherche pas non plus  monter lgende aussi :p) mais je pense que j'ai un niveau suffisant pour aider les joueurs casuals sur la construction de deck et sur le gameplay.
Aprs je ne fais qu'une ou deux vidos sur hearthstone car je ne veux pas me cantonner  un seul jeu ^^




> Je n'ai rien  dire de plus sur la qualit des vidos, mes camarades ci-dessus ont dj tout dit (je suis aussi abonn sur Youtube, Twitch je ne sais plus ).


Sur Twitch je confirme mais je youtube j'en sais rien, si ton compte a les abos non visible, je ne te verrai pas dans la liste des abonnes.





> 2 remarques tout de mme sur cette vido en particuliers (enfin 1 plus une question) :
> 
> 
> Remarque : 
> 
> Rayek : "mon ch'toune", ce n'est tout simplement pas acceptable !   (en plus le H est aprs le T, donc cela ne peut pas faire le son "ch").
> 
> Voil, c'tait juste histoire de dire un truc ngatif.


Ma seul rponse sera : blblblblblblblbbl !!





> Question :
> 
> Celle-ci est d'ailleurs adresse plutt  Kropernic.
> 
> Mec t'es pire qu'un pisode de Game of Thrones, le suspens de cette vido est insoutenable et je vais poser la question que tout ceux qui l'ont regard se pose :
> 
> quelle tait cette fameuse question  propos du moment o Rayek a jou une baston ???? (2me game il me semble)


A mon avis c'tait, est ce que tu joues "baston" de souvenir ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Sur Twitch je confirme mais je youtube j'en sais rien, si ton compte a les abos non visible, je ne te verrai pas dans la liste des abonnes.


Euh j'ai rien touch au niveau de la visibilit de mes abonnements, mais je viens de vrifier, je suis bien abonn aussi sur YT. ^^





> A mon avis c'tait, est ce que tu joues "baston" de souvenir ^^


Nan je pense que c'tait plus compliqu que a, car il dit "souviens toi de ce moment, j'aurais une question aprs la game", avant mme que tu joues la baston. Et  la fin de la game, sachant que tu as jou baston, il te demande si tu te rappelles de la situation, et comme tu lui rponds "non", il dit que du coup sa question n'a plus de sens et ne la pose pas.

----------


## Alvaten

En tant que fan de Cthulhu c'est inacceptable de ne pas bien prononcer C'Thun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

Ma question tait de savoir si j'aurais d jouer fusion primordiale ou pas (le truc qui donne +1/+1  une cra pour chaque autre cra allie).

J'ai hsit puis j'me suis dit : "j'ai 4 btes sur tables, s'il a une baston, c'est con... autant garder pour plus tard"

Sur le coup, vu que la baston a suivi juste aprs, j'ai bien fait.  

Mais dans la thorie, sans savoir s'il l'a, fallait-il jouer la fusion ou non.

@Zirak : C'est  cause de la question le suspens ou bien vraiment la partie ???  C'est p-e d au fait que je connaissais les games mais j'ai pas trouv que c'tait spcialement "suspensieux" (c'est quoi l'adjectif ?  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak : C'est  cause de la question le suspens ou bien vraiment la partie ???  C'est p-e d au fait que je connaissais les games mais j'ai pas trouv que c'tait spcialement "suspensieux" (c'est quoi l'adjectif ? ).


Oui oui  cause de la question, la partie, vu que j'avais lu le score, non, il n'y avait pas trop de suspens ^^


Pour ta question, je vais faire le normand mais je dirais "a dpend"  ::D: 

- A combien a te permet de descendre l'adversaire et s'il claque sa baston derrire, est-ce que du coup tu peux repartir assez vite pour le tuer ?  
- Est-ce que tu peux te permettre d'attendre pour le faire pour avoir le lethal sans mourir avant ? Idem si jamais il rase ton board actuel ? 
- Est-ce qu'il a claqu ses executes ou est-ce qu'il peut te la grer direct derrire sans claquer de baston ? 
- etc etc

----------


## Rayek

> Oui oui  cause de la question, la partie, vu que j'avais lu le score, non, il n'y avait pas trop de suspens ^^
> 
> 
> Pour ta question, je vais faire le normand mais je dirais "a dpend" 
> 
> - A combien a te permet de descendre l'adversaire et s'il claque sa baston derrire, est-ce que du coup tu peux repartir assez vite pour le tuer ?  
> - Est-ce que tu peux te permettre d'attendre pour le faire pour avoir le lethal sans mourir avant ? Idem si jamais il rase ton board actuel ? 
> - Est-ce qu'il a claqu ses executes ou est-ce qu'il peut te la grer direct derrire sans claquer de baston ? 
> - etc etc


- est ce qu'il a le chevalier noir (ah non y a que moi qui le joue ^^)

----------


## GPPro

Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ton post l, le chevalier noir est bien revenu dans la mta (merci les twins entre autres). C'est d'ailleurs la russite de cette extension, y'a quelques cartes qui n'taient pas/plus joues et qui sont joues maintenant. Aprs y'a des gros ratages aussi hein (kikoo les shamys).

----------


## Alvaten

Perso j'ai revu le chevalier noir en ladder qu'une seule fois depuis la sortie de l'extension.

----------


## GPPro

> Perso j'ai revu le chevalier noir en ladder qu'une seule fois depuis la sortie de l'extension.


Il est jou dans pas mal de decks control, pas forcment ce que tu croises en ladder  :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ton post l, le chevalier noir est bien revenu dans la mta (merci les twins entre autres). C'est d'ailleurs la russite de cette extension, y'a quelques cartes qui n'taient pas/plus joues et qui sont joues maintenant. Aprs y'a des gros ratages aussi hein (kikoo les shamys).


C'tait pour la blague par rapport  la vido de mon match contre Kropernic ^^

----------


## LawNasK

Bonjour !

Je suis pas mort !

J'ai t DQ ?

Cordialement,

----------


## Zirak

DQ ? disqualifi ? 

Non, si je te disqualifie, il faut que je disqualifie 13 autres joueurs (dont moi-mme).

(Remarques comme a il ne resterait plus que direct la finale entre Alvaten et Teredor).  ::aie:: 


Mais oui, je vais surement refaire un message un peu plus srieux pour faire avancer le schmilblick, par contre pas sr d'avoir le temps ce soir.

----------


## Lady

Coucou,

Juste pour signaler que suite  un rhume qui me plombe depuis 3 semaines !!! (j'ai chop un virus mutant je crois et il veut pas me lcher) et un objectif hors boulot qui me prend pas mal de temps libre je me connecte pas trop en ce moment mais je ne suis pas totalement indisponible donc si des personnes veulent prendre rendez vous je peux me connecter spcialement rien que pour vous! Dispo comme d'habitude mardi, vendredi ou samedi soir entre 21 et 22h

----------


## LawNasK

> DQ ? disqualifi ? 
> 
> Non, si je te disqualifie, il faut que je disqualifie 13 autres joueurs (dont moi-mme).
> 
> (Remarques comme a il ne resterait plus que direct la finale entre Alvaten et Teredor). 
> 
> 
> Mais oui, je vais surement refaire un message un peu plus srieux pour faire avancer le schmilblick, par contre pas sr d'avoir le temps ce soir.


Pour ceux contre qui je n'ai pas encore jou, je devrais pouvoir jouer ce week-end. N'hsitez pas  me MP avec vos disponibilits  ::): 




> un rhume qui me plombe depuis 3 semaines !!!


J'ai un rhume depuis ~5 ans; ne t'inquite pas, on s'y habitue ^_^ ("pro" tip : le PQ double paisseur est le mouchoir avec le meilleur rapport qualit/prix; attention avec le simple paisseur, a se dchire trop facilement)

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai un rhume depuis ~5 ans; ne t'inquite pas, on s'y habitue ^_^ ("pro" tip : le PQ double paisseur est le mouchoir avec le meilleur rapport qualit/prix; attention avec le simple paisseur, a se dchire trop facilement)


Faut arrter de sniffer hein  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Pour un rhume, l'organisme prend normalement maximum 1 semaine pour corriger le bug de lui-mme.

Si a dure plus longtemps, c'est que c'est autre chose.  Faudrait p-e penser  consulter un mdecin ^^.

----------


## LawNasK

> Faudrait p-e penser  consulter un mdecin ^^.


Dans mon cas : avis du mdecin : "tu as un rhume"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Bon bon bon ... vous jouez toujours ? Il y a deux personnes qui attendent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

Perso, je propose ceci :

je laisse jusqu'au dimanche 12 juin pour continuer / finir les matchs, et lundi 13, je mets les matchs non-jous en match nul.

Pourquoi dimanche 12 ? Car comme on a commenc le 1er mars, cela fera 15 semaines pleines, il y avait 15 participants  rencontrer, ce qui aura laiss l'quivalent 1 match  faire par semaine, ce qui aurait d tre plus que trs largement suffisant...

Et aprs je lance le bracket avec les 8 meilleurs classs (qui sont thoriquement les personnes ayant fait le plus de matchs, et donc tant les plus "disponibles", ce qui devrait quand mme permettre d'aller un peu plus vite).


En tous cas, le coup de la "ligue", moi a m'a bien refroidit, je pense que le coup de juste un bracket, comme pour le 1er tournoi, c'tait quand mme plus pratique, et plus rapide.

Ce second tournoi, malgr des matchs trs sympas la plupart du temps, est quand mme un gros ratage (de mon point de vue).

----------


## Kropernic

> Perso, je propose ceci :
> 
> je laisse jusqu'au dimanche 12 juin pour continuer / finir les matchs, et lundi 13, je mets les matchs non-jous en match nul.
> 
> Pourquoi dimanche 12 ? Car comme on a commenc le 1er mars, cela fera 15 semaines pleines, il y avait 15 participants  rencontrer, ce qui aura laiss l'quivalent 1 match  faire par semaine, ce qui aurait d tre plus que trs largement suffisant...
> 
> Et aprs je lance le bracket avec les 8 meilleurs classs (qui sont thoriquement les personnes ayant fait le plus de matchs, et donc tant les plus "disponibles", ce qui devrait quand mme permettre d'aller un peu plus vite).
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.  La prochaine fois, quitte  limiter le nombre de participants (ou faire plusieurs tournois en parallle o les meilleurs pourraient s'affronter dans un nime tournoi plus tard), je prfrerais que ce soit boucl sur une seule soire/journe.  On fixe une date, on se libre le temps ncessaire et c'est parti...

My 2 cents

----------


## Lady

> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.  La prochaine fois, quitte  limiter le nombre de participants (ou faire plusieurs tournois en parallle o les meilleurs pourraient s'affronter dans un nime tournoi plus tard), je prfrerais que ce soit boucl sur une seule soire/journe.  On fixe une date, on se libre le temps ncessaire et c'est parti...
> 
> My 2 cents



Avec tout le monde sur TS a peu tre trs fun !

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour,

En ce moment, J'ai plus trop le temps de jouer. Je passe en coup de vent pour faire juste les qutes et les bras de fer.Du coup, je prfre dclarer forfait pour ma dernire confrontation et j'offre donc la victoire  mon adversaire.

----------


## Zirak

> Du coup, je prfre dclarer forfait *pour ma dernire confrontation* et j'offre donc la victoire  mon adversaire.


Euh c'est not pour le forfait (de toutes faons, tous les matchs non-termins seront forfaits  la fin de la semaine), par contre tu tais loin de ta dernire confrontation, il te restait 9 matchs  faire.  ::mouarf:: 

(ou alors il y a 8 de tes matchs pour lesquels je n'ai eu aucun rsum ici pour mettre le site  jour).

----------


## shadowmoon

> par contre tu tais loin de ta dernire confrontation, il te restait 9 matchs  faire.


Ah bon ?! Pourtant d'aprs le rcapitulatif sur https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...b8b4567/custom, il me reste juste un match, contre Rayek, ou alors je n'ai pas regard au bon endroit ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ah bon ?! Pourtant d'aprs le rcapitulatif sur https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...b8b4567/custom, il me reste juste un match, contre Rayek, ou alors je n'ai pas regard au bon endroit ?


Je ne sais pas, je ne peux pas ouvrir ton lien.

Mais vu que l'on tait 16, que l'on devait tous s'affronter (donc 15 matchs), et que tu es  6 matchs de raliss, j'en conclue qu'il t'en reste 9  faire.

Tu es sr que tu as bien navigu sur le site du tournoi et que tu n'as pas juste regard les "upcoming matches" (qui annoncent les prochains matchs, mais pas tout ceux qu'il reste  faire) ?


Edit : c'est bien a, matchs restant  faire :

Shadowmonn vs Rayek (round 2)
Shadowmoon vs GPPro (round 3)
Shadowmoon vs Aramas (round 5)
Shadowmoon vs Kropernic (round 6)
Shadowmoon vs Gooby (round 8)
Shadowmoon vs Barsy (round 11)
Shadowmoon vs Nhaps (round 12)
Shadowmoon vs Elspopo (round 14)
Shadowmoon vs HxCore (round 15)

----------


## shadowmoon

En effet, je n'ai pas regard au bon endroit. Du coup, vu le nombre de match qu'il me reste  faire, et pour ne pas pnaliser les autres, je me connecterai ce soir  partir de 21h.

----------


## ElSpopo

Je serais probablement connect se soir aprs 21h, donc on pourra faire notre Match.

Il me reste galement  affronter
HxCoreGoobyLady

Que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de croiser en ligne dernirement

----------


## LawNasK

Il me reste Rayek, Nhaps et Aramas, parce contre je ne suis pas l ce soir. MP si vous voulez programmer un match  ::):

----------


## Lady

Pour moi ce soir pas possible mais demain soir je me connecterais  21h donc elspopo si tu es dispo !

----------


## Zirak

haha, genre tout le monde va se rveiller 1 semaine avant la fin alors que a fait 3 mois qu'on attend xD

----------


## Lady

Qui a dit procrastination ?

----------


## Kropernic

> haha, genre tout le monde va se rveiller 1 semaine avant la fin alors que a fait 3 mois qu'on attend xD



J'suis rgulirement connect et y a jamais personne qui vient me voir pour faire un match.

Comment a j'vais pas voir les autres non plus ?  L n'est pas la question !  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> J'suis rgulirement connect et y a jamais personne qui vient me voir pour faire un match.
> 
> Comment a j'vais pas voir les autres non plus ?  L n'est pas la question !


Tout pareil qu Miguel hhh

----------


## shadowmoon

Mea culpa pour hier, j'ai de la famille qui a dbarqu  19h30 pour faire une halte avant de repartir pour le sud ce matin. Et ce soir, je ftes nos 2 mois avec ma compagne, donc  mercredi.

----------


## Nhaps

Je dclare forfait.

Ce format ne me plait pas trop, et jespre que le prochain tournoi sera un arbre winner/loser bracket

----------


## Rayek

Comme d'ab je suis dispo en gnral de 20h  22h tous les soirs, il me reste, je crois, 9 match  faire.

----------


## ElSpopo

Ok, je n'ais vu personne de connect non plus hier soir.

Je devrais tre en ligne ce soir galement.

----------


## ElSpopo

Du coup c'est termin?

Dernier rsultat enregistr le 11 mai, pas un seul match en un mois  ::?: 

a nous donne quoi comme classement?

----------


## Zirak

Je mets tout a  jour ce soir aprs le boulot, et je vous donne la liste des qualifis pour le bracket.

----------


## ElSpopo

Une question,
du coup pour les match non disput si on met galit, a veut dire qu'une personne qui n'aurait jou aucun match serait devant une personne qui aurait jou tout ses match et perdu plus de la moiti d'entre eux?

----------


## Zirak

> Une question,
> du coup pour les match non disput si on met galit, a veut dire qu'une personne qui n'aurait jou aucun match serait devant une personne qui aurait jou tout ses match et perdu plus de la moiti d'entre eux?


Non, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'galit dans les vrais matchs, je vais voir pour mettre 0 points pour les galits si jamais je peux changer en cours de tournoi (mais pour le coup, cela pnalise ceux  qui il manque quelques matchs faute d'adversaires).

Et puis si je ne peux pas changer en cours de route, je verrais, soit je compterais une victoire par forfait  ceux qui ont dj jou plus d'un certain pourcentage de matchs, soit on prendra le classement en cours (mais l aussi, cela pnalise les mmes que ci-dessus).

Enfin dans tous les cas, cela va tre difficile de trouver une solution qui ne pnalise personne...

----------


## Alvaten

On va trouvera pas de solution miracle , pour moi faut mettre 0  tous le monde, c'tait possible de jouer tous ces matches avec un peu de bonne volont  ::aie:: 




> Cela pnalise ceux  qui il manque quelques matchs faute d'adversaires


Dans un futur tournoi je suis pour imposer des dead line  chaque partie et que ceux qui ne peuvent pas joueur leur match par manque d'adversaire "gagnent" automatiquement. C'est ce qui se passe dans les tournois en gnral, si un des deux joueurs est absent et que son adversaire tait prt il gagne par forfais. Si aucun signe de vie des deux, 0 pour les deux.

----------


## Zirak

> Dans un futur tournoi je suis pour imposer des dead line  chaque partie et que ceux qui ne peuvent pas joueur leur match par manque d'adversaire "gagnent" automatiquement. C'est ce qui se passe dans les tournois en gnral, si un des deux joueurs est absent et que son adversaire tait prt il gagne par forfais. Si aucun signe de vie des deux, 0 pour les deux.


Dans un futur tournoi, il n'y aura pas de ligue, ou en tous cas, a sera sans moi  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Bon voil, je viens de me taper une bonne soixantaine de matchs  mettre des draw  0 points partout.

1re impression  chaud : tout ceux qui n'ont pas fait au moins 10 matchs, je vous dteste !  ::aie:: 


Du coup, le classement n'a pas boug, ci-dessous le bracket des 8 finalistes :




Donc, est-ce que tous les participants sont dispo pour faire ces matchs, ou est-ce que je dois faire des remplacements avec le / les suivant(s) dans le classement ?

Et question subsidiaire, bon ptet pas le week-end qui vient pour ne pas prendre les gens de cours, mais est-ce que vous voulez qu'on se cale un week-end pour essayer de faire le plus de matchs en mme temps (voir tout faire en un ou deux aprems), ou est-ce que vous prfrez faire les matchs un peu au jour le jour suivant vos dispos ? 

Et enfin information supplmentaire, avec question bonus :

pour rappel, pour le bracket, il faut choisir 3 decks fixes avec lesquels vous ferez tous vos matchs jusqu' la fin (pas de changement de decks, et si possible de changements de cartes non plus).

Je ne vous les demandes pas  l'avance, pour viter que cela magouille trop sur les choix de ceux qui n'annonceront pas les premiers, par contre, une fois votre 1er adversaire affront, on fige tout (c'est pour cela que cela serait plus pratique de se caler un week-end, comme a pas de dcalage dans les annonces).

La question bonus : on fait du classique en ne choisissant que 3 decks, ou on fait comme les derniers tournois "officiels", on choisit 4 decks, et l'adversaire en banni un en dbut de rencontre ?

----------


## Alvaten

Bien videment dispo 




> Et question subsidiaire, bon ptet pas le week-end qui vient pour ne pas prendre les gens de cours, mais est-ce que vous voulez qu'on se cale un week-end pour essayer de faire le plus de matchs en mme temps (voir tout faire en un ou deux aprems), ou est-ce que vous prfrez faire les matchs un peu au jour le jour suivant vos dispos ?


Perso je prfre au jour le jour, je suis en gnral trs dispo de toute manire




> La question bonus : on fait du classique en ne choisissant que 3 decks, ou on fait comme les derniers tournois "officiels", on choisit 4 decks, et l'adversaire en banni un en dbut de rencontre ?


Egal pour moi

----------


## ElSpopo

Je prfre aussi au jour le jour.
Je suis connect quasiment tous les soirs, donc pas difficile de me croiser.

Pour les 3 deck ou les 4 dont un ban, perso je prfre 3 deck parce que vu que je suis en Free to play, je vais dj avoir du mal a sortir 3 deck potables, donc 4 a sera encore plus dur

----------


## Rayek

Peut-importe pour la frquence des matchs.

Pour les deck idem. Juste une question les deck en standard ou en libre ?

----------


## Zirak

> Juste une question les deck en standard ou en libre ?


Yep, j'y ai pens hier soir aprs avoir fermer la page aprs avoir post mon message, mais la flemme de tout relancer.

Perso, cela m'est gal, je n'ai rien dsenchant et j'ai toujours 4/5 decks en Libre, en plus de mes decks Standards, donc je peux faire l'un ou l'autre.


Ceux n'ayant pas de grosses collections, ont peut-tre eux dsenchant des cartes pour se concentrer sur le Standard (et puis il faut avouer que je n'ai pas vu grand monde jouer en libre quand il y a des membres de DVP connects), donc je pense sans trop me tromper qu'on risque de se diriger plutt vers du Standard.

----------


## LawNasK

> ...


1/ Je suis dsol pour les matchs que je n'ai pas jou
2/ Peu importe pour quand on fait a; pas de problme pour tout faire d'un coup tant qu'on est prvenu environ deux semaines  l'avance.
3/ Prfrence pour Standard. Je n'ai que deux decks, mais je pense que ce sera plus intressant.
4/ Jouer 4 decks dont un ban ne m'arrange pas, mais je me plierai au choix de la majorit

Bon vendredi  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> 3/ Prfrence pour Standard. Je n'ai que deux decks, mais je pense que ce sera plus intressant.
> 4/ Jouer 4 decks dont un ban ne m'arrange pas, mais je me plierai au choix de la majorit


Bah de toutes faons, avec ou sans ban, il te faudra faire un 3me deck, 2 ne suffiront pas par contre, mais sinon oui, on peut se limiter  3 sans ban, il n'y a aucun soucis la dessus, puisque vous tes dj deux  tre un peu limit en deck. 




> Bon vendredi


 ::ptdr:: 

Edit : (J'y reviens plus bas)


Ah et j'anticipe : 

@Kropernic : quand on dit 3 decks, au final, c'est un abus de langage, c'est plutt 3 classes (ce qui induit forcment 3 decks diffrents du coups), donc pas possible de faire un dmo zoo, un dmo poney, et un dmo Reno hein  ::aie:: 

Finis de faire nawak ! 



Edit : OMG => LawNawaK, en plus vu qu'il dit toujours n'importe quoi en croyant qu'on est vendredi tous les jours, a colle !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Wingelin

Coucou  tous,

Pour ma part je suis plus chaud pour des decks standard, des matchs sur rendez-vous entre les concerns dans un premier temps et pourquoi pas les demi-finales et la finale sur une seule soire ? Ca me semble moins gourmand en temps et plus jouable de rassembler 4 personnes en mme temps pour 2-3 h plutt que 8 pour une demi-journe :-).

Pour l'histoire du 4eme deck+ban je m'en fiche un peu,  vous de voir !

Et du coup les matchs se jouent en BO5 mais sur quel mode ? (gagner une fois avec chaque deck ou battre une fois chaque deck adverse ? Changement permis pour les deux joueurs entre chaque partie ou uniquement le gagnant/perdant ?)

----------


## Zirak

> Et du coup les matchs se jouent en BO5 mais sur quel mode ? (gagner une fois avec chaque deck ou battre une fois chaque deck adverse ? Changement permis pour les deux joueurs entre chaque partie ou uniquement le gagnant/perdant ?)


Bah, comme pour le 1er tournoi je dirais, BO5 Conquest (on doit valider ses 3 decks), cela s'tait plutt bien pass comme a, et puis c'est un peu devenu la "norme", je ne sais mme pas si le KOTH existe encore en tournoi "officiels".  ::oops:: 

Au niveau des changements, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ai de restriction en mode Conquest, donc je dirais que les deux peuvent changer entre chaque partie, du moment qu'ils ne reprennent pas un deck dj valid.

----------


## Alvaten

Si on joue avec ban et que vous n'avez que 3 decks ne vous faite pas de soucis. Crez un deck chaman bidon vous n'aurez pas  l'utiliser c'est celui que tout le monde banni  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Si on joue avec ban et que vous n'avez que 3 decks ne vous faite pas de soucis. Crez un deck chaman bidon vous n'aurez pas  l'utiliser c'est celui que tout le monde banni


 ::ptdr::   C'est tout  fait a... xD


Ca me fait penser  une vido de TheFishou, il a t faire un tournoi => 3 decks contrles/mid + Chaman Face/Totem en 4me deck, il n'a pas pu jouer le Chaman sur une seule rencontre, il tait instant ban...  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

J'en reviens pas d'tre dans le bracket ::ptdr:: .

En ce moment, je serais plus chaud pour faire a au jour le jour (suis dispo le soir en gnral) car je suis en GN du 6 au 9 juillet et c'est un peu le bordel entre vrifier le matos et se procurer ce qui manque/n'a pas survcu.  C'est pas comme si les boutiques d'quipement de GN courraient les rues  ::(: 

Par contre aprs, je devrais tre assez cool niveau dispo.

Pour les decks, merci  Zirak d'avoir prcis que c'est bien 3 classes et pas 3 decks.  Sinon j'vous faisais 3 chamans diffrents  ::aie:: . Vous avez des listes  proposer ? XD

----------


## Alvaten

> car je suis en GN du 6 au 9 juillet


C'est quoi comme GN ? Faut vraiment que j'en fasse un un jour j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Vous avez des listes  proposer ? XD


Bien sr :

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Hearthstone+Standard+Deck

 ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est quoi comme GN ? Faut vraiment que j'en fasse un un jour j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion


Il s'agit d'OutreTerre.

www.outreterre.be.

En trs rsum, un GN med-fan mais bas sur l'histoire relle.  En fait, ils ont pris les vrais faits historiques et ont cr une branche  partir d'un certain point pour crer leur univers ^^.

----------


## LawNasK

C'est quoi un GN ?

----------


## Alvaten

Je de rle grandeur nature

----------


## Zirak

Si jamais quelqu'un croise Teredor ig avant moi, ne pas hsiter  le renvoyer vers ce fil, qu'il lise les derniers messages, et qu'on se lance dans cette dernire partie du tournoi, histoire de finir a avant les congs  ::D: 

Donc si on rsume grosso modo les prfrences / rgles jusque l :

3 classes diffrentes et avec listes fixes (en mode Standard).
Matchs en BO5 mode Conquest (il faut valider ses 3 propres decks), chacun peut changer de deck entre chaque manche (du moment qu'on ne rejoue pas un deck valid).
Matchs  programmer avec son adversaire.

----------


## Alvaten

Je vais jouer chasseur / paladin / chaman

----------


## Kropernic

Je regarde ce soir ce que je jouerai.  Faut que je me trouve des listes lowcost sur le net ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Si jamais quelqu'un croise Teredor


Je l'ai prvenu. Il rle un peu (d'agonie ?) mais est OK.

----------


## ElSpopo

Idem, il faut que je prpare mes listes avec les cartes dispos.
Jessaie de prparer a ce soir

----------


## Zirak

> Il rle un peu (d'agonie ?) mais est OK.


A propos de ?

----------


## LawNasK

> A propos de ?


Je sais pas, il rle tout le temps, faut pas faire attention  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Je sais pas, il rle tout le temps, faut pas faire attention


Puis de toute faon, on est vendredi...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas, il rle tout le temps, faut pas faire attention


><

Vous m'avez l'air d'une fine quipe les deux l... xD

----------


## Kropernic

Yop yop !

Finalement, faut donner 3 ou 4 classes ?

----------


## Alvaten

3, c'est plus facile pour les joueurs avec une petite collection

----------


## Zirak

> Si jamais quelqu'un croise Teredor ig avant moi, ne pas hsiter  le renvoyer vers ce fil, qu'il lise les derniers messages, et qu'on se lance dans cette dernire partie du tournoi, histoire de finir a avant les congs 
> 
> Donc si on rsume grosso modo les prfrences / rgles jusque l :
> 
> *3* classes diffrentes et avec listes fixes (en mode Standard).
> Matchs en BO5 mode Conquest (il faut valider ses *3* propres decks), chacun peut changer de deck entre chaque manche (du moment qu'on ne rejoue pas un deck valid).
> Matchs  programmer avec son adversaire.

----------


## Wingelin

OK pour les rgles, dernires question : on fournit les listes quand et  qui ?

----------


## Zirak

> OK pour les rgles, dernires question : on fournit les listes quand et  qui ?


Bah au dpart, je pensais organiser les choses de cette faon :

chacun envoyait un mp  un participant non qualifi qui passe rgulirement sur le forum avec ses 3 classes, et quand la personne aurait eu tous les mp, elle publiait tout en une fois comme a on dcouvrait tous en mme temps les choix de chacun, cela vitait que les derniers fassent leur line-up en fonction des premiers.

Mais du coup, comme Alvaten m'a un peu pris de court vu qu'il a dj post ses choix, j'ai envie de dire qu'on peut les annoncer ici quand on est fix.


D'ailleurs  ce propos :

Je pense qu'on va laisser jusqu' dimanche pour que chacun fixe et annonce ses choix, et on attaque les matchs  partir de lundi.

----------


## Kropernic

Helloooo,

Moi ce sera : 
Dmoniste
Palladin
Mage

----------


## Wingelin

Bonjour  tous,

Pour moi ce sera Dmoniste, Guerrier et Prtre.

----------


## Zirak

Perso, cela sera mode yolo, j'arrive pas  me dcider, du coup a sera guerrier, mage, et chaman.

----------


## ElSpopo

pour moi ce sera guerrier chaman et mage avec des decks un peu fait  l'arrache

----------


## Kropernic

On commence quand ?

----------


## Alvaten

> On commence quand ?


Quand tu veux, la preuve  ::mrgreen:: 

Alvaten contre ElSpopo

Match 1 - Paladin contre Guerrier - N'Zoth contre Worgen OTK - ElSpopo remporte la partie avec sa combo, c'est le genre de chose que mon deck ne peux pas contrer. Je n'ai pas assez de taunt dans le deck.  

Match 2 - Chaman contre Mage - Agro contre Yogg-Saron) - Je fait une sortie correcte et gagne relativement rapidement sans vraiment identifier vraiment le deck de mon adversaire (mais le style trange me fait pens  Yogg). 

Match 3 - Paladin contre Mage - La dernire partie me confirme mon impression, Yogg sort mais n'est pas fantastique (sans tre nul non plus) je pass pas loin de la mort (8pv) mais un soin rapide me remonte  28. Mon N'Zoth sort des enfer er ramne Sylvanas, Tyrion, deux Taurens contamins et un deux gnomes. Il gre trs bien la chose avec un choc de flammes et sont petit board en nettoyant presque le miens mais je finis par l'emporter. Le grand nombre de soin de mon deck fait la diffrence ici.

Pour moi je gagne 2-1  ce moment mais ElSpopo m'annonce qu'en joue en BO5 conquest ? bon ok pour moi c'est du BO3 classique comme en phase de poule mais bon jouons on verra bien.

Match 4 - Chasseur contre Mage - Mid range contre Yogg toujours - Sortie correcte pour moi mais ElSpopo 
Bilan : si c'est du BO3 je gagne 2-1, si c'est du BO5 conquest je gagne 3-1

----------


## LawNasK

Chaman, Prtre et Mage.

Bon Vendredi !

----------


## Zirak

> Donc si on rsume grosso modo les prfrences / rgles jusque l :
> 
> *3 classes diffrentes* et avec listes fixes (en mode Standard).
> *Matchs en BO5 mode Conquest (il faut valider ses 3 propres decks)*, chacun peut changer de deck entre chaque manche (*du moment qu'on ne rejoue pas un deck valid*).
> Matchs  programmer avec son adversaire.


Je peux vraiment pas tre plus clair, aprs tout, ce n'est que la 3me ou 4me fois que je le remet.  ::aie:: 


Donc c'est bien une victoire 3-1 :p

----------


## Alvaten

Mes excuses  Spopo alors il avais raison. Pas facile de suivre avec tous les changements qu'il y a eu et les priodes d'attente  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Mes excuses  Spopo alors il avais raison. Pas facile de suivre avec tous les changements qu'il y a eu et les priodes d'attente


Ouais mais de toute faon, quand c'est Zirak qui explique...

 ::dehors:: 

P.S. : Je devrais tre dispo ce soir pour ceux qui veulent...

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais mais de toute faon, quand c'est Zirak qui explique...


Ca doit tre vrai, car apparemment, tu n'as pas tout suivi non plus  ::D:  

Cf ta phrase suivante :





> P.S. : Je devrais tre dispo ce soir pour ceux qui veulent...


On n'est pas en mode ligue, tu ne vas pas affronter tout le monde, la seule personne que tu peux affronter, c'est le mec qui explique mal en personne AKA moi-mme. (Le screen du bracket 2 pages plus tt n'tait pas que pour faire joli  ::aie:: ).

La on fait notre match, si tu perds, tu vas en looser bracket, et si tu reperds, t'es limin dfinitivement, c'est pas "on affronte tout le monde, et on compte les points  la fin" :p 


Au final, je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui explique mal, o si c'est vous qui n'avez pas tous les fils qui se touchent, mais a c'est pareil, a fait 50 fois qu'on le dit.  ::mouarf:: 

(Sachant ce que tu me racontes rgulirement avec toutes les gaffes que tu fais dans les diffrents jeux, je sais vers quelle option tu penches toi !  ::mouarf:: )


Pour ce soir, je serais surement dispo aussi, si ma box ne me fait pas encore des siennes, de toutes faons, si on arrive pas  faire notre match avant dimanche  cause de ma box, je dclarerais forfait.

----------


## Kropernic

[MAUVAISE FOI]
C'est bien ce que je disais.  


Je suis dispo pour ceux qui veulent, ie. toi et les suivants qu'il faut que je massacre  ::aie::  
[/MAUVAISE FOI]

----------


## Zirak

Zirak vs Kropernic


Game 1 : Chaman vs Mage

Vu qu'on a dcid de jouer avec 3 decks sans ban, j'ai donc sorti le bon vieux chaman (pas le full face), et Kropernic joue un mage C'thun. Il me gre mon board tout le dbut, puis j'arrive  poser un totem de mana qu'il n'a plus rien pour grer et qui me permet donc de piocher deux cartes par tour. Les solutions viennent  lui manquer, je remplis mon board petit  petit (en 2 tours quoi xD), pas d'aoe en vu chez Kropernic, il ne peut donc pas faire grand chose.

Victoire de Zirak 19 - 0


Game 2 : Mage vs Mage

Kropernic reprend le mme deck, je joue galement mage, mais version Yologg-Saron (enfin une liste un peu modifie). Kropernic ne pioche pas normment de cratures, j'arrive donc  lui grer au fur et  mesure qu'il les sort (et jouant Yogg-Saron, les sorts, ce n'est pas ce qui manquait chez moi  ::D: ). Je finis par me prendre un C'thun  13 ou 14 je crois, mais il s'est pris son sheep.
Je descend Kropernic  3, je joue un grimoire puis un drake pour essayer de chopper un dernier dgts direct, ce n'est pas le cas. Kropernic me gre mon board pour essayer de survivre, mais j'ai Yogg en main depuis un moment, on voit une dizaine de sorts passer, rien de bien folichon, except le sort druide qui me donne le lethal en me donnant 4 atk / 4 armure.

Victoire de Zirak 12 - -1


Game 3 : Guerrier vs Paladin

Guerrier tempo vs Paladin aggro bouclier divin. Bon bah, sortie beaucoup trop aggro pour moi, je rsiste comme je peux avec des provocs, et des armes, mais je me fais rouler dessus, la partie la plus rapide et la moins serre de toutes.

Victoire de Kropernic 23 - 0


Game 4 : Guerrier vs Dmoniste

Je ne sais pas si il aurait eu plus de chance avec son mage, mais Kropernic dcide de prendre son dmo, histoire que j'ai affront ses 3 listes. D'ailleurs je tiens  dire que la liste de ce dmo (qui a somme toute bien tenu et n'tait mme pas loin de gagner), m'a bien retourn la tte, j'avais l'impression de regard un pisode de GOT, tellement je me disais WTF ? tous les 2 tours xD

Tour 1/2/3 on pense que c'est un deck zoo - "OK  ::twisted:: "

Tour 4/5 on se rend compte que c'est un deck poney des enfers / dmons - "ah finalement c'tait pas un vrai zoo ?  ::weird:: " + "ca y est il rejoue son deck poney des enfers xD (j'ai servi de punching ball une soire  Kropernic quand il testait sa liste  l'poque du libre  ::D: )

Tour 6/7 on commence  voir apparaitre des cratures boostant C'thun  - "Mais c'est quoi ce bordel ?  ::aie:: "

Tour 7/8/9 Et vas-y que je te fais pter des ombreflammes et des C'thun... -   ::zen:: 

Bon je finis par l'emporter en sacrifiant ma Sylvanas sur son C'thun, qui lui vole un .... poney. J'execute donc C'thun, et pose un Ragnaros qui ira face.

Victoire de Zirak 13 - -2


Rsultat final : Victoire de Zirak 3-1


Bon malgr un manque d'organisation certain ( ::aie:: ), c'tait un match trs sympa, et j'ai bien ri durant cette dernire game. ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> Bon malgr un manque d'organisation certain (), c'tait un match trs sympa, et j'ai bien ri durant cette dernire game. ^^


Ca tombe bien, c'est un peu le but d'un jeu  ::): 

Mais sinon, j'ai eu mes petits poneys trop tard... Ils sont senss combots avec un peu tout et quand a ne vient pas...

A refaire moi je dis !

----------


## Alvaten

Bon et tous les autres ? on peux prvoir une final avant nol ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Ca tombe bien, c'est un peu le but d'un jeu 
> 
> Mais sinon, j'ai eu mes petits poneys trop tard... Ils sont senss combots avec un peu tout et quand a ne vient pas...
> 
> A refaire moi je dis !


D'ailleurs, je veux bien une capture d'cran lisible de ta liste dmo en mp, car je me pose 2/3 questions, mais je ne veux pas plus spoil que a ton deck aux autres (j'en ai dj beaucoup dit dans le rsum du match), histoire qu'il ne perde pas 100% de son effet de surprise.  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Ou pas !

Heureusement que ce sont les plus actifs du tournoi qui se sont qualifis !  ::aie:: 

Si entre 2 apros / barbecues, on pouvait se dbarrasser de a, a serait pas mal... :p

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai crois Wingelin : il n'est pas disponible de la semaine, mais me prviendra immdiatement s'il se libre

----------


## Wingelin

Bonjour  tous,

Effectivement vacances pour moi donc connexion vite fait sur smartphone pour faire mes qutes (mais pour un duel ce n'est pas pratique...).

Je vais essayer de planifier mon duel avec LawNasK au plus vite, sinon j'annonce dej des dispos pour les soires de mercredi, jeudi et vendredi prochain :-)

Bonne fin de semaine  tous !

----------


## Rayek

Dsoler je n'tais pas trop disponible dernirement.

Mes decks : Mage, Paladin et Chaman.

Jeudi je serai normalement dispo (sauf  un moment si y a un vide grenier pas trop loin de chez moi ^^)

----------


## Teredor

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai rattrap la conversation, je jouerai donc Pretre, Mage et Chasseur. Pouvez vous me dire contre qui je dois jouer ? Merci, bonne journe  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai rattrap la conversation, je jouerai donc Pretre, Mage et Chasseur. Pouvez vous me dire contre qui je dois jouer ? Merci, bonne journe


Contre Rayek, le barcket est en page 24

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai rattrap la conversation





> contre qui je dois jouer ?


"J'ai rattrap mais j'ai pas lu"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Teredor

> Contre Rayek, le barcket est en page 24


Merci  ::):  Je viens de finir de crer mes decks  ::):  Je suis en vacances cette semaine donc dispo toute la journe pour des matchs  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

> Merci  Je viens de finir de crer mes decks  Je suis en vacances cette semaine donc dispo toute la journe pour des matchs


Si Rayek suit ses habitudes, le soir  20h+

@Wingelin, si je me souviens bien tu es disponible demain soir, on fera nos matches  ce moment l  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Si Rayek suit ses habitudes, le soir  20h+


Il a dit qu'il tait aussi dispo jeudi dans la journe (sauf si vide grenier), vu que c'est fri. 

Au pire n'hsitez pas  vous envoyer un rdv par mp ou ici dans le fil, a vous vitera de vous attendre pour rien sur le Battlenet.

----------


## Kropernic

On peut avoir un bracket mis  jour ? ^^

Histoire de savoir si j'ai dj de la concurrence dans la partie du bas XD

----------


## Zirak

Le bracket  jour est visible au mme endroit que le reste de la ligue, via le lien du site de gestion qui a t donn plusieurs fois dans le fil, mais que personne n'a mis en favoris ni ne consulte...  ::calim2:: 

Pour les plus feignants d'entre vous qui dsireraient une capture d'cran  jour, faudra attendre que je rentre du boulot, et que j'ai mat mon pisode de Preacher (voir celui de 12 Monkeys en + si il est sorti depuis ce midi) ou que quelqu'un d'autre se dvoue. 


Mais accessoirement non, tu n'as pour l'instant pas d'adversaire, un peu de dduction  partir du screen prcdent te fournissait la rponse.  :;):

----------


## Wingelin

> @Wingelin, si je me souviens bien tu es disponible demain soir, on fera nos matches  ce moment l


Yep, j'ai bien not le rendez-vous de mon ct :-) Dispo  partir de 18h30, n'hsite pas  me dire quelle heure te conviendrait le mieux. (NB : je me permets d'en parler ici plutt qu'en MP pour que les spectateurs motivs et ou futurs adversaires potentiels puissent venir nous voir/tudier).

D'aprs le magnifique bracket (que j'avais en favori depuis le dbut, bravo Zirak  ::D: ), le gagnant de notre match avec LawNasK jouera Zirak et le perdant Kropernic. Si l'un ou l'autre ou les deux d'entre vous sont dispos demain soir on peut envisager d'enchaner les matchs pour avancer ce tableau !

Bonne soire  tous !

----------


## Zirak

> D'aprs le magnifique bracket (que j'avais en favori depuis le dbut, bravo Zirak ), le gagnant de notre match avec LawNasK jouera Zirak et le perdant Kropernic. Si l'un ou l'autre ou les deux d'entre vous sont dispos demain soir on peut envisager d'enchaner les matchs pour avancer ce tableau !


Je devrais tre dispo, mais je risque surement d'oublier d'ici l  ::D: 

Par contre je ne sais pas si on va effectivement tomber comme a, ou si cela va intervertir avec les perdants des deux autres matchs, histoire d'viter que l'on retombe trop vite contre quelqu'un qu'on a dj affront.

----------


## Kropernic

Demain soir j'ai un ami qui passe  la maison donc pas sr mais quand mme possible vu que c'est mon coach  HS ^^.

----------


## Zirak

> Demain soir j'ai un ami qui passe  la maison donc pas sr mais quand mme possible vu que c'est mon coach  HS ^^.


Ca y est a commence la triche pour gagner ! 

Le mec il va se faire coacher pendant le tournoi, tranquille ! 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Ca y est a commence la triche pour gagner ! 
> 
> Le mec il va se faire coacher pendant le tournoi, tranquille !


 ::mouarf:: 

Les sportifs qui se font aider quel honte ! Je n'ai pas regard l'euro, mais il parait que toutes les quipes avaient un coach ! Que des tricheurs !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Les sportifs qui se font aider quel honte ! Je n'ai pas regard l'euro, mais il parait que toutes les quipes avaient un coach ! Que des tricheurs !


C'est vrai que c'est compltement pareil (ou pas :p). 

T'as dj vu un tournoi de HS avec un pro-player qui a son pote  ct de lui pour lui dire "attention l, si tu fais a, tu vas faire un missplay, tu devrais plutt faire comme a..." ?  ::aie:: 

Mme sur des jeux en quipes (LoL, HotS, CS ou autre), tu as les communications pour les membres de l'quipes, mais je ne suis pas sr que les coachs aient le droit d'intervenir pendant les games, c'est plus du dbrief entre les games / en fin de partie.


D'ailleurs mme pour les vrais sports irl si on en revient  l'Euro par exemple, les coachs la plupart du temps pendant l'action, c'est plus pour gueuler sur un truc mal fait que pour vraiment conseiller sur une action prcise. Et surtout, ils n'interviennent pas directement  proprement parler, pour que ton analogie soit bonne, il faudrait que pendant les matchs de l'Euro, les coachs des diffrentes quipes soient entrs sur le terrain pour jouer pendant les matchs.  ::mouarf:: 

Les choix tactiques et techniques se font avant le match / pendant la mi-temps ou en priv avec un joueur avant qu'il entre sur le terrain ou pendant les arrts de jeu, mais le coach n'est pas l en train de gueuler  travers tout le terrain "Vas-y Robert, fais la passe  Michel, il est dmarqu, leur gardien ne va rien voir venir !", niveau discrtion on a connu mieux ou il n'entre pas sur le terrain pour aller dfendre / marquer des buts lui-mme non plus...  ::aie:: 


Enfin bon, c'tait plus pour la boutade qu'autre chose, de toutes faons il part de tellement loin que mme avec un coach, Kropernic restera mauvais (mwahahaha), mais toujours est-il que je ne trouve pas ton analogie (qui tait une boutade aussi je sais) trs convaincante, le problme n'est pas d'avoir un coach, mais d'avoir un coach qui participe pendant la rencontre.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est vrai que c'est compltement pareil (ou pas :p). 
> 
> T'as dj vu un tournoi de HS avec un pro-player qui a son pote  ct de lui pour lui dire "attention l, si tu fais a, tu vas faire un missplay, tu devrais plutt faire comme a..." ? 
> 
> Mme sur des jeux en quipes (LoL, HotS, CS ou autre), tu as les communications pour les membres de l'quipes, mais je ne suis pas sr que les coachs aient le droit d'intervenir pendant les games, c'est plus du dbrief entre les games / en fin de partie.
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs mme pour les vrais sports irl si on en revient  l'Euro par exemple, les coachs la plupart du temps pendant l'action, c'est plus pour gueuler sur un truc mal fait que pour vraiment conseiller sur une action prcise. Et surtout, ils n'interviennent pas directement  proprement parler, pour que ton analogie soit bonne, il faudrait que pendant les matchs de l'Euro, les coachs des diffrentes quipes soient entrs sur le terrain pour jouer pendant les matchs. 
> 
> ...


Bah s'il me dit mes conneries entre deux games, c'est pas bon ? ^^

Aprs, y aura personne pour vrifier.  La vraie question est : me faites-vous confiance ?  

Puis si on dmarre comme a, qu'est-ce qui nous que vous n'tes pas 5 derrire l'cran  brainstormer les meilleurs play alors que nous pensons affronter Zirak ? :p

----------


## LawNasK

> T'as dj vu un tournoi de HS avec un pro-player qui a son pote  ct de lui pour lui dire "attention l, si tu fais a, tu vas faire un missplay, tu devrais plutt faire comme a..." ? 
> 
> Mme sur des jeux en quipes (LoL, HotS, CS ou autre), tu as les communications pour les membres de l'quipes, mais je ne suis pas sr que les coachs aient le droit d'intervenir pendant les games, c'est plus du dbrief entre les games / en fin de partie.


Je n'ai jamais vu un tournois pro de Starcraft sans coach  ::D: 

Je crois qu'il y a des coach de certaines quipes LoL qui donnaient des conseils (et que justement a posait problme).







> c'tait [...] pour la boutade


C'tait juste pour t'embter  ::mouarf:: 





> Puis si on dmarre comme a, qu'est-ce qui nous que vous n'tes pas 5 derrire l'cran  brainstormer les meilleurs play alors que nous pensons affronter Zirak ? :p


Pas bte. Je vais donner mon compte  un ami plutt (trs) fort, vous allez rien voir venir  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Bah s'il me dit mes conneries entre deux games, c'est pas bon ? ^^


Si si c'est exactement ce que je dis, faire un debrief aprs a me choque pas, c'est pendant la game (enfin a me choque pas non plus, je m'enfou complet, mais je diffrencie les deux cas).

C'est comme si j'tais spec sur ton adversaire, tout en tant sur TS avec lui, que je lui conseille de faire tel ou tel play, cela ne serait pas fairplay envers toi.





> Aprs, y aura personne pour vrifier.  La vraie question est : me faites-vous confiance ?


Personnellement,  toi, non.  ::aie:: 

Mais aprs c'est pareil pour tout, comme les changements de liste de deck entre 2 matchs ou autres, on ne peut pas vrifier, et oui, on est oblig de se faire mutuellement confiance.

Aprs comme on le dit  chaque fois, il n'y a rien  la cl ( part un peu d'go  ::D: ), du coup, quel intrt aurait quiconque  ne pas jouer le jeu ? 





> Puis si on dmarre comme a, qu'est-ce qui nous que vous n'tes pas 5 derrire l'cran  brainstormer les meilleurs play alors que nous pensons affronter Zirak ? :p


Si c'tais le cas, j'aurais gagn le tournoi prcdent, ou alors cela veut dire qu'on est 5 mauvais, ou que chez Wingelin, ils sont plus nombreux...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


Au dpart je ne voulais pas lancer une polmique hein, c'est juste une blagounette, il peut bien y avoir ta grand-mre, le pape, ou le champion du monde d'HS avec toi pendant les matchs, a ne me drange pas...  ::calim2::

----------


## LawNasK

> il n'y a rien  la cl


Il n'y a mme pas Nhaps pour qu'on le taunt  ::calim2:: 





> Si c'tais le cas, j'aurais gagn le tournoi prcdent, ou alors cela veut dire qu'on est 5 mauvais, ou que chez Wingelin, ils sont plus nombreux...


 ::mouarf:: 





> Au dpart je ne voulais pas lancer une polmique hein, c'est juste une blagounette, il peut bien y avoir ta grand-mre, le pape, ou le champion du monde d'HS avec toi pendant les matchs, a ne me drange pas...


Honntement je suis chaud pour jouer contre le pape  :8-):

----------


## Kropernic

> Au dpart je ne voulais pas lancer une polmique hein, c'est juste une blagounette, il peut bien y avoir ta grand-mre, le pape, ou le champion du monde d'HS avec toi pendant les matchs, a ne me drange pas...


Oui oui tracasse, j'avais bien compris ;-)

Et LawNasK qui troll encore... On est pourtant pas vendredi (quoi que ?)

----------


## LawNasK

> On est pourtant pas vendredi (quoi que ?)


Demain c'est le week-end, on est forcment vendredi. Vous me la ferrez pas cette fois !

----------


## Zirak

> *Demain c'est le week-end*, on est forcment vendredi. Vous me la ferrez pas cette fois !


Que pour ceux qui font le pont (et encore que pour les franais) ! Mais il y a aura un vrai vendredi, vendredi (non sans dec' ?  ::aie:: ), pour les autres.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Y en a qui bossent demain et vendredi  ::furieux::

----------


## Wingelin

Match entre LawNasK et moi (Wingelin) jou ce soir. 

Match 1 : Prtre (LawNasK) contre Dmoniste (Wingelin)

Sortie un peu lente  mon got mais bien compense par un Brann tour 3 qui s'est avr super efficace, mon adversaire n'ayant pu le tuer ds son arrive. Ensuite le zoo fait son travail tout seul, l'AOE de LawNasK est arrive trop tardivement pour empcher ma victoire.

Victoire 20 - 0 pour Wingelin


Match 2 : Shaman (LawNasK) contre Guerrier (Wingelin)

Sortie classique de mon adversaire et manque de rponse de mon ct. Je me retrouve rapidement submerg par une montagne de serviteurs (notamment car je n'avais pas de rponse face  un deuxieme totem de pioche) et sans baston en main. La partie tait  sens unique et la victoire trs logique.

Victoire 28 - 0 pour LawNasK


Match 3 : Prtre (LawNasK) contre Prtre (Wingelin)

Duel de "qui a le plus gros C'thun" que je remporte au tour 9. Le vol d'un brann au tour 6 a je pense grandement jou en ma faveur.  noter que je rate un ltal sympa  base de brann + auchenai + soigneuse  5 PV au dernier tour avant l'abandon.

Victoire 28 - 8 pour Wingelin (abandon)


Match 4 : Mage (LawNasK) contre Guerrier (Wingelin)

La revanche de mon guerrier. Partie la plus amusante pour moi, bien que j'ai eu une petite frayeur au dbut en voyant un wyrm de mana grossir jusqu' 5 d'attaque et me mettre  15pvs au tour 4. Heureusement avec l'aide de quelques sorts je finit par le grer et par remonter mon armure de manire assez massive. Manque de chance assez incroyable de LawNasK sur son Yogg dont l'effet a t quasiment inutile (un pige  serpent et une arme 1/3 au final...) alors que mon C'thun a bien nettoy le board.

Victoire 15 (+26) - 7 pour Wingelin (abandon)


Au final, victoire 3-1 pour moi. Decks plutt classique des deux cts mme si le mage de LawNasK est toujours marrant  voir jouer. Je regrettre quelques misplays de mon ct (notamment un C'thun pos trop rapidement sur la dernire game) qui heureusement n'ont pas eu trop d'impact. Bonne chance  mon adversaire dans le loser bracket !

----------


## Alvaten

Plus que Teredor / Rayek pour que le premier tour soit boucl !

----------


## Wingelin

Dans la foule de mon match prcdent, voici le BO5 entre Zirak et moi...


Match 1 : Mage (Zirak) contre Prtre (Wingelin)

Un match qui est all  la fatigue des deux cts. Beaucoup de sorts pour Zirak, beaucoup de morts pour moi mais c'tait quilibre. Son yogg ne fait pas grand chose mais sort LE pige chasseur qui remonte mon C'thun au moment du coup fatal et l'empche d'tre repos (12 de manas ca fait cher...). Il me manque un heal pour viter la mort par ses sorts restant et je perds assez prochedu but...

Victoire 9 - -2 pour Zirak


Match 2 : Guerrier (Zirak) contre Prtre (Wingelin)

L je prends un peu plus cher mais je pense m'en sortir grce  un card advantage favorable jusqu'au combo Varian into Grommash qui m'achve en deux tours.

Victoire 21(+12) - 0 pour Zirak



Match 3 : Shaman (Zirak) contre Prtre (Wingelin)

C'est l'histoire d'un shaman face qui m'en a mis plein la tte. Fin. 

Victoire 26 - 0 pour Zirak


Bilan : Victoire 3-0 pour Zirak, net et sans bavure. Aprs coup je pense que rester sur mon deck prtre a t une erreur et que j'aurais mieux fait de varier les plaisirs. GG tout de mme  Zirak qui m'a bien domin et mrite amplement sa qualification !

----------


## LawNasK

Kropernic, quel tes dispo pref ?

----------


## Kropernic

Je ne sais pas dire prcisment mais je tcherai de me connecter ce soir et les soirs de ce w-e aussi.

Ds que tu me vois online, saute moi dessus ^^

----------


## Kropernic

pas vu de LawNasK...

----------


## LawNasK

> pas vu de LawNasK...


Oui  ::(:  J'tais chez mes parents, je n'ai pas eu de connexion stable de tout le week-end  ::calim2:: 

Maintenant que je suis de retour dans le civilisation : dispo ce soir ? Sinon, quel jour pouvons-nous jouer ?

----------


## Kropernic

Je tcherai de me connecter un peu tous les soirs tant qu'on ne se sera pas crois  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Il n'y a mme pas Nhaps pour qu'on le taunt


Quoi ? J'ai pas suivi l ^^

----------


## Zirak

Tiens au fait pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu, cette semaine ("semaine de la rivalit"), on peut accomplir les qutes en jouant contre des contacts.

Cela fait d'ailleurs 2 fois depuis ce week-end que j'ai une nouvelle qute => affronter un contact pour gagner 80 po.


Cela aidera peut-tre les moyens-motivs  se dcider.  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Le petit LawNasK est demand au bar de la taverne....

----------


## LawNasK

Le petit LawNasK attend son papa Kropernic vers l'aubergiste.

----------


## Alvaten

Qui a gagn ? Des nouvelles du match Teredor / Rayek ?

----------


## Zirak

> Qui a gagn ?


J'espre qu'ils vont poster le rsum car je n'ai pu voir que la fin, mais c'est LawNasK qui a gagn 3-2.






> Des nouvelles du match Teredor / Rayek ?


Toujours pas, ce qui devient problmatique car tout le reste de la comptition est maintenant stopp, en attendant qu'il ait lieu.  ::calim2::

----------


## LawNasK

> J'espre qu'ils vont poster le rsum car je n'ai pu voir que la fin, mais c'est LawNasK qui a gagn 3-2.


Ouais j'ai gagn 3-2, et j'ai essay d'crire le rsum il y a une demi heure, mais je ne me souviens plus du tout des parties (je crois que j'tais plus concentr sur le chat avec Kropernic que sur les parties en elles mmes  ::aie:: )

En gros :

Game 1 : Mage Yogg (LawNasK) vs Mage C'Thun (Kropernic) : Je gagne
Game 2 : Chaman Totem (LawNasK) vs Paladin aggro (plein de petites bestioles et de boost, je ne sais pas si a a un nom) : Je concde, je ne peux rien faire.
Game 3 : Chaman Totem (LawNasK) vs Demoniste Poney (Kropernic) : Le cheval c'est trop gnial, et je perds.
Game 4 : Prtre C'Thun (LawNasK) vs Mage C'Thun (Kropernic) : Je sais plus trop mais je lance C'Thun  19 et il est arriv  25  la fin. 30 HP  0
Game 5 : Chaman Totem (LawNasK) vs Mage C'Thun (Kropernic) : C'est assez serr au dbut, je suis en PLS  la fin mais je top deck et gagne  ::aie:: 

J'ai demand  Kropernic de faire un rsum s'il se souvient de ce qui s'est pass  ::mrgreen:: 




> Toujours pas, ce qui devient problmatique car tout le reste de la comptition est maintenant stopp, en attendant qu'il ait lieu.


J'ai demand  Teredor : "peut-tre ce soir"...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai demand  Teredor : "peut-tre ce soir"...


C'est vrai que vous bossez ensemble. 

Tu prends sa tte et tu la roules sur son clavier jusqu' ce que son "peut-tre" se transforme en affirmation "sr et certaine".  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est vrai que vous bossez ensemble.


Oula non, j'aurais dmissionn depuis longtemps !  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Toujours pas, ce qui devient problmatique car tout le reste de la comptition est maintenant stopp, en attendant qu'il ait lieu.


Normalement aujourd'hui, hier soir on a pas pu jouer l'un contre l'autre , j'avais des dconnexions  cause d'un upload, donc hors de question de jouer avec ce risque  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> j'avais des dconnexions  cause d'un upload


Ah ok, c'est vrai que quand je me suis co pour voir la fin du match entre LawNasK et Kropernic, je vous ai vu tous les deux en lignes (enfin Teredor sur HS et toi sur Battlenet), j'esprais que le match venait d'avoir lieu. 

Effectivement si cela pouvait avoir lieu ce soir cela serait parfait, et il m'est d'avis que tout ceux qui attendent vont vous solliciter direct derrire  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Normalement aujourd'hui


Je prend le gagnant directe aprs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Je prend le gagnant directe aprs


Pareil  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

Tournament est toujours aussi mauvais sur mobile  ::(: 

Quel sera mon prochain match ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Quel sera mon prochain match ?


Il n'est pas connu pour l'instant, tu aura l'info ce soir. C'est le perdant de mon match prochain match donc moi, Rayek ou Teredor en fonction des rsultats.

----------


## Alvaten

Rayek tu pense pourvoir jouer contre Teredor ce weekend ?

----------


## Rayek

Je suis dispo dimanche dans l'aprs midi et peut tre un peu samedi.
aprs s'il contacte  22h45 le soir je suis en gnral pas disponible

----------


## jacobby

Question de debutant. Apres avoir longuement discuter avec des amis, je persiste a dire que les liens comme  https://livescore.land/fr/match-en-direct et https://www.livefootendirect.fr/ligue-1 , meme etant tres fiables  peuvent entrainer des  lenteurs. Ai-je raison ? Merci pour ceux qui vont repondre.  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Question de debutant. Apres avoir longuement discuter avec des amis, je persiste a dire que les liens comme  https://livescore.land/fr/match-en-direct et https://www.livefootendirect.fr/ligue-1 , meme etant tres fiables  peuvent entrainer des  lenteurs. Ai-je raison ? Merci pour ceux qui vont repondre.


Aucune ide, le foot a pue du cul de toutes faons, mwahahaha !


Plus srieusement, si tu souhaites avoir des rponses, merci de bien vouloir ouvrir un sujet  part, plus de monde pourra ainsi voir ta question.

Il s'agit ici d'un sujet consacr  un tournoi interne de Hearthstone, rien  voir avec le football, du coup, il n'y a essentiellement que la dizaine de personne qui participe au tournoi qui passe ici, et qui peut voir ton message.  :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> Je suis dispo dimanche dans l'aprs midi et peut tre un peu samedi.
> aprs s'il contacte  22h45 le soir je suis en gnral pas disponible


Vous avez pu jouer  ::D:  ?

----------


## Zirak

> Vous avez pu jouer  ?


Je ne pense pas, pas vu Teredor connect de la journe hier.

----------


## Rayek

Je confirme, pas vu Teredor de la journe

----------


## LawNasK

> Je confirme, pas vu Teredor de la journe


Je vais lengueuler 
 ::furieux:: 
 ::sm:: 
 ::scarymov:: 
 ::zekill:: 
 ::fessee:: 
 ::rouleau::

----------


## LawNasK

Rayek,  quelle heure es-tu disponible ce soir ?

Teredor est chaud pour ces plages : 19h30-20h30 et 21h-23h(30)

----------


## Rayek

19h30 c'est le mieux (normalement j'ai fini de tourner ma vido pour le lendemain  cette heure ci)

----------


## LawNasK

> 19h30 c'est le mieux (normalement j'ai fini de tourner ma vido pour le lendemain  cette heure ci)


Il est OK pour 19h30  ::):  

Bon match ! (et essayez de donner assez vite le rsultat (si c'est possible), dans le cas o certains veulent faire la suite dans la soire)

----------


## ElSpopo

Si j'ai bien suivi, c'est moi qui prendrais le perdant de se match.
jessaierais d'tre connect ce soir aussi, mais plus vers 21h je pense

----------


## Rayek

Aprs le match je ne serai pas disponible car j'aurais deux montages de vidos  faire donc la suite pour moi  sera le lendemain

----------


## Teredor

Bonjour bonjour,

Rsultat du match Rayek - Teredor : Victoire de Rayek avec ces trois decks valids  ::): 
Vous faut il les dtails des games ? ^^

----------


## Rayek

La vido du match d'ici 2h environ

----------


## Zirak

> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Rsultat du match Rayek - Teredor : Victoire de Rayek avec ces trois decks valids 
> Vous faut il les dtails des games ? ^^


Ca aurait t mieux, mais bon, perso m'enfou, j'ai vu les games en live, les curieux iront voir la vido de Rayek  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


Sinon histoire de rsumer vite fait quand mme :

Game 1 : miroir mage, victoire de Teredor

Game 2 : chasseur (T) vs chaman (R), victoire de Rayek

Game 3 : prtre (T) vs paladin (R), victoire de Teredor

Game 4: chasseur (T) vs paladin (R), victoire de Rayek

Game 5 : chasseur (T) vs mage (R), victoire de Rayek

----------


## Teredor

> Ca aurait t mieux, mais bon, perso m'enfou, j'ai vu les games en live, les curieux iront voir la vido de Rayek 
> 
> 
> Sinon histoire de rsumer vite fait quand mme :
> 
> Game 1 : miroir mage, victoire de Teredor
> 
> Game 2 : chasseur (T) vs chaman (R), victoire de Rayek
> 
> ...


Les games 1, 3 et 4 auront t pour moi les plus intressantes 😂 Merci Zirak pour le rsum ! ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> dfaite


Joue mieux.

----------


## Rayek

Et hop




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Je la regarderai chez moi et aprs notre match, c'est plus fair-play  ::P:

----------


## Zirak

Du coup y'a un match (ou plusieurs) qui se fait ce soir ?

Alvaten / Rayek

Teredor / ElSpopo

(je crois que c'est tout)

----------


## Alvaten

Oui on va essayer de jouer le notre.

----------


## Rayek

Normalement  partir de 19h30/20h je suis dispo ce soir pour faire mon match contre Alvaten

----------


## Alvaten

Je suis encore au boulot, je vais essayer de rentrer pour 20h

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS Rayek

Partie 1 :
Chasseur VS Paladin - Rle d'agonie / N'Zoth contre C'Thun - Je suis assez confiant c'est pas un mauvais matchup pour moi. Je prend rapidement l'avantage sur le board et ma carte ftiche (appel de la nature) arrive assez rapidement. Sortie au tour 8 elle m'assure trs souvent la victoire). Ca ne manque pas je gagne quelque tours plus tard 22/0

Partie 2:
Paladin VS Mage - Contrle N'Zoth contre Yogg-Saron - Deck ultra contrle de Rayek, il blast toute mes crature et essaie un moment de me mettre la pression avec une double boule de feu mais mon deck contient de quoi me remont au moins 3x full pv ^^. Je sais qu'on va certainement aller  la fatigue, si son Yogg fait "de la merde" c'est win pour moi avec N'Zoth. Ca manque pas le deck de Rayek et vide, j'ai un bon board et j'ai pos Sylvanas pour lui mettre la pression (j'ai lu quelque part que si Yogg la tue c'est moi qui lance la fin des sorts mais je ne l'ai jamais vu !). 
L Yogg sort et ... oui aprs quelque sort il tue Sylvanas qui ... VOLE YOGG !! je sais que c'est presque win quand une disparition renvoie N'Zoth et Yogg dans ma main (mais bon je passe pas loin de la mort). Ca manque pas je remporte la partie derrire. Franchement allez voir sa vido (quand il la postera) c'est sans aucun doute ma partie la plus pique depuis que je joue !  

Partie 3: je suis en sueur 
Chaman VS Chaman - Agro contre mid (je suppose ?) - Partie assez classique, Rayek prend l'avantage avec une bonne tempte et installe un board derrire. Je concde la partie car je sais que rien dans mon deck me sauvera.

Partie 4 :
Chaman VS Mage - Agro contre Yogg - Sortie dgelasse pour moi. Un trogg sous EPO grce  une double esprit farouche me donne la victoire assez facilement

Victoire Alvaten 3-1

----------


## ElSpopo

De mon cot, je suis connect  peur prs tous les soir  partir de 21h
Si je vois Teredor, je lui ferais signe, s'il me voit connect sur Battle net qu'il n'hsite pas  me faire signe. 
Je ne joue plus trop en ce moment mais je reste  disposition pour faire les match.

----------


## Teredor

> Du coup y'a un match (ou plusieurs) qui se fait ce soir ?
> 
> Alvaten / Rayek
> 
> Teredor / ElSpopo
> 
> (je crois que c'est tout)


Nous allons commencer notre match d'ici quelques minutes  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Alvaten vs Zirak


Game 1 : chaman (Alvaten) vs mage (Zirak)

Dpart pas spcialement agressif de la part d'Alvaten, j'ai pas mal de contrle, puis rase une premire fois le board tour 5 avec nova+auspice, je pense qu'Alvaten n'a pas une main top et ne peut pas trop repartir, je rase une 2me fois le board tour 7 au choc de flamme, et Alvaten fini par concder un peu plus tard.

Victoire de Zirak 25  19


Game 2 : chasseur (Alvaten) vs chaman (Zirak)

Bon, l c'est l'inverse, j'ai pas une sortie furieuse, et Alvaten me gre mon trogg tour 1, j'essaie de faire semblant de rsister, mais me fait violemment rouler dessus...

Victoire d'Alvaten 28  0


Game 3 : miroir chaman

La game la plus serre du match, on est kiff-kiff tout du long, et Alvaten me tue avec il me semble, un top deck arme croc-roc qui vient enchanter son arme, alors que j'avais de quoi le tuer quand cela revenait  moi.  ::(: 

Victoire d'Alvaten 8  -2


Game 4 : Paladin (Alvaten) vs chaman (Zirak)

Je sais qu'il ne reste que son paladin  Alvaten, qui est un deck assez lent. Je reste donc sur le chaman, j'ai une meilleur sortie que la 1re fois, et Alvaten a beau rsist, il se fait prendre de vitesse par un doubl de trogg monts  9/3.

Victoire de Zirak 21  -2


Game 5 : Paladin (Alvaten) vs guerrier (Zirak)

Nous sommes  2-2, avec une place en finale  la cl, la pression monte  ::D: 

Je joue un guerrier tempo plutt fait pour grer les decks rapide, mais j'ai ressenti l'me des cartes et les dieux du deck m'ont octroy une sortie plutt aggro.
Entre les fabricantes d'armures, une arme 3/2, un berserker qui n'a pas russi  tre gr (et qui se dbarrasse d'un auspice tour 4), une fabricante d'arme, une 4/3 charge, un gorille provoc, etc etc, Alvaten et son "pa-lent-din" ont du mal  suivre la cadence. ^^
Alvaten ne trouve pas d'galit, et malgr un soin de 12 ou 14, le berserker mets des grosses baffes  7/8 puis 10 + les dgts des autres cratures, mon adversaire succombe.

Victoire de Zirak 26(+10 ou 12)  -1


Score final, Victoire de Zirak 3-2

----------


## Alvaten

Bien jou  toi 




> un top deck arme croc-roc qui vient enchanter son arme


Non je l'avais un main depuis 2 tours au moins mais ca change pas au fait que c'tait tendu  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah ElSpopo et Teredor viennent de faire leur match, je les laisse faire le rsum.

Les prochains matchs sont donc :

ElSpopo vs Wingelin
Rayek vs LawNasK

Les gagnants de chaque match s'affronteront, et le gagnant jouera contre Alvaten pour m'affronter en finale.

----------


## ElSpopo

Spopo vs Teredor

round 1 : Mage yog Saron(Spopo) vs Mage attise flamme (Teredor)
Mage assez quilibr ou je finis par prendre le dessus sur le board vers le t10, Teredor reprend le board, mais avec seulement 7 pv. Une bdf et un clair de givre et je l'emporte

round 2 : Guerrier worgen OTK yog Saron (Spopo) vs chasseur
Teredor semble faire une mauvaise sortie puisqu'il ne pose rien avant le T3, de mon cot je gre tout ce qu'il pose en attendant d'avoir la combo en main.
je monte jusqu'a 20 armure 30 PV jusqu'a ce que Teredor sorte un ragnaros que je gre. il poursuis avec ysera que je copie via manipulateur, il s'en dfait facilement.
Du coup je sors le yogg Saron assez magique qui commence par un contrle mental sur Ysera, et dtruit les secrets de Teredor. Son late game commence  me faire mal et il me manque encore une pice de la combo qui fini par arriver et me donner la victoire

round 3 : Chaman totem vs Prtre c'thun : 
Sortie trs agressive de mon Chaman, Teredor ne peut pas tout contenir, jenvahis le board, une furie sanguinaire me donne ltal

Bilan : 3 - 0 pour Spopo

----------


## Rayek

et voila le match

----------


## Rayek

Je ne serais pas dispo ce soir pour la suite des matchs, mais jeudi  partir de 15h je serais chez moi et donc relativement disponible ^^

----------


## Wingelin

Spopo je suis dispo cet aprs-midi jusqu' 19h, sinon vendredi soir  partir de 18h30. N'hsite pas  me dire ce qui t'arrange le plus :-)

----------


## ElSpopo

> Spopo je suis dispo cet aprs-midi jusqu' 19h, sinon vendredi soir  partir de 18h30. N'hsite pas  me dire ce qui t'arrange le plus :-)


 19h, a va tre trop tt pour moi, je serais sur la route pour rentrer du boulot.
Vendredi a partir de 21h, je devrais tre disponible

----------


## Nhaps

> Et hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon visionnage


48min : La boule de feu sur le kodo inutile, tentative de lethal en faisant boule de feu face aurait t mieu

Et le tour suivant tu avais dj le lethal avec sheep (ennuitron) + blizzard avec ragna qui aurai face ensuite


Oui j'ai regard que la fin ^^

----------


## ElSpopo

Si certains sont intress, jai uploder sur youtube le match entre Teredor et moi :

Par contre, ce n'est pas comme avec Rayek, je reste silencieux durant le match, je verrais si je me sens de commenter les suivantes.

----------


## Wingelin

ElSpopo, on valide un rendez-vous ce soir  21h pour notre match ?

----------


## Rayek

Je suis dispo aujourd'hui entre 16h et 18h

----------


## ElSpopo

> ElSpopo, on valide un rendez-vous ce soir  21h pour notre match ?


Ok, jessaierais d'tre connect aux alentours de 21h

----------


## Wingelin

Match termin  l'instant entre ElSPopo et moi.

Match 1 : Dmoniste (Wingelin) contre Guerrier(ElSPopo)

Victoire Wingelin 28 - 0

Partie rapide, le guerrier d'ElSPopo n'arrive pas  piocher suffisament de rponses pour contenir mes petites cratures. Le gant tour 6 + Leeroy tour 7 lui sera fatal...


Match 2 : Prtre (Wingelin) contre Guerrier (ElSPopo)

Victoire Wingelin 30 - 0

Malgr le match-up, classique des matchs  rallonge, celui-ci n'a dur que 10 tours. Draw quasi parfait de mon ct, grosse prsence sur le board et renforcement du C'thun. Celui-ci est venu entriner la victoire au tour 10 avec un joli 21/21.


Match 3 : Guerrier (Wngelin) contre shaman (ElSPopo)

Victoire Wingelin 9(+18) - 0 

Victoire  contre-courant de l'ensemble de la game qui aura t matrise pendant les 3/4 par ElSPopo. Une premire baston bien garde fait le mnage mais c'est en top-deckant la seconde que je m'en sort (2 gros thons d'ElSPopo meurent alors qu'il n'avait que 4 serviteurs et moi aucun). La fin de la partie ne sera qu'une longue agonie ou je pose mes gros machins et rcupre de l'armure tandis que on adversaire subit...

Bilan : Victoire 3-0 de Wingelin, mes decks ont bien tourn face  un tirage un peu moins chanceux de ElSPopo qui n'aura pas dmrit. Rendez-vous  la manche suivante !

----------


## Wingelin

Rayek LawNasK, des nouvelles de votre match ?

De manire plus gnral, il serait temps d'en finir avec ce tournoi non ? Parce que pour un tournoi de Printemps on est quand-mme sacrment  la bourre  ::aie:: 

D'aprs ce que je comprends, il nous reste 4 matchs  jouer :

Rayek / LawNasK
Le gagnant / Wingelin
Le gagnant / Alvaten
Le gagnant / Zirak

Soit 4 BOs avec seulement 5 joueurs concerns. Si vous tes chaud et avez un peu de temps on pourrait finir tout a en une soire non ? Personnellement je peux tre dispo samedi, dimanche ou lundi  partir de 18h30. Si il y a des intresss faites signe :-)

----------


## Rayek

Pas vu Lawnask de connect et il ne m'a pas contact

----------


## LawNasK

Dispo ce soir vers 20/21h jusqu' tard dans la nuit, si tu es dispo  ::):

----------


## Rayek

Pas dispo ce soir je suis en live, samedi aprs midi je serais relativement disponible

----------


## Rayek

Voici mon match contre Lawnask qui fini par ma victoire

----------


## shadowmoon

> Parce que pour un tournoi de Printemps on est quand-mme sacrment  la bourre


Pas tant que ca, si on compare avec le concours du smiley d'or 2015 toujours sans rsultats officiels ...




...  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ...





...  ::dehors::

----------


## Rayek

Pour infos, je ne serais pas disponible la semaine prochaine (du dimanche 14 au samedi 20) donc pour les matchs restant c'est le soir de cette semaine vers 20h

----------


## Wingelin

@Rayek : Je suis dispo ce soir  20h si tu veux :-)

----------


## Zirak

Yop, je rentre juste de festoche, je mate la vido de Rayek pour mettre  jour son match contre LawNasK sur le site, et je serais donc maintenant dispo n'importe quand pour quand les derniers matchs se dcanteront.

----------


## Rayek

Pas vu de wingelin ces dernirs jours, donc je ne serais dispo pour la suite des matchs qu' partir du 22/08/2016.

----------


## ManusDei

Je dbarque avec une question, pendant le tour de l'adversaire tu peux faire quelque chose ou pas ?

Je cherche un CCG o on aurait la possibilit d'agir un peu pendant le tour de l'adversaire (faon phmres dans Magic).

----------


## Alvaten

> Je dbarque avec une question, pendant le tour de l'adversaire tu peux faire quelque chose ou pas ?


Non aucunement, la seule chose qui s'y apparente est la mcanique des secrets. Ce sont des cartes que tu place  l'avance sur le jeu et qui se dclenchent selon un vnement donn. Par exemple le contresort contre le prochain sort que ton adversaire lance mais sans que tu fasse quelque chose, donc s'il lance un sort moisi en premier c'est lui qui est contr.

----------


## Zirak

> Pas vu de wingelin ces dernirs jours, donc je ne serais dispo pour la suite des matchs qu' partir du 22/08/2016.


T_T


@ManusDei: je vais surement me faire engueuler par certains, mais si tu es joueur de Magic, reste sur Magic, aucun lve (vidoludique) n'a surpass le maitre pour l'instant (malgr de nouvelles mcaniques sympathiques dans certains).

D'autant plus que, maintenant qu'ils ne vont pas sortir un jeu stand alone par an, mais qu'ils vont agrmenter leur jeu Magic Duels de chaque nouvelle dition comme dans la version irl, cela permet de faire du standard pour le moment puis au moins du modern  terme.

Bon seul point noir, les rgles de construction de deck sont un peu diffrentes de la version irl (restriction sur le nombre d'exemplaire des cartes), donc ce n'est pas  100% pareil que jouer avec ses cartes avec des potes, mais niveau complexit de jeu et interaction avec l'autre, cela reste tout de mme je pense, le jeu le plus intressant.

----------


## ManusDei

> @ManusDei: je vais surement me faire engueuler par certains, mais si tu es joueur de Magic, reste sur Magic, aucun lve (vidoludique) n'a surpass le maitre pour l'instant (malgr de nouvelles mcaniques sympathiques dans certains).


Je sais pas ce que a donne en ligne, mais en rel le meta tait beaucoup trop important, en T2 (les ditions rcentes) tout le monde jouait  peu prs les mmes 3 jeux en tournoi, aucune imagination ni inventivit  ::(: 

Dans les modes de jeux plus permissif, bah c'tait victoire tour 1 ou 2 au plus tard, donc pas franchement plus intressant.

Et y a juste trop de cartes et de capacits spciales maintenant, donc j'ai carrment la flemme de m'y remettre.
Je teste la beta d'Elder Scrolls Legend c'est plutt sympa, avec un systme d'phmres a serait parfait.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas ce que a donne en ligne, mais en rel le meta tait beaucoup trop important, en T2 (les ditions rcentes) tout le monde jouait  peu prs les mmes 3 jeux en tournoi, aucune imagination ni inventivit 
> 
> Dans les modes de jeux plus permissif, bah c'tait victoire tour 1 ou 2 au plus tard, donc pas franchement plus intressant.


Bah Online, il y a 2 jeux officiels, MTGO (qui date de Mathusalem, avec une ergonomie pourrie), qui contient toutes les cartes du jeu, et o tu achtes tes boosters / cartes  l'unit comme pour la version cartonne, bref, c'est hors de prix pour pas grand chose, et le "rcent" Magic Duels, sortie lors de l'dition Origins, et dans lequel ils ajoutent les nouvelles ditions au fur et  mesure.

Cette version ressemble plus  Hearthstone au niveau du modle conomique (free to play avec des qutes pour gagner de l'or pour acheter des boosters, avec possibilit de dpenser des  pour aller plus vite). L'avantage par rapport  Hearthstone, c'est que chaque booster ne contient forcment que des cartes que tu n'as pas (la collection complte se fait donc un peu plus vite).

Diffrence tout de mme avec la version carton de MTG, c'est dans la construction des decks, tu ne peux pas mettre un playset de 4 cartes identiques pour toutes les cartes, il y a une limitation par raret :

1 exemplaire par mythique
2 par rare
3 par unco
4 par commune

Cela joue donc sur la consistance des sorties (un peu plus difficile d'assembler des combos kikoo) et permets de faire des decks un peu plus varis au niveau des cartes. 

Par contre, comme dans tous les jeux de ce genre, que cela soit en ligne ou non, il y a une mta, plus ou moins cancer (comme  Hearthstone par exemple, c'est beaucoup de decks aggro en majorit qui dominent depuis plusieurs saisons), a tu y auras droit dans tous les jeux, du moment que tu joueras en class. Aprs en mode free, tu rencontres un peu plus de decks diffrents, avec des gens qui testent des trucs, mais on ne va pas se mentir, a reste quand mme surtout des gens qui s'entrainent avec des decks de la meta, en faisant parfois varier quelques cartes seulement...





> Je teste la beta d'Elder Scrolls Legend c'est plutt sympa, avec un systme d'phmres a serait parfait.


Pas test celui-l, mais du peu de ceux que j'ai essay, comme je disais hier, malgr de trs bonnes ides pour certains (nouvelles capacits, nouvelles mcaniques d'affrontement, nouvelles gestion du "mana", etc etc), il n'y a aucun qui offre une interaction et une complexit comme pouvait le faire la "pile" dans Magic, dans 95% des cas on joue quand mme surtout chacun son tour...

----------


## LawNasK

> Je cherche un CCG


Magic en modern  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Et si on rflchissait au rglement du tournoi du printemps 2017 pour enchainer ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Allo Houston ?

Tout le monde est mort ?


Bon sinon en attendant ( ::calim2:: ), pour ceux qui matent les tournois sur Twitch ou autres, j'ai une question !

Je regardais les finales de l'Honor Ligue cet aprem, et j'avais jamais fait gaffe mais pour le dernier match (la grande finale - gagnant winner bracket vs gagnant looser bracket), ils ont fait un truc que je n'avais jamais vu, grosso merdo, au lieu de juste faire un simple BO5 en validant leurs 3 decks, le gagnant du winner bracket partait avec 1 BO5 gagn d'avance (du fait de n'avoir perdu aucun match jusque l), et le gagnant tait le 1er  2 BO5 gagns (une sorte de BO3 de BO5 en quelques sortes  ::aie:: ).

C'est nouveau ou a dpend des tournois ou c'est moi qui n'avait jamais fait gaffe que c'tait comme a ?

----------


## Alvaten

Je ne suis la comptition que de loin mais j'ai dj entendu parl de a. Je pense que ca dpend des tournois.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis la comptition que de loin mais j'ai dj entendu parl de a. Je pense que ca dpend des tournois.


Ok ok, je ne suis pas vraiment la comptition de prs non plus (surtout vu la quantit de tournois pas forcment reconnus par Blizzard), je ne regarde qu'un tournoi de temps en temps si je tombe dessus en me connectant sur Twitch, mais c'tait la premire fois que je voyais a.

----------


## Wingelin

Effectivement j'ai dj vu cette rgle aussi et je trouve qu'elle a une certaine logique (normal de donner un avantage  la personne ayant tout gagn par rapport  celle ayant perdu une fois). Je n'ai rien contre l'ide de la mettre en place pour la finale de notre tournoi (si celle-ci a lieu un jour...).

J'ai tent de contacter Rayek pour fixer un rendez-vous la semaine dernire mais je n'ai eu aucun retour (ni sur le forum ni aperu dans le jeu...). Quelqu'un  de ses nouvelles ?

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai tent de contacter Rayek pour fixer un rendez-vous la semaine dernire mais je n'ai eu aucun retour (ni sur le forum ni aperu dans le jeu...). Quelqu'un  de ses nouvelles ?


Je l'ai pourtant vu connect sur Battlenet (aprs il y est peut-tre en permanence), et il me semble l'avoir aussi vu ingame (mais sans tre sr  100%) quand je me connectais.

Il me semble mme qu'avec Alvaten, on vous  vu connect en mme temps (du moins 1 ingame + 1 sur Battlenet en tant "en ligne"), au moins deux ou 3 fois (on en a parl ensemble au moins une fois j'en suis certain  ::D: ). 


Concernant la rgle en question et son application dans notre tournoi, tant donn que l'on en a jamais parl jusque l, que cela ne faisait pas parti des "rgles de dpart" au lancement du tournoi, je suis sceptique, aprs pour le prochain, pourquoi pas.

Et puis vu que je suis actuellement le gagnant du Winner Bracket et donc celui qui bnficierait du BO d'avance, je ne voterais pas sur sa mise place, cela ne serait pas trs objectif.  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Je votre contre aussi, j'ai une revanche  prendre et si j'arrive en final je prfre pas partir perdant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Je votre contre aussi, j'ai une revanche  prendre et si j'arrive en final je prfre pas partir perdant


Comme aurait dit notre regrett Mr Spock :

"The needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few, or the one."

Ne pensent donc pas qu' ton intrt personnel, alors que tu n'as qu'une chance sur 2 d'tre finaliste.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai tent de contacter Rayek pour fixer un rendez-vous la semaine dernire mais je n'ai eu aucun retour (ni sur le forum ni aperu dans le jeu...). Quelqu'un  de ses nouvelles ?


Je viens de voir ton message ... j'tais dconnect du site (normalement j'ai la reco automatique  ::calim2:: )

Je suis en vacance donc je suis dispo  partir de 14h du matin  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Il faut un drle de temps dehors pour dire qu'on est au printemps  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Bah il fait un peu plus chaud, a pourrait passer pour la fin du printemps. ^^

Bon sinon, on s'arrte l, on me dclare vainqueur et hop, on passe  autre chose ? 


Tiens sinon rien  voir, mais ce week-end j'ai mat un peu la chaine Millenium sur Twitch, et je suis tomb sur un event plutt sympa, les deux belges (Maverick et Oliech) se sont affronts en *BO17*...  ::aie::  

C'tait au premier qui validait ses 9 classes, ils ont fini  9-5 ou 9-6 pour Maverick, aprs pas loin de 3 bonnes heures. 

Bon faut avoir une soire / une aprm  perdre, mais j'aime beaucoup le principe !


On va d'ailleurs procder ainsi pour la finale du tournoi, ceux qui n'ont pas un deck de chaque classe ou qui ne peuvent pas passer 3h de suite  Hearthstone, peuvent ds  prsent dclarer forfait !

/sifflote...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Rayek

Pas de contact de wingelin et pas vu en ligne depuis.

----------


## Wingelin

Bonjour  tous,

Dsol de mon absence prolong, j'tais en vacances 15 jours avec un accs  internet assez limit... 

Rayek, si tu es dispo (et toujours intress  ::aie:: ) on peut faire notre match mercredi dans la soire ?

----------


## Alvaten

hallelujah !

----------


## Rayek

Normalement je suis dispo mercredi soir ^^

----------


## Rayek

Mon match contre Wingelin




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Bah alors Wingelin, l'apro avait l'air sympa hier, c'est quoi ce play gant sur auspice, et je tue la crature d' ct, dans la 1re ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Wingelin

> Bah alors Wingelin, l'apro avait l'air sympa hier, c'est quoi ce play gant sur auspice, et je tue la crature d' ct, dans la 1re ?


Ben c'est pourtant simple, a faisait partie d'une stratgie en 5 games pour que mon adversaire me sous-estime et n'anticipe pas mes plans diaboliques... 

...

Ou alors c'tait juste un missplay de premier choix. Honntement je ne sais pas du tout comment je m'y suis pris, j'avais trs largement de quoi tuer son auspice mais va savoir pourquoi je me suis emml les pinceaux et a me cote la game (ou en tout cas toute possibilit que j'avais de la gagner...).

Pour la suite c'est un peu plus serr, mon prtre construit rapidement  la sortie de l'extension DTA a montr ses limites et le manque de baston sur la dernire game a caus ma perte (pourtant j'en avais 2 dans mon deck !). 

Flicitations  Rayek donc et bonne chance aux trois restants pour les derniers matchs :-) Et rendez-vous en janvier pour le dbut du tournoi d'automne  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Rayek, quand est-tu dispo pour notre partie ?

----------


## Rayek

En gnral le soir  partir de 20h je suis disponible

----------


## Alvaten

Comme moi, on essai de se chopper un soir cette semaine alors.

----------


## Alvaten

Bon et bien c'est  Rayek daffronter Zirak, gg  lui

Alvaten contre Rayek, match retour nous "connaissons" les deck de l'autre vu que l'on c'est rencontr prcdement mme si je dois avou que je me souviens surtout du Yologsaron de Rayek.

Match 1 : Paladin VS Paladin
Hum, rle d'agonie contre C'Thun, comme prvisible on arrive  la fatigue tout les deux. J'ai l'avantage d'avoir beaucoup de soin, la la partie est trs tendue, son N'Zoth fait la diffrence. 1-0 pour Rayek

Match 2 : Chasseur VS Mage 
Rayek fait une bonne sortie, j'arrive relativement bien  grer son board mais je messouffle. Un bloc de glace le sauve de la mort et puis je meurt sous une avalanche de sort ... 2-0

Match 3 : Chasseur VS Chaman
Encore une grosse sortie, je suis dans la merdre ds le tour 1 et je n'arrive jamais  prendre l'avantage. 3-0 pour Rakek !

Rayek  eu la revanche qu'il mritait, lors de notre prcdente rencontre j'avais eu un peu de chance et j'avais gagn.

----------


## Rayek

Et hop la vido qui va bien

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah Rayek, dispo le soir quand tu veux, n'hsites pas  me /w mme si je suis sur WoW, qu'on finisse ce tournoi de *printemps* une bonne fois pour toutes.  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

Surtout qu'il faudrait finir avant la sortie des nerfs. Si vous attendez trop longtemps les deck aurons chang d'eux mme et je serai dans l'obligation de demander la non-validit de l'ensemble des phases finales et il faudrait tout rejouer  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Lol trop tard, bon on fait quoi ?
Moi je n'ai qu'un seul deck qui est vraiment touch par le nerf (Chaman, le mage a comte pas Yoggy y toujours en ma dfaveur  ::aie:: )

----------


## Zirak

Perso pour le tournoi, je jouais guerrier, mage yogg et chaman, donc les 3 decks sont touchs  ::D: 

Mais je m'en moque un peu, on fait le match quand tu veux, la victoire ne m'importe mme plus, je veux juste en finir (mais l'go m'empche de dclarer forfait  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Alvaten

Heureusement que vous ne jouiez pas le war OTK. Le champ et le deck yogg sont surement un peu moins fort mais encore utilisable. 

Du coups moi j'hsite  me dcraft mon yogg dor pour le remplacer par deux autres lgendaires ou dcraft le normal et faire une seule normale ... dilemme

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je pense que le yogg est toujours viable mme avec la nouvelle restriction.
Je suis en train de faire une vido de 10 yogg saron pour ma 100me et dernire vido hearthstone et il y a eu pas mal de fois o le yogg est rest en vie jusqu' la fin.

----------


## Zirak

> pour ma 100me et dernire vido hearthstone


Tu as compt la vido de la finale dans les 100 ? Qu'elle ne te fasse pas arriver  101 ^^

----------


## Alvaten

On est d'accord il est toujours jouable. Je veux juste profiter du nerf pour rcuprer son cot complet en poussire tant donn que je l'ai en dor et en non dor !

----------


## Rayek

> Tu as compt la vido de la finale dans les 100 ? Qu'elle ne te fasse pas arriver  101 ^^


La vido de la finale ne compte pas  :;):  la srie officelle je l'arrte  100, la final c'tait un bonus ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Et alors cette finale ?

----------


## Zirak

Comme je disais y'a 15 jours :




> Bon bah Rayek, dispo le soir quand tu veux, n'hsites pas  me /w mme si je suis sur WoW, qu'on finisse ce tournoi de *printemps* une bonne fois pour toutes.


Je suis co sur Battlenet tous les jours/soirs, entre 5 et 7h par jour en semaine, et plus si affinits le week-end, et je suis dispo ici pour se donner RDV si besoin, bref, je peux difficilement faire mieux.  ::aie::  

Comme je ne connais pas les horaires de Rayek niveau boulot et que je sais qu'il est toujours en train de faire toutes ses vidos sur pleins de jeux,  lui de me dire quand il a de la dispo.

----------


## Alvaten

> Je suis co sur Battlenet tous les jours/soirs, entre 5 et 7h par jour en semaine


Nolife  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Nolife


C'est pour a que je ne voulais pas re-craquer sur Wow, je n'aurais jamais du couter mes anciens camarades de jeu...

 ::calim2:: 


Mais bon, tant clibataire en ce moment, j'en profite !  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est pour a que je ne voulais pas re-craquer sur Wow, je n'aurais jamais du couter mes anciens camarades de jeu...


Oui je suis all sur Paris voir le film warcraft avec mes anciens camarades, il voulais que je revienne. J'ai dit peut-tre mais finalement j'ai russit  ne pas craquer, ouf. Mais la tentation tait forte !

----------


## Zirak

> Oui je suis all sur Paris voir le film warcraft avec mes anciens camarades, il voulais que je revienne. J'ai dit peut-tre mais finalement j'ai russit  ne pas craquer, ouf. *Mais la tentation tait forte !*


C'est a, et comme le mois dernier, j'ai eu une semaine de congs, a a t fatal... Surtout que j'ai essay de jouer la carte financire en disant que j'avais pas trop le budget pour a, et tout, mais j'avais certains potes, qui taient prts  me payer le jeu, comment veux-tu rsister ?  ::aie:: 

Je me console  moiti en me disant que pour l'instant, je n'ai craqu et achet Legion que sur un de mes deux comptes, l'honneur est  moiti sauf...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Rayek

Plusieurs fois j'ai regard sur battle.net et tu tais en status occup, pensant que tu es en instance j'ai pas trop voulu drang.
Sinon comme d'ab entre 20h et 22h je suis dispo du lundi au jeudi (le vendredi je live ou je suis en JDR)

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon comme d'ab entre 20h et 22h je suis dispo du lundi au jeudi


Et bah va pour ce soir vers 21h alors ?

----------


## Rayek

Bon, cette semaine j'ai de l'avance dans mes vidos donc moins occup pour le montage et il serait temps qu'on finisse ce tournoi ^^

Est-ce que tu as une date et une heure prcise ?

----------


## Zirak

Aujourd'hui, n'importe quand entre 17h et 22h.

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah a y est, c'est enfin fini !  ::aie:: 

Nous avons enfin pu faire notre finale Rayek et moi :

Game 1 : Paladin (R) vs Mage (Z)

Je suis plutt agressif sur ma sortie, j'arrive  garder une pression constante, mais trop de heal puise le dps... Si je devais faire un parallle avec WoW, je dirais que j'ai fais un duel contre paladin, qui se serait remet l'quivalent de 3 fois sa barre de vie avec l'imposition des mains et bubulle + soins. ^^

Victoire de Rayek : 7  -1


Game 2 : Mage (R) vs Chaman (Z)

Cette fois, la sortie est beaucoup moins agressive, Rayek me contrle tout le dbut de partie. Arrive un moment o j'arrive  avoir 3/4 cratures sur la table, suivi d'une furie sanguinaire le tour suivant, ce qui me permet de mettre Rayek  port de lethal. Il essai de piocher des solutions, mais n'a pas du trouver grand chose puisqu'il concde le tour suivant. 

Victoire de Zirak : 17  2


Game 3 : Mage (R) vs Mage (Z)

Mage miroir.

Je joue une version plus agressive que Rayek, ce qui me permet de prendre l'avantage un peu tout le long de la partie. A partir des tours 7/8, je dcide de la jouer full face en ne grant plus son board, je sais que c'est quitte ou double, mais ses points de vie baissent dangereusement. Rayek finira par prir sous les coups de son propre Yogg-Saron, qui mettra fin  ses souffrances via des petites flammes infernales. ^^

Victoire de Zirak : 17  -2


Game 4 : Mage (R) vs Guerrier (Z)

Partie pas forcment la plus rapide, mais la moins dangereuse pour moi  mon avis. Dans le doute, je commence  stack un peu d'armure ds le dbut, puis s'en suis une partie contrle on ne peut plus classique des deux cts. Mon Ragnaros se fait punir par un mouton aprs avoir lamentablement tu une image miroir ou un truc du genre... J'enchaine le tour suivant avec un Varyan qui commence  me fournir un bon board. Rayek a beau me descendre  12 pv, et avoir jou Yogg (ayant sorti une Disparition de voleur et donc tout renvoy en main), j'arrive  me faire un petit tour de fabricante d'armure + goule ravageuse en ayant 2 ou 3 crature en jeu pour me remettre un peu d'armure, et son deuxime Yogg sort le sort dmo qui met 9 points alatoirement, ce qui a fini par me repasser  12 d'armure. Je finis par vaincre Rayek entre mon baord restant et une sortie de Garrosh.

Victoire de Zirak : 12(+12)  0

Rsultat final : Victoire de Zirak 3-1


Bon je ne raconte pas plus dans le dtail, pour ceux qui voudraient voir la partie complte, comme  son habitude Rayek nous postera la vido du match demain si tout va bien.


Je dois avouer que je m'en sors plutt bien par rapport  ce que je m'tais imagin, je ne sais pas comment Rayek a trouv ses tirages, mais les miens n'taient pas mauvais. Aprs je ne pense pas que ses sorties aient t si catastrophiques, car les parties taient loin d'tre  sens unique, et j'ai quand mme eu quelques frayeurs. Bien qu' la vue de ses prcdentes victoires contre Wingelin et Alvaten, j'apprhendais un peu ce match, au final, a s'est bien pass. ^^


Une capture de l'arbre complet :




Encore bravo  tout le monde (mme ceux qui ne sont pas sur la capture hein, pas de jaloux !), et rendez-vous l'anne prochaine pour le prochain ! (Je pense qu'on va se laisser un peu de rpit cet hiver non ? ^^).

----------


## Alvaten

Flicitation Zirak, grand champion. 




> Encore bravo  tout le monde (mme ceux qui ne sont pas sur la capture hein, pas de jaloux !), et rendez-vous l'anne prochaine pour le prochain ! (Je pense qu'on va se laisser un peu de rpit cet hiver non ? ^^).


Normalement je 5-6 on aura l'annonce de la nouvelle extension. Je propose de faire un tournoi aprs sa sortie en laissant quelques semaine pour que les gens obtiennent un nombre correcte de nouveauts. Je vois bien une sortie dbut dcembre.

----------


## Rayek

Le match




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Oui donc Rayek, pour rpondre plus prcisment  ta question d'hier, et au commentaire que tu te fais  toi-mme durant la partie: 

oui le portail de flamme (de feu ?, j'ai zapp le nom) du mage est sorti aprs le dbut du tournoi et n'tait pas inclus dans ma liste de base. 

Mais comme je disais hier, le mode Standard ainsi que l'extension Whispers of the old Gods, sont galement sortis aprs le dbut du tournoi, et donc des cartes comme Yogg / C'thun et autres, ne faisaient pas non plus partie des listes initiales.

Donc soit on restait en "libre" avec nos listes de dpart, soit on se permettait de les faire voluer pour passer en mode Standard. On a pos la question  l'poque, et tous les matchs du tournoi depuis avril ont t fait en mode Standard.

Du coup si il y a rclamation sur le portail, il faut refaire grosso modo la moiti du tournoi, pas sr que tout le monde soit chaud.  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Pas grave ^^
Ce fut de bonne partie quand mme (mme si je ne top deck quasi jmais et yolo saron est 90% contre moi  ::aie:: )

----------


## Alvaten

> Oui donc Rayek, pour rpondre plus prcisment  ta question d'hier, et au commentaire que tu te fais  toi-mme durant la partie: 
> 
> oui le portail de flamme (de feu ?, j'ai zapp le nom) du mage est sorti aprs le dbut du tournoi et n'tait pas inclus dans ma liste de base. 
> 
> Mais comme je disais hier, le mode Standard ainsi que l'extension Whispers of the old Gods, sont galement sortis aprs le dbut du tournoi, et donc des cartes comme Yogg / C'thun et autres, ne faisaient pas non plus partie des listes initiales.
> 
> Donc soit on restait en "libre" avec nos listes de dpart, soit on se permettait de les faire voluer pour passer en mode Standard. On a pos la question  l'poque, et tous les matchs du tournoi depuis avril ont t fait en mode Standard.
> 
> Du coup si il y a rclamation sur le portail, il faut refaire grosso modo la moiti du tournoi, pas sr que tout le monde soit chaud.


Booooooouuuuuu le tricheur  ::mouarf::  je te cite : 




> pour rappel, pour le bracket, il faut choisir 3 decks fixes avec lesquels vous ferez tous vos matchs jusqu' la fin (pas de changement de decks, et si possible de changements de cartes non plus).


J'ai du renonc  Barnes pour ca ! Les dieux trs anciens sont sorti avant la partie final quand on laissait les gens jouer avec des deck flexible, d'o leur apparition.

----------


## Zirak

> Booooooouuuuuu le tricheur  je te cite : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pour rappel, pour le bracket, il faut choisir 3 decks fixes avec lesquels vous ferez tous vos matchs jusqu' la fin (pas de changement de decks, et *si possible de changements de cartes non plus*).
> 			
> ...


 ::aie:: 

Et puis au moment du message, la dernire aventure n'tait pas encore sortie (ni mme n'avait t annonce), donc j'avais dit cela en partant du principe que l'on avait que les cartes des dieux trs anciens en plus, on avait eu quelques temps pour tester et se dcider sur les decks, mais je n'avais pas imagin que l'on "subirait" une nouvelle extension entre-temps, on aurait d avoir fini bien avant...  ::ptdr:: 


Mais au pire je n'aurai aucun mal  retrouver la vieille liste hein, de ce que j'en ai vue, c'est la mme que Rayek  2/3 cartes prs, si vous tes vraiment si tatillons, moi je veux bien refaire le match, mais pas dans 6 mois quand il y aura eu une nouvelle extension.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Y a-t-il encore des joueurs sur Hearthstone ? Si oui des motivs pour un nouveau tournoi plus petit et plus rapide cette fois ?

----------


## Darkzinus

Je suis joueur depuis peu. Mais ma prsence  un tournoi vu mon faible niveau me semble inutile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Je suis joueur depuis peu. Mais ma prsence  un tournoi vu mon faible niveau me semble inutile


Il ne faut pas dire a, je crois bien que l'on fait tous ce tournoi pour s'amuser avant tout. On accepte tout le monde et  chaque fois il y a des grosses diffrences entre les joueurs et c'est pas grave. Aprs c'est sur que sans un pool de carte correcte c'est trs difficile et moins amusant. 

Il y a rien  gagner c'est uniquement pour affronter autre chose que des inconnus  la chane avec un minimum d'esprit de comptition.

----------


## Rayek

un tournoi avec thme genre (un ou plusieurs choix possible) : 
- pas de lgendaire
- que des cartes communes et cartes de base
- Que des cartes  cot paire (ou impair)
- Limite sur les cartes (1 leg, 2 piques, 6 Rares max)
-etc ...

a changerai et on ne verrai pas que des deck de la mta lors du tournoi.

----------


## Alvaten

Oui pourquoi pas, je suis ouvert  toute proposition personnellement. 

J'ai aussi pens  l'ide de jouer des partie sans lgendaires ni piques (c'est un type de deck qui existe  Magic je ne me souviens plus du mot).

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai aussi pens  l'ide de jouer des partie sans lgendaires ni piques (c'est un type de deck qui existe  Magic je ne me souviens plus du mot).


"pauper" avec que des cartes qui ont t dites en commune, sinon il y a le "peasant" qui est identique mais o l'on peut introduire jusqu' 5 unco dans le deck.


Pour le tournoi en lui-mme, je ne serais pas contre, mais je n'ai pas franchement le temps en ce moment, donc cela dpendra de quand vous voulez faire a pour ma participation (par contre c'est clair que je n'aurais pas le temps de grer tout ce qui est organisation / gestion des rsultats cette fois ci).

----------


## Alvaten

Je pensais  un autre terme encore, mais bon pas grave. 

Pour l'organisation a me gne pas de m'en occuper si on est plus que 3 joueurs :p

----------


## Wingelin

Pour un petit tournoi avec des rgles marrantes, je suis bien partant galement :-)

----------


## Alvaten

OK cool, je crerai un sujet ddi ce week-end. On verra combien de gens on attire.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est par ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/new...ewthread&f=164

----------

